# ANOTHER MIRACLE cycle buddies no. 9



## suzy

Hi everyone, knew thread

CYCLING   

Lynne1
Amanda_hd
Renata
Suzy

IN_BETWEENIES 

Tracey72
CJ
Emma73
Succotash
Scruffyted
Fragile
Sher
Imogen
Nattkatt
Kate12
Hun
Spangle
kittyt
sjc
Jojomama

PREGNANT  
Encore - twins - due ??   
Dixie - IUI - due 11/11/06 
Betty M - IVF - due 27/10/06 
Dopey Dinah - medicated FET - due 22/11/06 
Helenab - ICSI - due twins  

BABIES 

Karen1 - baby boy 7/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Jack

Bev - baby girl 27/7/06 - welcome to the world baby ELizabeth 

Clare_S - baby girl 21/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Elizabeth 

Marteen, Cookies,Karen1 and Scoop - if you are still around, please can you update me on your details. And anyone else who I've omitted or got their details wrong, there was no intention (just no brains!!) - please let me know and I"ll correct things.


----------



## encore

12 is great lynne.  i got 9 on this cycle.
natt i'm from melb, but been in london for 6 years.


----------



## suzy

Natt - don't think Tassie is behind. IVF Australia is the biggest clinic in Australia, and this is (as far as I'm aware) their first support group. Its on Thursday at 6, so I'll let you know how it goes. I loved Tassie when we went for a holiday. We got it free just by attending one of those timeshare seminars. I didn't think it would come through, but it did. We got the flight on points and spent a week in Hobart in June. The weather was fabulous - sunny, cool and clear. We went to Freycinet, climbed a mountain in the South, did a tour of the Cadbury chocolate factory, and had fresh lobster and prawns at the markets. I thought it was a magical place (but we did see it at its best with the weather being so great), and would love to return one day.

Lynne - hi and well done on your 12 eggs. Fingers crossed for a good fertilization rate and the 2ww. 

Encore - where in Australia are you moving to. I'll let you know about the group. It was ds who had a fever, not dh. Hope you are keeping your babies warm and snug!

Amanda - well its Wednesday tomorrow, so hope all is well with you and your frosties 

CJ - Hi how are you and your boys? Sorry about your family troubles. Sometimes, although I miss them a lot, I think its easier with mine overseas. They dont' know about all our ivf troubles, and because they are so far away, its easier to keep it like that.

Kate - I cannot believe your cousin could be so cruel and self centred. The fact that she relates your IVF as being the thing that could adversely affect her is just the height of selfishness and rudeness. I'm astounded by that, and am so sorry that she has behaved in that way towards you   

Emma -- hope Luke and Zac's birthday went well. Hope you were able to enjoy it. Your little man looks like he is really strong and healthy. Its funny, but before I got pg with ds, I had a dream about a little blonde boy who I rescued from living rough in a park with an alcoholic, and the other day it just came to me that he looked like Luke. I always thought it was a premonition of my own child, but he didn't look anything like my ds. Who knows what it all means?? (not that Luke is living in a park with an alcoholic obviously ). My counsellor at the time thought it was my unconscious mind allowing a baby into my life. 

Scruffyted -  . It must have been a lonely moment outside the hossie where ds was born. Your family sound a bit thoughtless in their disregard for your feelings. I do so hope you can use your baby clothes in the loft one day soon. I have whole bags of them, and recently lent them to a colleague of mine who is expecting a boy after having two girls. I labelled them all though as they will always be my babys clothes.

Fragile - sorry about your bfn. Nothing I can say really, other than we all know how devestating it is. Hope you can come to some peace with dh and your decision.

Spangle - hope your blood tests were very abnormal with something easily fixable that wouldn't affect you at all, but required a simple treatment to get you pregnant . Here's hoping...fingers crossed!! (when did we all start hoping for tests not to be normal)

Renata - how are you going on your cycle? Good luck to you 

Hun - hi, hope you are OK

Hi to everyone else I've missed.


DH and I have had some talks about our treatment. Turns out that whilst I have been preparing myself for the possibility of only having one child, he is nowhere near coming to terms with that. He told me he has wanted children for ten years, and our not being able to get pg with number 2 is opening up old wounds from his first marriage, which failed because he wanted children and she didn't. We even talked about using an egg donor. 

My ovaries are aching tonight, so I think I'll have an early one. I have been doing weightwatchers and its a really good distraction. Found out I've put on nearly a stone since February. I've got 15kgs to lose - ouch. Its such a bore trying to lose weight 

Love,

Suzy


----------



## amanda_hd

Hi Suzy and all other ladies

Getting a bit anxious today, cannot believe the ET has come round so quickly.  Phoned the clinic today and they have told me i am booked in for tomorrow at 12:30 - but they will call tomorrow morning at 9 to tell me if my snowbabies have made it through the night.    

Feel ambivalent about the treatment as after this FET i will have no more embies, feel like i am emptying my savings account!  Just keeping my fingers crossed and hopefully the call tomorrow morning is a positive call.

Amanda


----------



## encore

good luck amanda!
suzy i'm going back to melbourne, but then sydney a few months later.  dreading the move (packing....yech)


----------



## Lynne1

Hi everyone,

Well 6 out of the 12 fertilised, hopefully several of them will keep dividing.  ET is on Friday.

Amanda, good luck with the ET

Encore, happy packing, what fun!

Suzy, hope the stimming isn't too painful

hello to everyone else.

Lynne


----------



## shiabni12

Hi everyone

Lynne-fingers crossed for Friday

Amanda-hope your ET went well and that your little frosties are snug and warm sending you lots of positive vibes    

CJ-the world is def full of babies at the moment, I took ds to a toddler grp today and he is very affectionate with other children he loves cuddles, and about 3 different mums said to me "what he needs is a baby brother/sister"!!!! I felt like shouting " I know, I'm trying my best"! I cant blame them as they don't know about my situation or even that Ewan was a frostie, but it just feels like they all take having a second child for granted and we are all here agonising about it, which feels very unfair. Do you have a date yet for your txt?

Natt-welcome to this thread and good luck for your FET. Wollongong!!! Doesn't Oz have some fantastic place names!!! We seem to have a few Oz girls now so you are in good company here.

Suzy-hope the blood test went ok today and good luck for the scan on friday.Yes my cousin is cruel and self-centered I just hope her daughters don't inherit this off her!!!!!!!

Encore-good luck with the packing, I can sympathise, we moved 3 times last year, twice while I was pg and once when ds was 5mths old, but we weren't moving as far as you are, take it easy.

Have not heard anything from the clinic yet, but I seem to remember that the consultant always took time off in August so probably wont hear anything until mid sept I don't think!!!

Hi to anyone I've missed

LOL
Kate


----------



## Succotash

Hey girls,

Haven't a hope in catching up on personals since my self imposed FF sabbatical.  I found it was doing my head in.  I was in danger of ivf and infertility defining me.  It was occupying just too much space in my head so I decided to opt out for a while.  Which really did my stress levels a tonne of good.  Then it all went tits up. 

We did another cycle (-ve) with PGS but it ended badly.  I was rushed into A + E the evening of EC and long story short had to have a laparoscopic abdominal washout as I'd bled 2 litres of blood into my abdomen from an ovary.    It was all totally hideous.  I had this ridiculous notion that I would be taken into a Casualtyesque curtained cubicle.  Nope, straight into Resus and hooked up to a bunch of machines.  Then stupid SHO trying to tell me I had OHSS!  Not only a few hours after EC I haven't, love.  Have been told that 'it's just one of those rare complications'.  Pah.  Not convinced myself.  

Congratulations to the BFPs and commiserations to the BFNs.  Will try to catch up a bit over the next wee while.

Lots of love to you all wherever you are, Succotash


----------



## Hun

OMG Succotash!!!
Hope you are better now - sounds horrendous. Sorry to hear it was a bfn too.

Totally identify with you about sabbatical - I am dropping by occasionally, because it was becoming all consuming for me and i was in danger of becoming an IVF bore.
We have not finished with tx by any means, but the time between cycles is going to be me and family time, and i am not going to be in ivf land anymore. To be honest I am just bored with it all (I mean the rollercoaster, the ups and downs, the emotional sacrifice, the putting life on hold nonsense - NOT YOU GIRLS!!!). Don't feel I am much support to anyone feeling like this.

Thats not to say I am not keeping up with your news and thinking of you all often, especially some of the girls who have been here a while, Suzy, Emma, Succotash, Spangle - sending love to you all. To all those waiters, cyclers and bunbakers sending you much success and babydust xxx

We are off on hols tommorow, car is full of sauv blanc with henrys bucket and spade squeezed in for good measure     At times I am away from the pressures of ttc I am happy - maybe there is more to life than another baby  

Hun xx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Succotash-Oh my goodness-you really have been through it!! Really hope you are ok now? So sorry to hear it was another neg   not having much luck on this thread are we! Really nice to see your post but can understand why you haven't been on-missed you though.

Hun-   you forgot me   I've been here a while.  Too bloody long! Hope you have a lovely holiday, enjoy that sauv blanc-would love to see Henry's sandcastles after a few of those!!  

Right I'm off to read up as back from camping and have some catching up to do- had nice time, so lucky with the weather-Hun we were up your way -Huntingdon.

love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Hun

Oooops!!! Scruffy. There was bound to be someone...I've been on holiday 2 hours and my brains turned to mush already!

          

for you my friend! hope you are doing ok.

Hun xx


----------



## karen1

Hello, baby Jack was born on 7th July.

Karen

[br]: 31/08/06, 22:04Hello, I posted the above by mistake. I was supposed to send it to Suzy to update the list . I think my brain has turned to mush!

Congratulations to everyone with BFP's. Really sorry to hear about the BFN's

Karen xx


----------



## emma73

Hi everyone. I think I will try and do personals from this thread as I havent been on for a while!

Karen congratulations on the birth of baby Jack. 

Amanda - how did your snowbabies do, are they snuggled up in you now?? Lots of luck and sending you much         

Lynne -               for you too and et today.

Mo - how are you doing hun - am thinking of you xx

Suzy what a weird dream   when I first read it I thought you were trying to tell me something seing as I am often on here gabbing about the G+Ts and the wine I like to drink lol!! I so so hope that this tx works for you - so that you never have to consider egg donation again xxx

Glad to hear you had a good time camping scruftyted, hope the break did you lots of good.

Succotash - what a nightmare, I'm so sorry to hear it was a BFN and that you were so ill. That sounds very scray indeed! Hope you are much better now. I can totally relate to what you said about a self imposed FF sabatical - I'm kind of the same - I read/post on 4 threads and thats alot of pregnanices -and sometimes its easier to stay away. 

Hun - I could have almost typed your post myself,  ESPECIALLY when you said that at times away from tx you are happy and wonder if there is more to life than another baby. I feel exactly the same - but then sometimes I panic as I think there will never be another baby - and for me it throws up alot of really sad sad feelings to do with Lukes birth blah blah - like how I will never experience having a baby and holding it right away, hearing it cry and taking it home for example.

So - in light of what I have just said it wont suprise anyone that I have cancelled my appointment with the Cromwell clinic in Darlington. I called Edinburgh the day that I cancelled and they sounded quite positive about the sperm shortage and that they would be able to offer me tx in about 6 months. Cromwell clinic said that they have no sperm either but that they are hoping to get some in November. There is no way on this green earth that I am ever having IVF in the run up to christmas (last year I had a bfn on the 23rd of december and it spoilt my christmas) - so it would be next year with the cromwell clinic too. Add in to that all the extra factors that can make egg share that much more unpredictable and the waiting and the £300 on tests to see if I would even be accpeted and the 4 hour travel time on a train to get there and back, and the child care  . . . . . . .. . .I have decided that egg share is not for me. If it was in Edinburgh then fine - but there will be hidden costs like my partner having to take lots of holidays to care for Luke while I go down and just the sheer hassle of it all. 

SO - if you are still awake - I am basically waiting for a cal from Edinburgh to say that can treat me which is anticipated to be in 6 months time. I'm not sure what I will say - I flip even hourly from "I'm happy, lets leave it" to "OMG I may NEVER have another baby". I wish I could start to kind of move in one direction or the other - but no I am 100% one feeling or the other several times a day!!! Does that make sense?

I will be popping on from time to time - to say hello and catch up and hopefully read of all your BFP's. Feel a bit sad though that in 6 months time I may be the only old timer here. 

Right - enough waffling from me - hello to all I have missed.

Emmaxxxxxx


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Succotash - I agree what a nightmare!! I also know what you mean about IVF. I find myself constantly trying to forget about it and lead some sort of life, and trying to push it to the side as it takes on a life of its own inside my head. 

Emma -     , no allegations of alcoholic intended , honest! If anyone's an alcoholic, its me   . Am I right in thinking that part of you is relieved you don't have to think about it till after Christmas? Sounds as though you have a real battle going on in your head.

Hun - I'm sure you are right, there IS more to life than another baby, so glad you can take off and enjoy it. Wish I was coming with you really, could help you polish off your Sauv Blanc 

Kate - I notice too, that a large part of the population don't even consider that babies might not grow on trees for everyone. Even when I say (in response to the "when are you having another one" question) that I am 40, it blows me away when people say "40 That's not too old at all". I mean - is a little sensitivity too much to ask for ??

Lynne - hope it went well for your ET 

Hi to everyone else.

EC will be Wednesday for me. I've got 12 follies, the lead ones about 16-17mm. Went to the support group on Thursday. I'd decided beforehand not to divulge my ivf success until I'd sussed out the group, and then later regretted it. No-one else had any children (that they said anyway), and it was funny but I felt very protective of ds. It was DEFINATELY not the group for me, because I have a child. So I have the thing that they so desparately want, and its because they haven't got one that they need the group. I felt like I shouldn't have been there for most of the night. 

So I find myself in no mans land really (apart from here where I can waffle on about it to my heart's content). My main issues are how to deal with multiple cycles, how to have a life whilst doing that, how to face not having another child, when to stop, how to deal with friends who are all having their second and how to deal with my relationship when dh seems to be nowhere near coming to terms with ds being an only child. Pheww!!

Anyway, enough waffling from me too.

Am off to dry my hair,

Love 

Suzy


----------



## Lynne1

Hello everyone,

OMG Succotash, what a nightmare for you you.  You must have been scared out of your wits.  Are you recovered yet?  It must be a real shock to the system to lose that much blood.

Scruffyted, how are you doing?

Emma, it probably feels good to have made a decision about when you will be trying for tx.  At least then you can try and get on with life until it arrives.  This donor shortage sounds like a complete nightmare.  More stress to add on top of the stress that goes with IF.

Karen, Congrats on the birth of Jack

Amanda, hope the ET went smoothly.

Kate are you in Oz?  It seems like this is a pretty international board.

Hun, I totally empathise as well.  I go through periods when the only thing I can focus on is IF (typically in during tx) and then inbetween, I just want to try and forget about it.  It is so terribly distracting, I am surprised I haven't been sacked yet!

Suzy, congrats on the 12 follies.  That is excellent.  I know what you mean about the issues you have running through your head, I am currently trying to deal with the same ones.

Well, I got a bit of a shock on Thurs when I heard that only 2 embies had really continued growing out of the 6.  So starting of with 12 eggs we were down to 2 reasonable looking ones and one borderline.  2 years ago we had 8.  So I had to interrogate my Dr on Friday if this meant that things were looking grim for us (this is just before he put the embies back in, so he thought I was a right pessimist!).  He said that the 2 embies had a good chance and that future cycles needn't be all doom and gloom.  So I am not putting my body on the scrap heap yet.

Anyway, ET went okay and the embies are now safely tucked up.  It is a bank holiday weekend this weekend in the US which is nice, so hopefully I can relax and the embies will stick.  I am still waiting for DH to start waiting on me hand and foot.  No action in the pampering department yet!

Hope you are all well.

Lynne


----------



## NattKatt

Hi All! (was going to insert a waving smiley, but for some reason they won't work for me!!)

Lynne - well done on having ET!  Will be thinking of you over your 2ww 

Suzy - what a bummer about the support group!  They're so few and far between to start with!!! Shame I don't still live in NSW, we could've started our own!  Will be thinking of you on Weds for EC!

Emma - I'm with you on the arguing with oneself issue!  I'm always doing it, and I find it so frustrating!!  I had a pulmonary embolus (huge blood clot in my lungs) last November, so this places a huge risk of a repeat event happening during/after a future pg, so that's one thing I argue with myself about..... is it worth the risk.... YES... okay, so this means daily heparin injections throughout pregnancy.... is it worth it?  And so on and so on!!!!

Scruffyted - I'm thinking of camping my way up the east coast of Australia this summer...... am I crazy? 

Hun - have a fabulous holiday!

Succotash - so sorry to hear you've had a hard time!!

Kate - what is with consultants holidaying all at the same time? Mine is off too!

Amanda - hope your ET went well!

~~~~~~~

Well it's day 64 today since my last af!!  ARGH!!  4 pg tests and all negative, so don't know what's going on!!  Am supposed to start medicated fet cycle on the 11th with af-inducing meds......... am gonna ask gp for scan referral 'just in case' before starting meds... good idea??!

Hope you've all had a fab weekend, and an even better week!!

Hi to all not mentioned!!

~Natt~


----------



## suzy

Blimey Natt, 64 days, no wonder you are tearing you hair out. Is there any hormonal reason why it may not have come. Do you have PCOS? Any weight gain/loss/ big stress (apart from waiting for AF to come!)
Sorry to hear you had a pulmonary embolus in your pg. How scarey. Have you discussed the risk of daily heparin injections during a pg or the risk of PE happening again, despite heparin. I guess I'd need that to help me make a decision if it was me.
Natt - no your definately not crazy camping up the East Coast of Australia - just lucky 

I've just spoken to my doctor and my anticardiolipin antibodies have come back slightly raised. Hmmmm. That is part of the screening for repeated miscarriage. I've had three chemicals, and because it was only slightly raised, my doctor said he wouldn't recommend heparin, but said it might be worthwhile taking aspirin. So I'm pleased as punch about that because it means I can DO somthing   Yeah  Oh and lost 1kg in past two weeks from going to Weightwatchers so now look like the girl in the picture (I wish )


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Suzy-Good luck for your EC on wed and well done for losing 1kg on Weightwatchers. I also took Aspirin daily during my last cycle of txt, so hope it works for you. Completely agreed with your no-mans land list, very similar to my own thoughts.

Lynne-no I'm in the UK, just wish I was in Oz, enjoying their sunshine!!!! Glad to hear the ET went OK and sending you positive thoughts  

Succotash-what a complete nightmare, hope you are fully recovered now, I had complications during a medicated FET cycle, I didn't lose as much blood as you but ended up having emergency surgery, very scary!

Karen-Congratulations on the safe arrival of baby Jack.

Natt-64days!!!!!! Have you got your scan refferal?

Things pretty quiet here, still no response from the clinic as yet, so starting to feel a bit in limbo, would at least like to know their answer, so can try to forget about it until next year (yeah right!!!!).

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well

LOL
kate


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Suzy-As always thank you for the updated list. Well done you on the weight lost!!  what do you mean you now look like the girl in the photo-I thought it was you!!!   Glad in a weird way they have found something in your blood tests as you say you can do something, ARGC girls swear on the Aspirin, so here's hoping    12 follies sound great-good luck for E/C on Wednesday. Are you going for blasts or day2 transfer? I have decided to get my **** back down the gym and start dieting, I still haven't lost the stone i put on when having tx and then the miscarriage   

Natt-oh my goodness 64 days!!! You must be feeling very emotional!   No your not mad to go camping (we love it if the weathers good!  we used to go lots and I did as a child with my parents) bet in Oz it will be even better. Sounds like you had a rough time with the blood clot   Do you have to go for regular checks up's now? Did you get to have a scan? You just never know!!  

Kate-Clinics never rush to answer, is there any reason why they would say no to treating you then?? I always thought it didn't matter where you lived it was personally choice which clinic you went to.

Emma-It's good you have made a decision and i think it sounds like the much less stressful option. I know what you mean about arguing with oneself-if we had no money issues then I would love to try again with our 2 frosties but in my head i keep thinking about those damn what ifs!! What if it fails, that would be it no second baby, what if i miscarry again   wish i could stop the bl**dy thoughts in my head! I might even get through the day without crying then. I'll still be an old timer here in 6 months   I'm sure you and I had this conversation end of last year    oh dear   both still here. 

Karen-congratulations on the birth of baby Jack.  

Encore-When do you move back to Oz? How you feeling?

Hun-hope you are enjoying your hols and not drinking too much!!!   

CJ-Oh hun, thankyou you made me laugh with your story about your boys locking you in    i know it wasn't funny at the time but oh i would have loved to have seen your face!!  Sorry hun my sick sense of humor   Any dates for starting your tx yet??

Lynne-Hope your embies are snuggling down nicely    What's all this rubbish talk of future cycles!! Your not going to need to do any    When's test day?

Amanda-How did E/T go? Hope it went ahead and your embies are snuggling down.   

Tracey72-thinking of you hun - 

Spangle-have you had your blood test results back yet?? Hope you are ok.  

Hi to everyone else.

I went out on Saturday night with my best friend to a club and got well and truly    can't remember to much about what happened   but had a great boogie and for a few hours i actually didn't think about my miscarriage and IVF etc.
My family still aren't being any more thoughtful, i get daily phone calls telling me how my sister is doing, how well the baby is sleeping etc! They don't ever mention my miscarriage or anything   am i asking too much girls? It's only been just over 3 months since I lost my precious twins  

much love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## NattKatt

Hi Girls

Just a quick (& selfish me) post!

Just got out of hossie after 36hrs of observation   Been having heart palpitations and tightness in chest over a week, but got worse monday so went to the emergency dept..... anyhow, d-dimer came back high positive (only test that indicated clot last time) after me pushing for more than just a full blood count.... so had a chest CT scan, which was clear....... developed pain under left boob, so the docs kept me in for observation 'just in case' but they found no evidence of 'anything'.... am a tad annoyed as I don't agree that palpitations 'just happen for no reason sometimes', AND having such a high positive d-dimer (260) but no evidence of any infection (other bloods were fine) doesn't mean anything...... going to see my nice gp tommorrow who also works in the ED.... maybe I can get some sense out of him!!

Ho hum....... so we are cancelling our fet for now   And am STILL waiting for af.... day 66 today, and if there is a baby in there it's radioactive now!!!  

~Natt~


----------



## encore

blimey natt what an ordeal.  hope you're feeling much better.  sounds a bit wierd?!

scruffy, nice to see you posting.  no words of wisdom about the family.  glad to see you had a good time with your mate.  we are moving in a couple of weeks.  i'm feeling pretty good really.  a bit tired but no sickness to speak of.  a bit sensitive to smells though.  stopped in waitrose thismorning and really needed the loo.  a bloke was walking out just as i got there, i was so desperate i barged in and sat down and then thought ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!  he'd left the most disgusting smell behind!!     so i was sitting on the loo, dry retching for england and my little girl was looking at me as if to say "what the....?"  thought i was going to puke.  couldnt wait to get out of there.

suzie hope things are going well for you.  good luck for ec.

lynne, i had 'only' 2 good embies on my dd's cycle.  That's one more than you actually need!

very sad news about steve irwin.    its made big news over here too.

hi to everyone else


----------



## CJ

Hi Suzy just wanted to say good luck today with EC , fingerscrossed for you hun.

Hi to everyone hope your all well , will do personals laters 

Love CJ xxx


----------



## fragile

HELLO ALL

Blimey i have missed so much news!  i just couldnt face FF for a bit after my BFN but am now easing myself back into it.  trying to decide what to do.  DH agrees we can have another go but now im a bit hesitant.  im just not sure if i can take another failure and DS is such a star at the moment that i think i should just enjoy him.  im also stressing that if we do go ahead & i get BFP im scared that a new baby will change things so much & that DS is now nearly 3 he would resent a new arrival - ho hum.  if we could just have babies i wouldnt be thinking like this i would just get on & do it wouldnt i? there is just so much to think about instead of just getting on & enjoying the possibility of a new baby.  

anyway i hope everyone is ok

good luck to all on 2WW will try to catch up over the next few days & do some personals when ive figured out what everyone is up to!

lol  mo x


----------



## NattKatt

Suzy - thinking of a fellow Aussie!!  How did EC go?  Hope things are running smoothly!

~Natt~

P.S.  AF finally made her appearance........ 67 days!!


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Just a quick me post.

EC went well and I got 12 eggs, but this morning was dismayed to find only 2 had fertilized, which is much lower than our usual fertilization rates of about 2/3. We are having a transfer tomorrow instead of going for blasts, for obvious reasons. Its the first time I've had a 2 day transfer. The embryologist couldn't give me an explanation for the poor fertilization, other than it just happens sometimes.

Still, I'm convinced that the highs and lows of treatment matter little as long as there is a transfer, and none of it means anything really except whether you are pg or not at the end of it all - so I've tried to iron out the highs and the disappointments to cope better with it all.  Many is the time I've heard of women having perfect cycles, with good embryos, good fertilization and have done everything right - they feel on a complete high but there is no pg at the end of it all, whereas those in whom everything goes wrong get pg, so I haven't lost all hope.

I must feel a bit stressed though cos have been pigging out on iced cream tonight


----------



## encore

good luck suzie.  you're right....the end result is all that matters at this point.


----------



## fragile

suzie good luck hun, you are so right, a perfect cycle doesnt mean a pg and you have two fantastic embies.  ive never had blasts but 3 BFPs with my 2 day transfers.  good for you staying positive & almost stress free!  hope you enjoyed the icecream!
fingers crossed for you 

lol  mo x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Suzy-I have heard so many times on this site that people cycle doesn't go to plan and they have a wonderful BFP-I so so hope this is the case for you    My DS was a day2, it can and will work!!  hope E/T goes well tomorrow.   

Fragile-really nice to see you posting and back on this thread, nice to not be the only one not starting or going through tx, not that i'd rather you wouldn't be, of course i would.    

Natt-Glad AF has finally arrived!!! What did your GP have to say about about your heart palpitations?

Encore-Ewwwww to that man!! glad your not suffering too much.

love to everyone else
scruffyted xxxx


----------



## suzy

Hi ladies,

Natt - fantastic about AF starting. Did you feel disappointed as somewhere inside there was a little hope you were pg? I know I'd feel a bit like that.

Fragile - your ds will probably have issues about a second baby no matter how old he is, and at 3, I think its almost the perfect age as they say that parenting of a child from 0-3 is the most important time in a persons developement and seeing as he's had you and your dh to himself for 3 years, I think you shouldn't worry. Fingers crossed for a bfp!

Encore - you'll have to give me buzz when you get here. HOpe the journey goes OK

Scruffy - no you are not asking too much of your family. It must be heartbreaking for you that they are so thoughtless. Maybe its just too hard for them to say anything. I dont' think your alone though, it seems to me that this is the one area where everyone struggles with thoughtless cruel comments and actions from friends and relies (when I say you're not alone, I don't mean to invalidate your experience, I just know that sometimes its OK for you to say bad things about your own family but when someone else does, you get fiercly protective of them - I know I feel like that a bit)

Well, we went in yesterday for ET only to be told we had another egg fertilize and they wanted to wait another day to see if it would become clearer which were the best embies to transfer. So today, day 3, we had a 4 cell and a 6 cell transferred and it bloody hurt. It was much worse than previously - a sort of an internal ache which was really uncomfortable - ouch!

Hi to everyone else,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## emma73

Hi - just a major quickie from me to say congrats to Suzy on your transfer - sorry it hurt - and GOOD LUCK on the torture 2ww!!!

Emma xxxx


----------



## CJ

Well donne on the ET suzy, sorry it was so painful, heres hoping it will be the last one you do coz you will be pg. Have everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## encore

and from me too suzy!


----------



## fragile

Hi all, still trying to catch up with where everyone is up to, cant belive i was off the pooter for so long.  anyway hope everyone is ok

hugs to scruffy because it sounds like you are having a rough time

& congrats to you Suzy on your ET - good luck

Encore is your bump growing big already with there being 2?
hello to everyone else sorry i will try to catch up & do personals soon.

lol  mo x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Suzy-   great news that you have 2 embies back on board, hope they snuggle down nicely    Good news that another egg fertlised, does that mean you have a frostie then?? Not that you are going to need it as you are going to get a BFP    When's test day? Sorry to say but the way I feel at the moment i don't mind anyone saying bad things about my family   especially as mum text me today asking when I'm going to go and see my sister again, i took DS round to see his cousin only last week!

Mo- Thank you hun   -hugs right back at you- 

Hi to everyone else-enjoy this beautiful weekend we are having.

We are out tonight with friends for a chinese   can't remember the last time we went out for a meal togther, my parents were going to baby sit but mum cancelled as she is going over to help my sister and stay  the night again So my dad is doing it on his own, very odd as she never did that for us-oh well  

love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Suzy-your day3 ET with a 4 and 6 cell is an exact replica of my ET with our last txt which resulted in ds, hope it brings you luck this time-sending you loads of positive vibes for the next 2wks  

Scruffyted-hope you have a lovely meal out tonight, sorry your family are still being thoughtless. In answer to your post a few days ago, I think my clinic will treat us, my only concern is that they are a small clinic based in an NHS hos and they are now a lot busier than when they did my previous txts, so I dont know what their waiting time is like now\.

Natt-hope you are feeling much better since your scare the other day, what did your Gp say about it?

Well we are off on holiday tom, for a week in Norfolk, so fingers crossed that it stays dry. I will catch up with you all next weekend, have a good week.

LOL
kate


----------



## CJ

Hi all thought I'd pop on here before bed (yes it's that time of the month again  without the smoking bit at the end of course )

Kate did you hear back from the clinic yet r.e your frosties? ES is going o.k have had all test done now and have got the results back on most and all is o.k so far. Spoke t that nurse (forgotten her name but you know the one and only one there ) and she seems hopeful to start before the end of this yr, only one women in front of me as quite a few have dropped out which sad.
Hope you have a lovely time on hols, going on ours on the 35th and I'm really lookforward to it now, even though when we come back the boys will be 2 a couple days later  where does the time go.

Natt  so glad af has finally arrived (mean that is a good way and you can draw a line under it), I think it's worse being in limboland than when she just arrives on time, 

Hi Scruffy, I always wish I could give you a big hug when I read your posts, families really do get to you don't they, they are meant to be the ones you can rely on but most of the time (and mine included) there the ones that cause the problems not help. I'm glad you dad has stepped in to help you, hope you enjoying your nightout and eating every thing you like (love duck pancake rolls )

Hi Mo  great to see you back posting here  

Hi Suzy, Hun, encore and all  

well update on my big sis, she is having another girl, and I know it's really childish of me but I was giggling when she told me , I know it's mean but I just thought , well thats the closest she's ever going to get to realising how ever much you desperately want something sometimes it just doesn't happen. Of course it's nothing compared to what you ladies on here have to go through and I'm not for a second thinking it's anything like that but just have a feeling that in my sisters world she thinks she's know what dissapointment is like now  
I have said all the right things to her of course and not completely lost my rag with her yet over this "wanting a boy" thing and pretty proud of myself for that.

 Also I'm ashamed to admit I felt a bit happier when my Nan confided in me thats she's not happy at all about her falling pg again and doesn't think she will be able to give all the children enough support and she only has a 3 bed bla bla etc, but saying that she's sort of 'calling the kettle black' as she has 5 children too, but they were spread over 22 yrs (had the last one at 43) Sorry I sound such a wicked little sister but it's hard not to be like that sometimes.

Anyway better go, hope your all keeping well and that we have some good news on here soon.

Anyone go on the complementary therapy's thread, they have some lovely little spells on there to help trying to conceive, bit of fun and everything helps 

Love CJ x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi CJ

Just got back and i am SO full up and a little tipsy    that I thought I'd have a look on FF and I saw your post  

I am sure we were separated at birth, what with the magpies etc but "duck pancake rolls" mmmmm yes yes yes-yum yum   I cannot believe how much I have scoffed tonight plus the 2 yes 2!!! bottles of red wine, no wonder I'm not losing this stone I need to lose!!!

I'm a bit of a speller and everything else!   Have tried all the them, even did the spell on holiday    DH thinks I'm a fruitcake!! Was very hard to find green leaves in Lanzorate i can tell you!! you should post on the thread! They are a lovely bunch.

I'm with you with your sis-my friend (told you about her, she is expecting her 3rd and told me this one had better be a girl) well it is a boy!! Sorry but i feel so strongly that you have a baby to have a baby not what sex it is!!! You are not mean at all if only we could have what they have!   Lucky bu**ers!

Anyway, I have waffled on, you can tell I've had too much to drink again!!! Two Saturdays on the trot!   
Up early as going to Essex county show tomorrow, ooops meant to have done a packed lunch! Enjoy  !! DH is snoring on the sofa after too much chinese tonight so none for me   good job not that time! (not that it makes any difference   )

much love
Scruffyted xx


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Just a quick one.

Suzy - Best of british and aussie luck for this one. Sorry you were disappointed by the fertilization rate this time around, i know how you feel because my last cycle was like that too. But two good embies have as good a chance as any other two good embies, and plenty of people have pregnancies resulting from day 2 transfer - me included! Thinking of you and hoping the next 12 days speed by.

Hello to everyone else  

We are just back from Norfolk, after a splendid holiday with lots of september sunshine. Henry loved the beach and it was just perfect in every way.

I am not sure when I'll be cycling again. After negative colposcopy in January, I have had another dodgy smear, and had some cervical biopsies taken before we went on holiday- which I am awaiting results for. I am pretty certain I'll need more treatmentfor CIN, and some healing time after, and I do really want to get it sorted out once and for all before cycling again. So I have written this year off and am thinking about another cycle next spring, all being well. I also have a stone to lose (the result of one negative cycle and too much good living)  How depressing  . Anyone have any tips?  maybe Scruffyted and I need to start a H4AM bellybuds thread! Feeling very fat and frumpy rather than yummy mummy at the moment. I am off to Brussels tommorow, and too much time at airports, on planes, eating conference lunches and in staying in hotels does not help me stay in shape at all!

Love to all, wherever you are at...

Hun xx


----------



## encore

hi all.  suzy hope you're feeling positive (as much as you can during 2ww...)


talking of families my mum rang the other day and said my brother & sil had been trying for 'ages' and were having all sorts of tests & no-one could find a reason why they couldnt fall.  really felt for her as we were 'unexplained' too but as my family have no idea about our situation couldnt call her.  And to top it off mum said when she was talking to my brother on the phone she said they should "just relax" and "it would happen when they werent expecting it".  I winced so hard when she said that i'm sure i gave myself a few extra wrinkles.  god how often have y'all heard that one...hope she doesnt repeat that to sil.

i'm feeling ok, very tired but not sick except for when i smell something dodgy.  scan on thursday at FMC.  had an awful dream last night where they said that there was only one baby but it looked healthy, and then poof....it just vanished off the screen and they said oh you've lost that one too.  i've felt really relaxed up until now but i have to admit i'm a bit freaked out.

sorry you have to wait so long hun, i know when you've made the decision to tx, you just want to begin asap.

love to all.


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Hun-Glad you had a lovely holiday, really does you good to get away, sounds like Henry had lots of fun. So sorry to hear about your dodgy smear again, hope you don't have to wait to long for the results. Sorry to hear you don't think you will be having tx until next spring, but i can understand you wanting to sort your "bits and pieces"    first    I am so up for a H4AM belly buddies thread!! I so need the motivation to lose this weight, it really is getting me down, especially when I look at our holiday photos and think "oh my god that's not me"     I just cant seem to be able not to pick, that's my trouble! When I'm down I reach straight for the crisps or biscuits!   Right lets help each other along-when do you want to start? I will start tomorrow   yeh right!

Encore-Glad you are not feeling sick, sorry to hear about your dream, really puts the "willy's" up you when you have a dream like that   really hope your scan goes well on Thursday   .

Suzy- Hope your embies are snuggling down nicely.   

Hi to everyone else-hasn't it been a beautiful day   long may it contuine, it will make the winter a lot shorter if it does!! Had a lovely day out, DS rode a tractor and went on a steam engine so he had a wonderful day.

love to you all
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## emma73

Hi everyone - Just wanted to say a BIG HELLO - I'm feeling a bit down - just as soon as I had cancelled my appointment with the Cromwell Clinic I got myself worried sick about raising £4,000 and phoned them up the following week to make sure the door was still open for me - and it is.

Will come back for personals when feeling a but more stong and cheery.

Emma xxx


----------



## encore

scruffyted i remember my first ever ride on a tractor.  i often find myself looking at my daughter and thinking that she'll have those 'first' memories too, and i'll be part of them... first time riding a bike....doing the 50m dash in the kiddie school sports....


----------



## fragile

still trying to catch up with you all but feeling a bit glum.  my sister announced she is pregnant .  will try and do personals soon - honest!! 

mo x


----------



## CJ

HI Girls, 

Hi Scruffy well sounds like you had a great night , well done on being tipsy and still being about to type a sentence, well done must take yrs of practice  
Maybe we were separated at birth, were both a couple of superstitious spellers who like duck pancake rolls and getting p*ssed    
Did you do the egg in a pot spell this month I've not done that one before, I'll let you know if it works  

Hi Mo, so sorry your feeling down, what is it with sister and being pg   I had my friend around just now telling me her sister is pg with her boyfriend and my friend has been trying for a baby for 2 yrs and has only just got to the test stage. It's like our sister have all the fertility and we are left with none. I'm sure my sister has got my share.
You know you have lots of support on here so when ever you need a moan about it just let it all out here  

Hi Emma, sorry you feel down too, it is such a worry finding the money, it's not as if were talking hundred either, have you decided to leave egg sharing now then? sorry not up to date on everyone at the mo.

Hi to everyone else.

Sorry I can't type much at the moment as I have Pompholyx really badly at the mo ( like a form of eczema on your hands, your fingers and hand are covered in loads of tiny blisters, your fingers swell up and it itches and feels like it's burning  ) It's awful I can hardly move my hands so I'm typing with 2 fingers.
Had it a week already but it's just getting worse even with my steroid cream.
Well I do get out of washing up I suppose so not all bad, but I'm in flip flops today as I can't tie my shoes laces it's a partically bad day 

Love CJ x


----------



## Lynne1

Just a quick me post, found out yesterday it was a BFN for us again.  Waiting for the witch now.

Good luck to everyone else cycling, hope you have better luck.

Lynne


----------



## encore

Lynne, sorry for your news. x


----------



## CJ

Lynne I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you hun  , sending you loads of hugs  

CJ x


----------



## fragile

lynne, so sorry hun.  huge hugs to you both

lol  mo x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Lynne-I am so so very sorry, we are all here for you-  I have no words as words aren't enough but  please take care of yourself.   

Mo-oh hun i am so sad for you, i know that pain so much when your sister announces her pregnancy   what is going on on this thread, me,Spangle, you and CJ have much more fertile sisters!!!  I wouldn't wish IF on anyone but i just wish we could all fall just like them-Is it her first? Sending you big hugs sweetheart-  we are here if you want to shout, rant or scream at us, that is what we are here for. ( I do it   )

CJ-Had a great night thank you, yes it does take many years of practice to be able to type a sentence that drunk!! Trouble is at my age it takes me 2 days to get over the hangover  
I did the egg in the pot this time last year, just before our FET, it didn't work   and i was so upset I threw it in the bin   I think i will try it again next time as I need all the help i can get, i know a couple of the girls swear by that spell-really hope it works for you this month    Poor you with your hands, it sounds very painful, is it set offf by anything in particular? Do you get it a lot? How do you change your boys nappies? Really hope it clears upi soon.  

Suzy-hope you are doing ok, thinking about you lots-sending you    vibes for a bfp-  

Emma-so sorry you are feeling so down, it's good that the door is still open for you. Wish we could all win the lottery!  

Encore-DS loved the tractor, my dad grew up on a farm really wish he still lived there!! (was a war baby sent there) The "first" memories are so very special, DS got a big boy's bike from Santa last year and when he started to ride it by himself I cried my eyes out      So hope one day, somehow ,i get to experience those "first" with another baby  

Hun-Hope Brussels isn't to bad! Stay away from those lunches!! 

Had a txt from my friend (expecting her 3rd) asking if I wanted to get togther, I was honest and said that I was feeling so down and very tearful that I'd rather not-she was very good about it and said she understood and would wait to hear from me. I just cannot see her, I'm sorry if you think I'm awful but it breaks my heart to think she really isn't bothered about having this baby as it is another boy (her words!) and i would cut off my arm to be in her postion   

Hi to everyone else

love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## fragile

scruffyted you are not awful for not wanting to see her.  glad she is understanding about it and not getting the hump.  i remember you saying she wanted a girl, seems so unfair when we would be overjoyed to be blessed with any sex.  my sis has an 8 yr old DS so not her first.  she phoned last night to check i was ok & i spoke to my mum, everyone is being really understanding which is nice but i hate to think of them all treading on egg shells around me and containing their joy so i have said fine tell me all the news about scans, kicks & stuff but just dont mind if i blub whilst you tell me!

whats this egg in a pot business?  i have given up trying to read up on everyone as i am just so lost now i will have to pick up again from scratch!

emma, sorry hun,  huge hugs to you, let us know how you are. 

Lynne how are you doing?   


Suzy are you hanging on in there or going demented yet?  

hello to everyone esle, 
love to all

mo x


----------



## CJ

Hi Scruffy, I have tried egg in pot one and the egg in a saucer (cor don't we sound weird   ) so will hopefully have double the magic power (or what ever it is)

My hands are a little better thanks, must admit I totally lost the plot with it thismorning and (tmi) got a needle and popped as many blisters as I could , sorry I know that sounds awful "yucky" but the pain and itching was too much.
I soaked them in hot salty water for an hr afterwards and covered them with cream and put on my cotton gloves and they do feel much better, hard to pick up cups and get kids dressed etc but with the gloves on it's a little better.
Nappies are easy compared to clipping the boys into their buggy, took them to the park earlier and I couldn't get them out  my friend had to do it.
Never had it before Hun, just turned up 2 weeks ago, started on my foot (least I can hide my feet) I have read that stress etc cause it (well in that case we should all have it then  )  but it is connected to sweating palms and will mainly erupt in humid weather, also can take mths to disappear and then it can come back when ever  

Sorry about your friend, you know I'm having the same problem with my sister about wanting a certain sex, about 2 weeks back she was asking me about choosing the baby's sex through fertility TX, she truly is from another planet, her friend told her about it, god no wonder some people are against ivf if they think thats what were all up to, where do they get it from  .
r.e your friend, I don't think your awful at all Hun, we would all feel the same and it's great you have told her how you feel as now you can leave until you feel stronger, it is nice that she said she would leave it up to you as some people are so funny, I know my Sister would not talk to me again if I said anything to her.


Hi Mo, check out the complementary thread posts Hun it's a spell on there (were not witches promise) just a bit of fun really  

Love CJ x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi CJ

my goodness girl, you poor thing, your hands sound sooooo painful! Think i would have popped them as well, if i ever have a blister i have to pop it!   You must stop being stressed!! Listen to Scruff, no more stress-you moved so that is one of the biggest stress factors you can do!! You must stay calm for your treatment! I cannot believe your sister said that!!!   people have no idea do they! Like you say no wonder there are people against IVF if that's what they are thinking we go through it for!  My sister would have been the same as yours if i had said the same to her but with my friend, i thought what have I got to loose really, i don't want to see her so if she doesn't like it i wouldn't see her any way   

Mo-   to you, you are much better than me, I couldn't even look at my sisters scan pictures, but i did listen to my mum (and still do) going on and on about it all   I couldn't see my sister much let alone feel the kicks. Your turn will come and it will be you they are feeling the kicks etc   
By the way CJ is a witch!!   (only joking hun, you know i don't mean it   )

love
Scruffyted
xxxx


----------



## CJ

If I was a real witch I'd definitely put a spell on you cheeky !


----------



## scruffyted

xx


----------



## encore

just a quickie to say 12 week scan went well, all looks perfect, v low down's risk. apart from dd being overtired and throwing a hissy fit it was lovely.  just put her to bed.....gotta run she turns 1 tomorrow have to make a cake.....


----------



## scruffyted

Encore

Fab news hun-   so pleased everything is ok. Will you find out the sexes at your 20 week scan?? Hope you stay in contact when you move to Oz

  for your DD for tomorrow-aahh 1 is so special.

love
Scruffyted xx


----------



## fragile

Encore it is so lovely to hear such great news - wow what a busy day you are going to have tomorrow!  hope the cake turns out great 

scruffy, all that stuff i said is easy to say being as she isnt showing yet im sure when it comes to it i wont want to go near her- just trying to think the best for her & hoping i can cope! 

cj think i will give the complimentary therapies a wide berth, the last few goes i was driving myself mad with brazils, pineapple and accupuncture.  im just going to try to think what will be will be and not stess about it.  forget i asked i DONT want to know what i should do with an egg in a pot!!!!!! 

hope everyone is ok

Lynne hun how are you doing? 

lol  mo x


----------



## suzy

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while, things have been busy, and I've been struggling with the crinone side effects (as usual ) - it really builds to a crescendo for me, the further on in the cycle I am.

Encore - happy birthday to dd - what a special time it is for you at the moment. How wonderful having that result on a nuchal. I know nerve wracking that must have been for you. Maybe now you can begin to relax. COngratulations on getting this far with your little ones!!

Lynne - so sorry about your bfn. Hope you are coping OK. I feel for you - we've all been there and its not good.

CJ - poor you with the pomphylox. What a nightmare!

Scruffy - I might start a belly buddies thread. I'm doing absolutely crap with my efforts at the moment, so could do with some suport. It all goes out of the window in the 2ww . I just look so unlike the lady on the left in my picture its just not true. Have you got a good spell for me? What is the egg in a pot thing? Maybe I'll go to the spell threads, or look one up in the spell book I've got. In fact I think I will. I'm glad you were honest with your friend. I really think thats the way to go.

Emma - hope you are feeling better. Sorry you've been having a bad time.

Hun - maybe you can join us on the belly buddies thread. Hope you are not tempted too much in Brussels. Glad you had a good holiday. Its obvious to me that IVF MAKES YOU FAT 

Hi to Natt and everyone else.

Gosh I feel so sad for all of you with sister fertility issues - it must be worse than a friend really as its family. So I'm glad in a way, that my family are all overseas. In one way it makes it easier. My parents still don't know about our treatment. But when its your sister, its right on your doorstep in a way. 

I'm just mooching around, ruminating and brooding. The only way to go as far as I can see in the 2ww is to try and distract myself as much as possible, and to try and convince myself that it hasn't worked. The other day, I just started crying whilst I was watching TV , for no particular reason, and couldn't stop      , and it was then that I realized I was going to have to be careful and treat myself with kid gloves. I'm sure its the crinone and the stress. Me and dh are nittpicking on each other, and I'm really down on my work at the moment - I feel a bit overwhelmed and overworked and so so tired.

Hi to anyone I've missed,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## mojojo

Hi, not sure where to post, wondered if this is the right place if you don't mind me joining in?

I'm Jo, have DS from 3rd IVF, 4TX FET had BFP in April but had MC, now in the middle of fresh ICSI. 

Need a bit of hope really. Am on a stepdown cycle as OHSS twice, which seems to be OK, Was meant to have EC on Mon but at scan today said follicles still too small. I have 5 on one ovary and two on the other but in total said prob will only be able to use 5. I'm really worried that not enough will fertilise and be OK to transfer (I really wanted some to freeze as well). Have to scan again on Mon now but I just feel like its all going wrong and if it doesn't work we won't even have any frosties from this cycle. Guess I'm just after a little hope. All my friends from post natle group are preg agian now/ have a 2nd already and I have to admit I avoid seeing them if I can which makes me sad. I just feel so left behind and the thought of this tx not working is making me feel really down. Don't no how I will cope.

DS is great though and being a real cheeky monkey. He keeps me going.

Good luck to everyone else.

Jo x


----------



## encore

hey suzie, being tired is a killer without everything else going on.  the 2ww is hell and i hope you never have to experience another one. x

hi jo, welcome aboard.  you've probably heard it all before but its the quality thats important, not quantity.  i've never been a big producer of eggs - never even got to double figures.  8 and 9 respectively on my successful cycles.  and only 5 and 7 were mature.  i understand what you mean about the thought of tx not working.  you know what you have to lose this time around.....

well the birthday went well.  i had anzac biccies, honey joys and fairy bread (the aussies will know what i'm talking about!).  And my chocolate cake decorated with smarties was perfect.  i'm cream crackered though, and so is dd.  in fact i'll have to go rouse her or she'll never go to bed tonight.  hoo roo.


----------



## fragile

Jo welcome to you.  we all know what you are going through, we all know what its like to hope we get loads of follies & loads of eggs & that they all fertilise so we have some frosties.  ive only ever had frosties on one of my 3 cycles but got BFPS on every cycle but 2 mc & FET was BFN.  i will be having fresh cycle icsi next month.  

we can all tell you not to worry as it only takes one, and that is the  truth, but that is easier said than done.  TX is a whole bucket full of stress and worry but as long as you get your embies on board then they have every chance.  your nearly there and as far as my clinc are concerned you have a nice number of follies.  they say 10 is too many as the more you have the less quality they are likely to be.  heres hoping yours are fantastic, when are you having EC now do you know or are they just going to see at the next scan?  you have come to the right place anyway.

suzy, you are right IVF does make you fat (well it makes me fat anyway!) sorry your feeling a bit cr*p huge hugs to you hun. 

encore glad the party went well, could just do with some chocolate cake!

Emma how are you hun?

Lynne, are you ok?

hello to everyone else

lol  mo x


----------



## mojojo

Hiya,

Thanks mo & encore for the words of support. You are right, I know that it is quality not quantity that counts. On my first ICSI I had over 34 folicles, 19 eggs collected, 2 transferred and 10 to freeze but none of these actually resulted in a successful preg. I just don't want to go through all of this to not even get a chance though, and some in reserve would be nice just in case but, I will try to remember what you say - it only takes one so here's hoping!

encore - gald the b'day party went well. Sounds like you will both sleep well tonight! Congrats btw on your BFP.

Mo - sorry for your losses. I'll keep my fingers crossed for your ICSI next mnth.

Have a nice weekend everyone,
Jo


----------



## Cuthbert

Hi Girls!

Sorry that I've not been on for ages but I've been waiting for things to get going (and a couple of people have given me a little encouragement to post so thank you girls!).

Lynne, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you.

Welcome to Jo! On our first (and only so far) cycle we had 6 eggs, 3 fertilised as Grade 1 embies and 2 of those are now happily settled into their first term at school and fast asleep upstairs. So it's definitely quality that counts. Good luck with EC.

Encore, glad to hear that the birthday party went well. And good to hear that your 12 week scan was a good one - keep resting as much as poss.

Suzy, I hope that you're not going too stir crazy on the 2WW. Fingers crossed that this is the one. 

Mo and CJ, it's not fair that your sisters are expecting. I'm glad that my b-i-l has had the snip because my sister was always very good at falling pregnant at the drop of a hat, including getting pregnant by my current b-i-l when she was still married to my previous b-i-l. Good luck with next month's ICSI, Mo. 

Have you made plans for the boys' birthday, CJ? And are you going to the Bristol meet? I'm thinking about it if it's on a Saturday and I'm not in the middle of treatment. How are your hands now?

Scruffyted, thanks for the PMs - you're a sweetheart. I don't blame you for not wanting to see your friend. Look after yourself, hun.

Hi to Hun, Emma, Spangle and everyone else.

I'm just coming to the end of my Pill packet before I start downregging next week. I'm not exactly in the most relaxed frame of mind but I'm trying to chill (when work and home situations allow) as much as possible. My two babies started school a fortnight ago and I've found it all rather emotional - crying while you're labelling school uniform is not a good look. But then they make me very proud as they're so confident and full of life so even if I'm never lucky enough to get pregnant again, we've created two stars (with a bit of help).

Take care, girls.

Jules


----------



## NattKatt

Hi All

Just wanted to say I'm still about, despite the lack of posts :|  Things have been hectic.... dh has gone back to work interstate   Home alone with Maygan & our exchange student, and not doing that great this month so far!  Trying so very hard not to cry in front of our student.... 

Anyhow, have gone on a fitness kick that dh has designed for me... 6 days of exercise, and watching very closely what I put in my mouth!!  It's so hard when all around me people eat choccy & lollies and all that nice stuff!  Suzy, I'm with you that IF tx in general makes you fat.... 5 1/2 yrs of hormones etc has deff made me stack on the pounds!!  Now I just have to get other Dr's to agree!!   Although, never kept my pg weight, and went back to pre-pg weight relatively easily, but still finding it hard to shift more!!  Not going to weigh myself...... afterall, it's about the inches lost, not the kgs!!

Anyhow, just wanted to say I haven't dropped off the face of the earth.  Although we're not cycling for fet at the moment, can I still stay on this thread?   I highly doubt anything will happen naturally, unless of course it's an immaculate conception 

~Natt~


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Oh my goodness, I don't come on for one night and so much to catch up on!

Suzy-You wont need to join the belly buddies thread as you are going to have a lovely big bump very soon!    I really think that IVF does make you fat, at the very least it makes it very hard to loose weight!   I used to be able to loose weight quite successfully but now i cannot shift even a 1lb!!! 
sorry to hear the crinone is playing you up, think the clinics over here are only just starting to use it-is it really awful? Did you look at the complantry thread, the spells are quite fun, did you find any others, be very interested if you did. There isn't any fertility spells in my book, think i may have to go and buy a new one. Whens test date? Keeping everything crossed for you.    Sorry you feeling so down and tired, the 2ww is hell and the stress levels always go up more! 

Jules-So pleased you are posting here   , you belong here.  oooh downregging next week how exciting. I will be exactly the same when my DS starts school next year, they are growing up   and it's gone too fast! You will be pregnant again so none of this negative talk!!   

Jo-Hi and welcome. I am so sorry to read of your loss, it is so heartbreaking to get a BFP only to miscarry, sending you hugs   I know everyone says it but it is so true it is quality not quantity and you must have good eggs as you have your DS. Really hope you get a wonderful BFP and you go on to have a healthy baby    You won't need any frosties anyway!   

Encore-Sounds like your DD had a wonderful birthday, not sure about the other food ( ) but the chocolate cake with smarties sounds fab-oops my diet! 

Mo-How you doing? Just read that you are going to have a fresh go next month-thats fab news, so pleased you have decided to try again.   

Natt-Can your DH design one for me? I need a kick up the ****!   I find summer harder to diet, yummy ice creams, bbq's, crisps (my biggest downfall!) I'm not cycling but still post here as feel at home here and so desperately want another miracle. 

Hun-Hope you are back from your business trip, i need a diet buddy! It is so getting me down, put on a skirt today that I couldn't do up all the way  cried my eyes out! 

Spangle-how you doing hun? Any news when you will be cycling again? hope work is going ok.  

CJ-How are your hands now? Much better I hope   Went and got my elephants today   

Emma-hope you are feeling a little better hun. 

Lynne-how you doing? we are all here for you.  

Well DH and i sat up until silly hours talking last night as he came home and told me that at long last he has landed a major job (we set the business up a couple of years ago) the hard thing is that he will be working abroad for 3 weeks    which will be very hard for me and DS. He has been my rock since my miscarriage and I phone him whenever i am very down or crying, DS will miss him so much. BUT he said that when they pay him for the job we could use it towards FET!!!   OR pay off some of our many debts of setting up the business and all the goes of tx's, credit card, loans, re-mortgage etc. What should we do?? I know in our hearts what we want to do but at the same time what if it doesn't work or I miscarry again? I know I said never again after my miscarriage but 4 months on the pain is not so raw and I so want a sibling for our DS. I didn't sleep last night (not that I do much these days ) as my head was spinning. I never thought we would get a chance like this unless we robbed a bank but so many what ifs and buts.....If we did use it for FET it wouldn't be until next year as all firms take 90 days to pay him! Buggers! Hence why it is so hard to run your own business-why is it people (well our friends) think as he has his own business that we must be rolling in it-how wrong can they be! Quite the opposite. Maybe one day  
He will be flying out Sunday week   as an urgent job.

Sorry for the mammoth post, hope you haven't nodded off!  

Love 
Scruffyted xxxx

p.s CJ-that was before I bought the elephants!!!!!


----------



## CJ

Hi girls,

Jules,  yes I'm going to the meet up although have a feeling they will chose a Friday night, can you not do the Friday? I'd perfer the sat as It's a Friday the 13th and I'm superstitious 
We are going to longeat for the boys birthdays, we have nanny and granddad staying Saturday night and then we will go there on there birthday and have a birthday tea when we get home. They also have a party for there friends on the Tuesday following and a joint party with their antenatal friends (mums I met in hossie) on the Monday in between so they will be busy busy 
 with your TX you must post on here and tell us how it's going I know you have waited a long time for this go and were all here to support you.

Hi Scruffy, I hope you do the FET, I know you have big bills to pay, can't tell you want to do only what I would do and to be honest if it was me and it's money I didn't know I was getting or going to have then I would use it for TX. Bills will always be there to pay off for yrs to come but your chances to have children won't be (not that I'm calling you old Hun but you know what I mean...I hope ) I think it's a listen to your heart choice sweetie 
Hands are much better now thanks, it's now my feet that are getting bad, I had it a bit on them anyway but loads worse now I'm hoping it's gone by next weekend as we on hols after that and my feet look grim.
Well done on getting your Ellie's where did you get them from and did you get them all?..... (  weirdo )

Hi Suzy  hope the 2ww isn't driving you nuts  everything crossed for you x

Hi to everyone else  sorry no more personals I'm a bit knackard today as I've been on a first aid course, last one was done in 97 so thought it was time to re do it. God how much has it changed, you don't take pulses anymore and everythings changed really from when i last did it, anyway got my certificate.

Going to pick up the boys present tomorrow, a little tykes kitchen I'm so excited they love the one a toddlers and it's just the same as that one  Sad they are going to be turning 2 soon though, they are growing so fast.

love CJ x


----------



## fragile

*****!"£$%&*******grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!

why when half way through typing without pressing enter or moving your mouse does stuff just vanish?     i ended up on EBAY!!!!!!

so hello to everyone, not typing it all again now hope everyone ok

lol  mo x


----------



## spangle

Hello everyone, 

Sorry I 've not posted for a while. My clinic has a website with forums on and am trying to post regularily and encourage other members to do the same as boy do I know the benefits of fertility friends  . I am the co-ordinater along with a friend so have been very active.

Basically all the tests revealed nothing which is good news as nothing needs fixing so to speak. My consultant is a love and has got advice from a colleague who has said I am a classic case for day 2 transfer  as it looks like perhaps although my embies appear good it could well be the culture in the lab that is not agreeing with them. He said he thinks dd was day 2 and I think she was. So he is hopefull and will only transfer 2 embies this go . Start down regging this week Wednesday or Thursday.   

Scruffyted- Thanks for your messages. I am so very pleased about your circumstances changing so it looks like an fet is on the horizon. Hang on in there hun.   Don't laugh but my bike hasn't seen the day light for months.  

Suzy- fingers crossed for you. 

CJ- Sorry to read about your hands you poor thing.

Jo-Hi and big hugs.

Jules- Hi cycle buddy  

Natt -Good for you with the fitness regime, I have been going for a run/jog for the last month with a friend and am feeling really good. We have to chat all the time so it is a good old time for a gossip as well. She doesn't know about treatment so not sure how I will get out of running during treatment  Well it's more jogging than actual running,

Emma- How are you doing ?

Hun- How are you ?

Mo- Good luck with your next go.

Hi Lynne

Sorry if I've missed anyone hasn't been on purpose. 

Take care,

love

Spangle


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

I never thought I'd say this again, but I think I have a BFP - aaaaghhhh!!!!!
I had some pink stuff come out of me three or four days after ET (just a small amount), and at the time thought it could be an implantation bleed.

Then on Saturday and Sunday I got faint BFPs on those sensitive pee sticks and today stronger bfps on two normal home pg tests, different brands. My period is only due in two days so I'm only 12 days post EC today. I'm having a blood test tomorrow, so will let you all know then. My test day is on Friday.

I can't actually belive its a BFP,
Love,

SUzy


----------



## NattKatt

SUZY - HUGE congratulations to you and dh on your BFP!!!!!!! How exciting, a sibling for your ds!!!!

~Natt~


----------



## encore

you naughty girl!  no more peesticks!!   

congratulations!  i knew it!  xx


----------



## CJ

Oh Suzy thats fantastic, and getting a positive so early is a good sign , I got mine on day 12 with the boys and I wasn't that strong.   

 on the   

Love CJ

Hi Scruffy, thanks for the pm Hun   x


----------



## Hun

SUZY!!!! A BFP!!!  

What fab news to sign on to. It had to be your turn soon - and i am so hoping this ones a stayer!!! Take it easy and be very very happy. I am soooo pleased for you.

Lynne sorry to hear you BFN news. Sending hugs.

Jo- welcome. Sounds like we have similar kind of responses. I have had 3 cycles 17, 22, and 19 eggs respectively, but pretty poor quality. It can be really hard on us overresponders too - the cycles are painful to go through, and theres the constant fear of OHSS - sorry to hear you have actually had it. More eggs definately isn't good in my book, and its quality every time. Next time I am trying a cetrotide cycle as my con believes that d/r isn't doing me any favours - what sort of protocols have you tried?

Hi to everyone else, scruffy, mo, encore, CJ, jules, emma, natt, spangle.............
Scruffy - I am joining weightwatchers - first meeting tommorow. Just have that little britain thing in my head about what it will be like...but hopefully it will make me a bit more commited and less likely to just give in at the slightest thing. Wish me luck!

Well I had some good news last week. My cervical biopsies came back absolutely negative - nothing, nada, zilch - so I don't have to have any treatment after all.    This means that cycling is back on track and I will be starting the pill for 2-3 months on day 1 of next cycle, to quieten my ovaries down a bit. I do still have nagging worries about it all, I mean why Have i had 2 abnormal smears? I just hope that they haven't missed anything.....Does anyone know if IVF , the drugs, or the hormonal changes can cause any cervical changes that might have been misinterpreted?

Anyway, I am chuffed and am looking forward to going again, even though I have to take the dreaded pill first.

Hun xx


----------



## scruffyted

Oh Suzy that is fantastic news-well done!!!     you take it easy, good luck for your blood test tomorrow-has made my day reading your news as feeling very down today.

        

love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Nicola G

Hi All

Sorry for gatecrashing your thread but I wanted to send mega congrats to Suzy. Well done hun.    Good luck with your bloods. 

Natt - hope you are well hun and hugs to Maygan - hope all goes well for your next tx.  

I've been following this thread since DH and I decided that we wanted to give tx another go but I was too nervous to join!    Luckily, we got another BFP and we are now expecting twins!

Nic xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Spangle-wonderful that they didn't find anyting in your blood test. Great news that youare starting D/regging this week     So so hope this is the one for you.     Sounds like your Consultant is really looking after you. My bike came out yesterday for a dusting down!!   

Hun-Well done you on joining WW-my mum lost loads of weight with them and still goes to keep it off-must do something myself as haven't the discipline  . Great news that your biopsies came back negative.  I'm sorry i don't know if IVF could have made a difference but i will say the drugs we have are so very strong it could be possible. Exciting that you are going to be cycling soon.  

Hi to everyone else

love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## emma73

OMG - SUZY!!!!! Congrats - you so deserve it. 

EMma xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Got back form norfolk on Sat after a lovely week with dh and ds. Also came home to find the letter from my clinic to say that they will still treat us even though we have moved out of the area. I am so pleased about that and feel more positive about having txt next year now. They said I've just got to ring when I am ready and they will book me in!!!

CJ-fingers x'd for starting txt before the end of this year. I have also got Pompholyx on my hands so I can totally sympathise with how you feel it drives me crazy sometimes. Where are you going on your hols?

Lynne-so sorry to hear about your BFN sending you a big 

Encore-glad to hear that the scan went well and that your dd enjoyed her first birthday.

Hun-so pleased to hear that your biopsies were negative, so good luck with your next cycle

Suzy-fantastic news, good luck for your blood test

Well its been very busy on here while I've been away, so I know I've missed loads of people out, but thinking about you all, just off to look at these spells that I've just read about on this thread!!!!! (If I manage to turn dh into a handsome prince I'll let you know!!!!!)

LOL
Kate


----------



## Succotash

Just a quick one really.

Suzy, that's just fabulous news.  You've really been through the mill.  Everything's crossed for your blood result, it sounds very hopeful.     

Hi to everyone else.  Will attempt to catch up soon.

Love Succotash


----------



## fragile

Suzy - OMG!!!  HUGE congratulations to you both!!

Hun, no idea about the drugs & smears thing, what a worry for you

Scruffy, sorry about the rambling pm.  i just meant its nice to have the option if you decide thats what you want to do instead of knowing the door is closed...hmmm talk about rambling!!

Emma nice to see y ou.

Kate good news about your clinic

just a quickie so Hello to everyone else, just a few personals as poor DS is a bit under the weather.

lol  mo x


----------



## amanda_hd

Hey ladies

Sorry i have not posted for ages had a really bad feeling about my cycle about a week ago - and just became very down, but managed to dust myself down and think about plan B.  So today's BFN was not too bad for me and DH.

Our plan B is to change clinics - we are ok with our current clinic but as we are going to have to do a fresh cycle next we want a clinic that can take our embies to blastocyst.  We cannot go to CARE in Manchester as we had a really bad experience there which made us go to our current clinic.  We have chosen NURTURE in Nottingham purely because my in laws are retired and live in Nottingham and since my DH's workload has trebled i will need a little help with my little cherub.  Has anyone heard any good reviews?

I have only had a quick glance at everyones new but have to say congrats to suzy on the BFP!!!  So good to hear that it can happen a second time.

Will be back here soon cycling again

Amanda x


----------



## Cuthbert

Big CONGRATULATIONS to Suzy - what fantastic news!

And congrats and welcome to Nic. Are your twins thanks to King's? I can recommend having twins made by King's!  We're just starting our next cycle at King's so I hope that we have the same result as you.

Sorry to hear your news, Amanda. I've heard positive things about Nurture from people posting on the CARE board.

Hi to everyone else!

Jules


----------



## scruffyted

Hi 

Amanda-Really sorry to hear it was a negative for you   sending you huge hugs- 

Kate-Glad you had a nice holiday. Great news that your clinic have said they will treat you still   When do you think you will start cycling? The spells are fun, I laughed when i read your post about your hubby    let us know if it works!  

Jules-Are you going to have 2 put back again? Wow could be 2 lots of twins!   

Nic-Welcome and many congratulations, how wonderful.  

Suzy-Bet you use a pee test again tomorrow before your blood test!!   So so happy for you.  

Girls-can I ask your view on something....my parents have gone on holiday today and they popped round to say bye this morning, I noticed that my mum had "replaced" my DS photo on her keyring to my sister's new baby!   Why couldn't she have both of them on there?? I was so hurt and upset I couldn't say anything especially as they were off on holiday, didn't want a huge row before they flew, if you know what I mean.   really has knocked me back after feeling a little happier after our news of trying again.    am I just being over sensitive?  

love to all
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Cuthbert

Scruffyted. I'd be just as hurt as you if the same thing happened so, no, I don't think that you're being oversensitive. I'm lucky that my Dad views all of his grandchildren completely equally - he's not really bothered about any of them . Try not to dwell on it, but I'd probably have a word when she gets back from holiday because I'm sure that she wouldn't want to upset you.

And, yes, we'll have two embies put back (if we get 2) and end up with my ideal family of 4 children (in my dreams - not feeling very positive about things at the mo). 

Take care, hun.

Love Jules


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Well, I'm an absoute basket case today. My HCG level was 50, and my doctor said he was pleased with that. But last night I had a spot of blood. And also when I was pg with ds, I had my test on day 15 and it was 133, and I was told then that they wanted it above 100, and today is day 14. Well its not going to go from 50 to over 100 in a day. So I'm thinking its not going to be a goer. And I am driving myself nuts analyzing everything


----------



## Nicola G

Hi Ladies

Suzy - hun you'll be fine, I don't know much about HCG levels as my clinic only go by pg tests, but sending you lots of best wishes that your pregnancy progresses well.  Your dr is happy with your bloods results hun so I wouldn't worry, I know that is easier said than done.

Cuthbert - yes we went with Kings again, love Kings so much!    Good luck with your next tx and hope you get another set of twinnies.  


Nic xxxxxxx


----------



## encore

suzy, can't imagine how you must feel.  no matter what anyone says, you will worry.  especially being a doc and all.  but your doc is happy, no??  will you have another blood test again in a few days?  it doesnt have to double in a day does it?  just every 48 hours

scruffy. i dunno about the picture thing.  my mum at one stage had so many pics of grandkids/stepgrandkids that it drove her insane.  every birthday or christmas she'd be given one in a frame as a present.  (she HATES dusting....must be genetic...), anyway, i suppose a keyring is a bit different...but i'm sure she treats them all the same when she sees them.  anyway you've got bigger things to think about!  onward and upward


----------



## NattKatt

Hi All  

Nic - glad to see you resurface!   Gosh, we haven't really chatted since we were on the same trimester boards!  I post regularly on August/Sept 2005, as do a few others who you would know!  Congratulations on your BFP!!  And twinnies too!  Hope it all goes smoothly!  How's the gorgeous Ella doing? Next tx for us will be at least a couple of months away I think...   Trying to get my body ship shape to give my frostie babes the best chance!

Suzy - I'm not sure if this is true, but doesn't hcg double every 24 hours? 100 is still good isn't it?  Try not to worry too much, it could be that maybe the embie was a late implanter, making the levels lower?  Sending you an aussie   Am thinking of you!

Jules - you just never know... dreams CAN come true!!  

Scruffy - I'm with you!  Why couldn't she put both piccies in there??! Sometimes my own Mum raves on about my brothers baby girl, and goes on and on and on... and I'm like HELLO!!  I have Maygan, why don't we talk about her?!

Amanda - sorry to hear about you bfn.  Hopefully a change of clinics will result in a bfp!  

mo - hope your ds is better now!

BIG   to all not mentioned!!  

And so my fitness kick continues........  

~Natt~


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Just popped on to see how Suzy's blood test went before DS and I go for a bike ride!!! 

Suzy-Hun, your head must be all over the place, I'm not sure when it is meant to double have look on the ARGC thread they have lots of discussions on it and also there is a lady on there (well a while back) who had a level of below 30 and she went on to have a healthy baby    Are you back tomorrow for another blood test? So so hope that it continues to implant-sending positive vibes and hugs your way -   

Jules-You will get your dream I just feel it    sorry you are not feeling positive, no more talk IF you get 2 embies, you will and they will implant   .

Thanks for your thoughts girls re my mum and the keyring, DH said not to let it get to me and think of more important things (what will I do when he goes away Sunday  ) Just wish she had both of her grandsons in the keyring!!

Natt-After seeing your post, it gave me the kick up the **** I needed and so i went to the gym this morning-bike ride with DS this afternoon-don't know how long it will last!   

love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## fragile

Hi all, just had a quick read & a quick post from me so sorry to all i miss 

Suzy so sorry that your having a worrying time but i thought levels doubled everyday so that means it should be up to 100 by tomorrow...doesnt it?    anyway with the time difference by the time you read this you will probably be on your way to another test so will know for sure.  keeping everything crossed for you hun     

Suzy, thansk for pm, honestly when DH is away no probs ill be here, dont forget i may be ranting for england once my sis starts showing!!!    i  think it is really hurtful to change the picture, after all DS is her grandchild too   i can understand her wanting it so say this is my new grandchild & show the picture off but why not have them both?  you were very good not saying anything, i couldnt have bitten my tounge.  but DH is right, you do have bigger things to think about and you know they love your DS and that is the important thing.    wow you are good  gym and bike ride!!!! im just settling down with some wine & some crisps.  DS had us up at 5am so wont be long till im in bed! 

hope everyone is ok

lol  mo x


----------



## spangle

Hi everyone,

Suzy- Sending you big hugs- hope everything will be ok  

Scruffy- Sorry about the picture  Can totally understand where you are coming from and why you feel so upset, I would feel exactly the same. To be honest I feel upset by time spent by my mum and dad with my sisters two children- I have to try really hard to see that it's because they look after her children but it still hurts like hell that on days my mum doesn't need to look after them she still does and never thinks of me or dd   But hey ho that's how it is and I can't change it )  A bike ride today is fab you star  

Nattkatt- Keep up the fitness kick, I have started jogging with a friend and feel really good about it  

Take care everyone,

love

Spangle


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Feeling a bit more human today 

Just wanted to say sorry it didn't work to Amanda - adn blasts are a good idea, I think - well I would do as ds was a blast, but as long as the clinic has experience in growing them to blast and that their culture medium is up to scratch

Scruffy - golly, I would have also been pretty upset at the photo incident. I's be angry and protective of my child as well, and really hurt by her actions. Do you feel you can let her know how you feel?. Honestly, peoples families 

Spangle - sounds to me like you are the star with your jogging. Oh how I wish I could jog this lard bottom of mine round the block even!!

I've just watched that little girl Bindy at her fathers funeral and oh did she make me cry. Dh had an endoscopy this afternoon, so it was a refreshing change that he was the one having the anaesthetic. 
I'm having a blood test again on Friday and I am terrified,. Its in the hands of the gods anyway.

Love,

Suzy


----------



## encore

good luck suzy.

did bindi speak at the funeral?  i read somewhere that she might.  so sad.


----------



## scruffyted

Suzy-thinking of you lots, so hope it is good news Friday   

sorry short and sweet very down as come on today-stupid idiot why do I think a natural miracle is going to happen!!!  

love
Scruffy xx


----------



## mojojo

Hello again,

After just joining this board I haven't been able to post as have had a few traumatic and busy days.

Suzy- congrts on the BFP and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you on Fri. Good luck x

Scruffy - I would be upset too at the photo, maybe you can mention it next time you see her or even give her a photo of both of her grandsons and say thought you could put these in your key ring??

Hello to everyone else, I haven't 'met' many of you yet but looking forward to getting to know you.

Well, EC was suppose to be Mon but was delayed. Over weekend DS was quite ill, took him to the DR on Monday and he was rushed to hospital as his heart had 'flipped' out again. This had happened once before and I am kicking myself that I didn't pick up on it Sunday. He was in the high dependancy cardio unit but luckily Drs sorted it out with drugs. We had to stay in overnight - where I did my booster inj ready for wed EC, just as the nurse walked in who must have wondered what I was doing with injections in my hand! DS is OK now but has to have some more tests and will be on meds twice a day for years now so I am a bit shocked by that at the moment.

EC went well yesterday, got 8 eggs and was told today that 7 have fertilised so hoping they all carry on growing well. ET is set for tomorrow, I so hope it works.

Good luck to everyone else,

Jo x


----------



## fragile

JO  OMG!!! so sorry to hear about DS, what a worrying time for you, glad he is ok (ish) now and hope he copes alright with all his meds - poor thing.  congrats on your 7 embies!!!! be thinking of you having your ET tomorrow, good luck hun   

Suzy - good luck for your blood test results, got everything crossed for you.   

Scruffy - sorry your feeling down hun, your not the only one who hopes for a miracle.  after my BFN and after my AF dh (bless him) went out & bought me another HPT to do as i couldnt believe it hadnt worked.  think thats more idiotic than you hoping.  hugs to you 

hello to all, just a quickie from me again so sorry to miss some of you out

lol  mo x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Jo -what a traumatic few days you've had!!!! Hope your ds is feeling better soon, it must be very worrying for you and in the middle of all that you managed to remember to take your booster injection, well done on the 7 embies and good luck for your ET   

Scruffy-you are def not stupid hoping for that natural miracle, I do the same every month and thats even though we haven't really had the time or the energy for BMS recently!!!!!! I must be praying for an immaculate conception!!!!!! 

Suzy-good luck for tom  

I'm feeling pretty brassed off at the moment, I am still BF my ds and it is really making me feel run down and low, as he is now 15mths old and it is taking its toll on my body and relationship with dh. I have loved feeding him myself and feel proud of it, but I would like to stop now. But he seems to have a problem with cows milk (I am allergic to it) when he was born they advised me to not give him any formula or products with milk in. When he was 1 we tried him with cows milk in his cereal etc but he started reacting to it so after a couple of weeks we stopped. The HV said they would refer him to a dietitian to get it sorted, that was about month ago but as yet I've heard nothing, so I feel like I am in limbo!!! I am thinking about just trying him with milk again, to see what happens, but I am worried about how he may react.
Anyway, sorry about that ramble I know its not really the subject of this thread, but I feel that until I get this sorted out and I cant focus my mind on txt etc!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## suzy

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to thank you all for your good wishes, and   

They must have worked because my level was 205 today - so delighted and petrified, all in one. 

How I am going to manage the next few weeks, I dont' know.

Love,

Suzy


----------



## emma73

Wonderful news - congratulations Suzy, I am so happy for you. Pleasse dont desert us - I'll be  here all on my own! 

Here's wishing you a long and uneventful 8 or so months.

Emma xxxxxxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi Suzy

Great news about your HCG levels, congratulations   

LOL
Kate


----------



## encore

suzy, brilliant news - do you have more blood tests? or just a scan in a couple of weeks?

Kate, can you do soya milk or rice milk or something?


----------



## CJ

Welldone suzy on those levels, when's your scan?

Hope everyone is well, were on hols on Monday can't wait and then the boys will be two on the 1st of Oct, where has the time gone.

love CJ x


----------



## Julz

Ladies,

I hope you don't mind be joining in.  I already have 17 month old daughter from 2nd ICSI cycle and have just started down-regging 4 days ago in the hope of winning this ICSI lottery again.

I was posting on another website but to be honest it just didn't feel right posting among other people who were trying just to get pregnant for one child and here I am trying for another.  Not sure if I am just being paranoid but I felt like I got ignored a bit......does that sound silly

Suzy - congrats with your BFP you must be over the moon.

Really hope some of us can be cycle buddies.

Julie


----------



## encore

hi julie.  welcome. x


----------



## Nicola G

Suzy - fab news about your HCG levels.  

Nic xxxxx


----------



## scruffyted

Suzy-WONDERFUL news, that's good healthy levels. When's your scan date?    
Told you that you wouldn't be needing to join our belly buddies!!     so pleased for you.

love
Scruffy xx

Be back to do personals when DH goes abroad to work Sunday (  ) as trying to spend as much time as poss with him. 

xx to you all.


----------



## mojojo

Hi everyone,
Thank you for all the good wishes.

Suzy - such good news, I'm so pleased for you x

Hi Julie - I have recently joined the board too. I know exactly what you mean about posting on other sites/threads. I too have a 17mnth and am on 2ww now after just having ICSI again. Good luck with your cycle.

Hi Kate, prob a good idea to chase up that appt as I always seem to get 'lost in the system'! One of DS friends was allergic to dairy and was BF for a long time but she was told that some grow out of it after a year. He now has some dairy but before then she often gave him rice milk which he was fine with, what about soya or goats milk - prob best to check with HV/GP though as I don't really know about the nutritional side of it and no two babes are the same so don't know how your DS would react. She did also try a formula which was on perscription from the GP which is specially made for babies who can not tolerate dairy but apparently it is absolutely disgusting - sorry that prob isn't very helpful!!!!

Hi to tracey, scruffy,Nicola, encore, CJ, emma, mo and everyone else if I have accidently missed you x

Well ET actually went really well yesterday and they transferred a 4 cell and a 2 cell. I am really pleased with that and trying to focus on the positive but feeling a bit down and disappointed as even though 7 fertilised the rest didn't divide uniformly so they said there was no point in freezing any of them. Apart from the obvious hope, part of the reason for doing a fresh was to get some frosties to add to our current 3 frosties to give a decent chance of getting two defrosted OK if we have to do another FET. Feel like I have lost my 'insurance policy'. Now I'm also worrying that the egg or sperm quality is no good. I'm hoping though it will be academic and that these two embies will hang in there so it won't be an issue. I saw a rainbow yesterday afternoon so I am hoping that is a good sign.
In quite a lot of pain at the moment, hurts when I move and when I'm still! Think I have lots of fluid in my tummy so I am spending most of my time in bed. DS has had to go to MIL for the morning.

I'm tyring to be positive but then if it doesn't work am I just setting myself up for a bigger fall?

DS is doing well now, I think he has probably forgotten all about it and it is me who is still in shock!!

Good luck to everyone and have a good weekend,

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynne1

Hello everyone,

Well had to take a couple of weeks to deal with my bfn but feeling better now.  We have decided to go straight into a new cycle so things will be happening at the beginning of Nov.  I am on bcp now and will have a few weeks on them before downregging again.  Hopefully my body will be able to cope!

I need to catch up with all the news, but a big congrats to Suzy, fantastic news.

Good luck to Mojo on the 2ww.

Lynne


----------



## fragile

Suzy  huge congratulations to you hun, that is such great news!!

Jo good luck on your 2ww.  i know how disappointing it is to not get any frosties. on my first cycle i had only 6 eggs, 4 fertilised but when we went for ET they said only the 2 being put back had survived - DS is now nearly 3 so hang on in there & keep positive!

Lynne, nice to see you back.

Julie big welcome to you & wishing you lots of luck with your cycle

Scruffy really feel for you with DH going away, hope it flys for you.

hello to everyone, i just havent had time to do personals lately -SORRY!! but i hope everyone is ok

lol  mo x


----------



## mojojo

Hi,

DH has taken DS to soft play today so taking the opportunity to log on, still having to rest and TV is sooo boring at the moment.

Hi Mo - thanks for your thoughts, trying to stay positive and that these embies (aka choc & chip) hang in there. You know what its like though, I spend most of my time worrying!!

Lynn, good luck with your next cycle, I'll keep everything crossed for you.

I've never been sure what the 'bubbles' are but I've blown you girls some anyway!

Hope everyone is well.

Take care,

Joxxx


----------



## shiabni12

Morning everyone

well its awful weather here today hope the sun is shining somewhere 

Jo-sorry you didn't get any frosties from this cycle but sending you lots of positive vibes for choc and chip   Yeh I think I will take ds back to hv on wed to chase up that appt, I've been giving him cows milk to drink this week and although he has only taken small amounts he has been having diarrhoea and tummy pain, so we need to def find out if it is an intolerance or if it is just because his body is not used to it. I use rice milk in his food, but my hv told me not to give him soya milk, not sure why, but they all have different opinions don't they.

CJ-hope you have a lovely holiday

Julie-welcome to the thread and good luck with your ICSI 

Lynne-nice to see you back again 

Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## mojojo

Sorry, its me again.

Have just been reading 2ww diaries and it seems that others embies were bigger than mine. My clinic don't do blasts and transfer on dy 2 after EC -my EC was wed am and ET Fri am. My embies were a two cell and a 4 cell but I've been reading about 8 cells etc. 

Are 2 & 4 cells not that great? Not feeling very positive now. Any advice would be appreciated.

Hi Kate, hope you get appt for DS soon. Its not raining here yet, looks like the sun might even come out. Hope your weather gets a bit better!

Thanks,

Jo x


----------



## Cuthbert

Hi Girls!

Jo, My clinic don't do blasts either and also transfer on day 2. Daniel and Charlotte were both 4 cell embies on day 2, so your embies sound fine to me. We didn't get any frosties last time around and I'm not particularly hopeful that we will this time either.

Suzy, mega congrats to you! It all sounds to be going really well. How long do you have to wait until your first scan?

Kate, I hope that you get to sort out DS's milk problem soon - it must be such a worry.

Welcome to Julie. It looks as if a few of us will be cycle buddies - I started downregging on 20th.

Good to hear from you, Lynne. Hopefully that next cycle will be the one that gets you that BFP.

Scruffyted,   over AF arriving. I hope that you've been able to have a lovely weekend with DH; don't forget that we're all here to keep you company while he's away. You're doing well with going to the gym, please can you pass some motivation my way.

CJ, have a lovely holiday. I can't believe that your two gorgeous boys are almost 2 - I hope that they have a fantastic birthday!

Spangle, I hope that things are going OK. I'll try to reply to your PM this evening (been busy with parents' meetings and joining the PTA).

I'm finding that downregging is nowhere near as straightforward as last time around and I'm a bit of a mess - hope the other shoppers in Tesco weren't too bemused by the lady sobbing her heart out by in the fruit and veg aisle this morning! Last time I got none of the dreaded side effects and this time I seem to have got all of them. Oh well, only 10 days till my first scan.

Hi to everyone I've missed.

Jules


----------



## jojomama

Hello ladies, haven't been around for ages as I needed a break (getting a bit obsessed) but have been dipping in & out of the boards & had to post to say what fantastic news for Suzy!!!    really very very chuffed in the extreme for you my dear.  Well there are so many new people & so much time since I last posted that it's impossible for me to do personals, but I have been thinking of you all & wish you all lots of love & luck.  I decided that I wanted to give my body a break & chance to get back to normal after my BFN in July before we started FET so it's been great to get on with life without thinking, no lets get this right, obsessing about having another baby.  I'm cycle monitoring at the moment to make sure it's ok for us to do a natural FET, had a scan last Friday, got another on Tues & start checking for surge from tomorrow.  If lady luck's on our side we should be having FET at end Oct.

X


----------



## Hun

Just poppiung in from a wet Monday morning in the office   to say a very big Congrats to Suzy. YOU ARE PREGNANT!!! I am over the moon for you!

Hun xx


----------



## fragile

Jojo - nice to see you.  good for you, sounds like the time out from obsessing (we all know what you mean) has done you the world of good.  hope all is well with your scan & your cycles are ok for you to go ahead with your FET.

Mojo - stop reading about cells!! my DS was one of only 2 embies & was  4 cell.  my last couple of cycles i have had a range of between a 5 cell that looked fantastic according to embryologist, & 6 cell and even an 8 cell but they didnt give me successful pregnancies so try not to obsess about that.  a 4 cell is perfectly respectable and gave me darling DS my clinic dont do blast transfers either just 2 day but ive ceased to worry about that as if i did have to wait until blast then i would spend those extra days stressing about them perishing in the lab!  oh  there as so many things to worry about! take it easy hun.

hope everyone is ok

lol  mo x


----------



## mojojo

Hi everyone,

Jules and mo, thanks for the advice. After looking through the embryologist archive on FF got myself so worked up that in the end I decided to e-mail the clinic so hopefully they will contact me today.

Jules - sorry the DR is hard this time. Won't be long until it settles down. 

Hi and good luck to everyone,

Jo x


----------



## Julz

Jo - keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Is the 2WW as hard when you already have a child.  I keep thinking if I get to that stage I won't be thiking about it as much as I already have a child.  How are you feeling?  Also I think anyone who gets to ET stage has the same chance as anyone else regardless of what stage their embies are at.  Don't be put off by what you read.

Lynne - Sorry to hear about BFN but good for you going straight into it again.  You sound really positive, good luck.

Kate - not sure if you've tried this (probably have) but try giving DS half milk/half formula.  I tried this with DD for about a week or 2 before totally changing to cows milk.  I'm sure it will just take time for him to get used to it.  My sisters DS had a bit of bother to begin with when changing but it cleared up within a few weeks.

As for myself I'm really happy today.  My clinic are using the same protocol as the last time, downreg for 1 week then start stimms.....which means I started stimms today.....hooray!!!!  Only bummer is I have to mix 4 flippin vials together.  I forgot how much of a pain it is, I managed to crack open the water vial thingy and cut by hand then after carefully getting all 4 vials mixed and into the syringe I changed needles and couldn't get the flipping lid off the needle.  After much fiddling around it eventually came off.......I've just remembered I had this prob this last time so will need to loosen the lid in future.  Anyway back on Friday for a scan, praying for some embies.

Julie


----------



## Dixie

Just popping in to say Congratulations to Encore   and Suzy  !!!
Hope everyone else is doing well!!  Sending you all loads of baby dust  and hoping for many more BFPs   to come!!
Love to all, Dixie


----------



## Betty M

Also popping in to say congratulations to Encore and Suzy!  I do read about you all regularly and it is great to see some good news.

Love
Bettyx


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to thank you all for your good wishes. It is so great to have people to really confide in and talk to - if it wasn't for you all, I'd have driven myself mental by now. 

Things have been going along OK, but I have had a bit of kind of watery yellow/brown discharge - probably nothing, but still worried.
Scan's on 17th October so fingers crossed I'll get that far.

Love,

Suzy

Sorry no personals - will do later when have time


----------



## mojojo

Hiya,

Suzy, gald to hear things are going well. I know all we do is worry but hopfully you can relax and enjoy too. Big congratulations x

Julz - I think 2ww may be a little easier the 2nd time around as DS/DDs keep going as normal so you don't have as much time to obsess and stress about it all. Its still horrible waiting though and as I have had help with DS as I am still aching I've had time to stress & search the internet for any scarp of info! Hope your scan goes well on Fri. Is this quite a quick proto then as mine just sems to take ages! We booked on the cycle from day 1 AF back in July and ET was only last week, feels like forever! Lots of good luck to you x

I feel better today so will be back to looking after DS on my own tomorrow. I'm quite looking forward to it as I have not had as much time with him as I normally do so I have really missed him.

Hope everyone else is well,
Jo xxx


----------



## Succotash

Suzy, many, many congratulations.    What wonderful news.  Everything's crossed for you.

Love Succotash


----------



## Julz

Hi Jo,

When do you test?  You are very lucky to have help with DS at this time.  We live in Germany as DH is in the forces so no family here to help us out unfortunately.  Luckily DD attends creche for 2 mornings a week for 3 hours so will hopefully get some time to recover.

I suppose I am on quite a short protocol.  I started the contraceptive pill for 3 weeks on the 1st day of AF end of August, then on the last pill in the packet I started downreg with nasal spray (last Tuesday) and started stimms yesterday.  

This is the same protocol that DD was born though, only exception was I downregged with injections which now the drug isn't available on the market.

I prefer this protocol to the longer one which I had at a different clinic on my 1st cycle, I was exhausted by the time EC came around and couldn't move for about 3 days after it.  

Just keeping my fingers crossed I get to EC stage.

Take care,
Julie


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

I have had real trouble logging on the last few night!! Not what I need when DH not here!  

Suzy-Hope you are resting as much as poss, hope the time passes quickly for your scan.  

Jules-YEH you are on your way, sorry d/regging is having an affect on you this time, it always effects me but then again I cry all the time even without the drugs!   I was walking round Asda the other week and the tears were just rolling down my cheeks, everyone was looking at me but I thought you haven't a clue! 
You can always say it's the onions next time    You don't need motivation to go to the gym you aren't going to need it!!!   

Spangle-Hi hun, have you started D/regging yet?    You are a star for running, I hate running!!! I did go down the gym again yesterday morning and it makes me feel so much better. 

Hun-How you doing, how you getting on at Weight watchers?? I'm trying very hard to loose this weight and without DH it is easier as I don't have to cook for him, so have just been eating salads, my down fall is drinking red wine though! But hey it helps me sleep.  

Tracey72-Hope you are ok sweetheart- 

CJ-Hope you are enjoying yourself-weeeeee down the slides I go-splash!   

Lynne-Hi glad you have come back and decided to cycle again, November will be here before you know it.  

Jo-Hi and welcome, sorry to hear of your loss, I read the "loss" thread but don't post there   I'm sorry you didn't get any frosties but you aren't going to need them as this cycle will work!    Hope the 2ww is going quite quickly for you, when do you test?  

Kate-Sorry really don't know what to suggest re milk, well done you for b/feeding for so long, I managed 8 months-oh how I crave to do that all over again.  

Mo-How you doing hun?  

Jojomama-Hi, sounds like the break did you good, what's the secret as I think about it all every second of every day.   October will be here very soon. Are you having Med or natural FET?

Julz-Hi and welcome. How is the stimming going. I remember on my first few attempts cutting myself on those blinking vials!!   Good luck for your follie scan on Friday.  

Hi to Dixie and Betty-lovely to see your posts-not long now Betty!! Please let us know  

Succotash-hope you are ok-are you going to cycle again?  

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone, if i have I am very sorry i just can't scroll back   Hello if i have x 

Emma-  how could I forget, sorry sweetheart, how are you? Looks like it will be me and you talking to ourselves on here next year.  

Encore-I'm c**p tonight, sorry   how are you? Have you a moving date back to Oz yet? 

Well DH flew out sunday afternoon, and that evening it felt very odd, I guess because it was Sunday   I didn't sleep at all and DS woke up calling out for him   Anyway, we are doing ok, he phones every evening for a quick chat to us both-I miss him so much, the evenings are the hardest as I'm used to him being at work all day-but I know it is all for a wonderful reason-please God let our FET work when we do have it.     

I went for my first Counselling session on Monday, it was very very good. I couldn't believe how exhausted I was afterwards though.BUT i did sleep well for the first time since my miscarriage!! I won't go on about it, but i am so pleased I am going-so hope it helps. She did say that what i am feeling and acting is totally normal for someone who has gone through what I have, and that i am grieving and as it is only 4 months since my miscarriage it will take time. 

Anyway-I have a pile of Ironing and a bottle of red   waiting for me so I will go now.

love to you all
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi

scruffyted-so glad to hear that the counselling session went well, I know what you mean about being tired afterwards, I used to feel like that after mine! I think I used to save up a weeks worth of "emotional stuff" and then unburden myself to her, every week and that can be exhausting, but as long as it helps that the important thing. How long is your dh away for?

Jo-how are things going on your 2ww, when do you test?

Julie-good luck for your scan tom

Jojo-welcome back hope you will be able to start your FET soon

Suzy-how are you feeling?

Well saw my hv on tues and discussed ds problem with milk, she says that the symptoms I describe are classic milk intolerance, so to keep him dairy free. I told her that I really want to stop bf and she said to give him soya milk and wean him off, thats fine but she's been telling me for the last 6mths not to give him soya milk and now all of a sudden she has changed her tune!!!!!!!!!!! Anyway I've tried him with soya milk and he took 2 sips and has refused to touch it since, I cant blame him as I dont like it, but I shall keep trying and hopefully he will get used to it.

Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate

Just have to ask has anyone been watching LOST, and if so what did you think of the last 2 episodes on tues night?


----------



## fragile

Hi all,

just a quickie, ive been off for only a few days & there seems loads to catch up on!

Scruffyted, hope you are ok with DH away.  so glad your counselling session went so well, i bet you feel so much better for having a good nights sleep after it all as well.  you are good doing so many personals!  

Julie, i am sooooo envious of your short proto.  i always Dreg for around 3 weeks dont know why they have never even suggested short proto but i guess they know what they are doing.  just drags on for ever.

Kate have you tried talking to doc instead of HV?  i hated my HV she was a cow & never gave me any good advice.  OMG  at last another lost fan.  those last two episodes left me mad - oh when will they put us out of our misery?  someone told me its a 7 year long series so have to wait ages for all the answers.  cant believe they had "henry gale" & he was the leader !!!!!!!!!!!

Emma - how are you hun?  i think i may have missed a post or something and i cant remember the final descision.  are you gong ahead with tx again or decided no more? sorry hun ive tried to read back but im a bit lost.

Jo  did the clinic email you back?  have to say i drove myself demented reading 2ww diaries etc on my last fresh cycle then on my FET i avoided it, a lot less stressful!! hope all is ok

im missing loads of people i know-sorry- but i can hear the sofa calling me, been a tough day in work

lol  mo x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Mo and Kate-Hooray some Lost Fans!!!! I stayed up to watch it and now more confused then ever, Mo like you say when will they put us out of our misery!!! 7 years   OMG!!! At the end that was the girlfriend wasn't it, you don't think her evil dad set it all up to "get rid of " him(sorry forgot his name, the one who was in the army prison?)

Kate-DH is away for 3 weeks   I agree with Mo, my HV was useless, always gave me different advice each time I saw her!  My friends DD is milk intolerant but that was dignosed by a specialist! See what your GP has to say.

Sorry to moan on here but I am so upset and stressed and as DH is away and my parents are on holiday (not that they are much good   ) I'm afraid i need your advice. I went to the hairdressers today, I have been going to her for years so she knows me and my hair very well (doesn't know about IVF etc) she said to me "have you been under any stress lately"!!! I said why-she said" well your hair is breaking off and falling out   Now I have noticed my hair especially my fringe has become thinner but I thought it was just in need of a cut and colour! Any way she then said take Zinc as sometimes it is a sign of a difencey! (sp?) So i said I take Zinc in a pre Natal vitamin as I am trying for another baby (had to tell her that bit) so she said well could be a hormonal thing then! Oh girls i am in a state, I know that it probably is down to stress but what if she is right what if it is hormones and that is why i miscarried    I'm worried now that i have something wrong-and oh my hair, you know how it is girls with our hair!  
sorry if you think I'm being silly but so upset and no-one to talk it over with.

love
Scruffy xx


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Scruffy - sorry to hear you have been so stressed about your hair. Your hair starts to fall out 3 months after a major stress or a pregnancy, and continues to fall out for a few months and then grows back again. Its not a hormonal problem or a zinc deficiency, its normal, and will have no bearing on ttc. It is rarely enough for someone to notice (apart from you or the hairdresser). There's nothing you can do about it, it just stops after a while and things get back to normal. Glad your counselling session went well and hope you are OK till dh gets back

Julz - good luck with your cycle. I have always had the long protocol, so I've no idea what the short one even is. But I agree, by the end of the long one, you really feel like you have been put through the ringer. The 2ww is different with a child. On the one hand, you want to rest and can't cos you are looking after a toddler, but on the other hand, it really does keep your mind off it - and don't forget, if you have one the success rates are higher than if you didn't, so all that running around can't be bad.

Mojo - how are you going hun on your 2ww. Don't worry about your embies. I am sure that how they appear under the microscope has little bearing on their potential to form a baby. Also my doctor told me that how many fertilize has nothing to do with egg quality.

Lynne - sorry about your bfn and good luck for your cycle in November. I think that having one soon helps you get over the bfn (did me anyway)

Kate - sorry to hear of the problems you've been having feeding your little one.

Spangle - how are you? Where are you at with your cycle?

Hun - Love weightwatchers. Hope its working for you. I think its a fab idea as IVF makes you put weight on - all the hormones, inactivity, rest and choccy. Does it to me anyway.

Cuthbert - sorry to hear you are doing it rough. Its horrible being emotional in public isn't it. Especially when you can't stop it. Hope it settles on stims.

Succotash, Tracey, Betty and  Dixie - hi and good to hear from you.

Hi to everyone else. CJ, spangle, nattkatt, Emma, fragile, Encore and anyone else who's slipped through.

I'm OK, just in suspended animation, trying to will time to go more quickly. 

Bye for now,

Suzy


----------



## Julz

Good Afternoon Girls,

On the subject of LOST, my DH bought the box set of series 2 in July (this is true he bought it at the market in Afghanistan which came to the camp every week)....don't let the TV and newspapers let you think it's all bullets and stuff out there, some of the Afghans are actually nice people.  Anyway I was sooooooo disappointed with the last episode, what a rubbish ending eh.  Can't wait for Series 3 though.

Jo - when are you testing?

Suzy - hope you are OK and your discharge hasn't come to anything, fingers crossed for you on 17th Oct.

Scruffyted - glad to your your counselling sessions are helping.  I've never suffered a miscarriage myself but it was my worst fear while pregnant with DD, I can only imagine what pain you must have went through.  Hope you enjoyed your bottle of red wine!!  Don't worry about your hair or your hormones.  I do not think your hormones had anything to do with your miscarriage, it's really sad that these things happen but it's just one of those unexplained things.  Take it easy, stress won't be doing your hair any good either.  I hear beer is good for the hair!!

Kate - my HV is completely useless too, sometimes I think she's tuned to the moon with some of the stuff she comes out with!!!  I must admit soya milk doesn't appeal to me either.  Have you tried some of the formula soya milk, it might taste a little better?  I think SMA and Aptimil do a soya version.

Had my scan this morning, got 4 follies on the left and 9 on the right.  Really pleased as although I got BFP on last cycle I only had 4 follies in total and 1 egg!!!!  I need to continue with stimms for another 5 days and go back for a scan on Wed.  Dr said EC may be next Friday or the following Monday.  Praying my embies grow!!!

Have a ncie weekend everyone.

Julie


----------



## mojojo

Oh, I just lost my post!!! Never mind, will start again. I had typed that I hope this post makes sense as I feel really tired and can hardly keep my eys open, maybe it was something to do with that!

Julz, congrtas on the follies, sounds good. Not long until you are on the 2ww now. Think I'll ask about the short prot next time as it sounds quite impressive. 

Suzy, thanks for the advice. I know you are right but I still worry, worry worry!

Scruffy - I'm sure your hair will be back to normal soon and it had nothing to do with mc. Glad the counx is going well.

Mo - no the clinc didn't get back to me. I'm a bit annoyed, I know they are busy but with all the money I've paid them I would at least expect them to answer a query. Kinda think the moment has passed now but I think I will raise this with them next time I see them. Hope the sofa was comfy and you have a better day at work today.

Kate - I know what you mean about HV! How's is it going with the soya, is he still not keen or is it growing on him?

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I have accidently missed you.

Well, my test day is next friday. I had been day dreaming a bit about what it would be like to be preg again, particularly as lots of my friends are preg again. Even dreamt last night that it had worked but when I woke up today had a very strong feeling that it definitely hadn't worked so I feel a bit down now. Feel like I am being taunted in that pregnancy is so close yet so far. Last time I became really bloated a week into 2ww so am desperately looking for any signs of bloatedness but there are none. I hate feeling so negative but I just feel like its over already. Arrghh!

DS was a real sweetie this am, trying to help me hang the washing up. He is also going through a phase of screaming, not because he is upset, just because he can, so it is quite noisey here at the moment!

Hope you all have a good weekend and good luck to you all,

Jo xxx


----------



## CJ

Hi all just a quickie, hope your all well   
We had a great hols, got back yesterday (only live 30 mins away ) went swimming every day and to soft play, play grounds etc, drank lots of wine  and ate loads, when in sauna and jacuzzi.
Boys were great in the restaurants, (they are so child friendly which helps) Only small downside was I didn't book to do anything until we got there and of course all the under 3 stuff was totally booked out but there was still lots to do. 
We got the boys some wrist bands to stop the running off (which they do all the time) and they were amazing they loved having them on and held the arms out, I'm so pleased as it can get very stressful when we go to the zoo and they split up on me   but now I have my secret weapons.

Can't believe my two little lads are going to be 2 tomorrow, I'm so happy but a little sad too, where has the yr gone, I love seeing them grow up and the new things they learn every day but feel like it's going so fast and I don't want to miss anything (the amount of photo's I have  )

Well better go their Nanny and Grandad are coming to stay over this weekend for  their birthday and our trip to Longleat tomorrow need to get things tidy and do the loads of washing before they arrive. PC is in there room so won't get on here again till Sunday night but hope you all have a good weekend.

Scruffy sorry your feeling stressed out, I don't know about the hair thing apart from my hair comes out in hand falls but it's something thats been happening since I had the boys, I don't look after my hair very well I have to say but I've just got used to it. Maybe you could look it up on the internet and see if there is any thing on there 
I think the hormone from the m/c and the stress and sadness you have been going through will a lot to do with that Hun.
sending you big hugs and thinking of you, wish i could pop round for coffee and chat as it sounds like you need someone to talk to   

Love CJ x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Just a quick one as DS and I are going to my best friends in a mo to stay the night, DS and her 2 children are setting up camp in the lounge while her and I down loads of wine!! Sounds a great night. Be nice as change of scenery and company for me while DH is away. Be back tomorrow night to do personals.

Just wanted to wish CJ's lovely boys a very happy 2nd birthday for tomorrow.

HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY -you special boys   

     hope you all have a wonderful day. 
lots of love "Auntie Scruff" xxxx

Glad you had a wonderful holiday-like the sound of the wine and food   

Thanks girls for your thoughts on my hair-Suzy what you said makes sense as I noticed it was thinning about 3-4 weeks ago which was 3 months since my miscarriage    So yes I think it is stress after what you said, not hormones (thank goodness) so thank you so much for telling me that-forgot you are a doctor. Made me feel much better   -Really hope it grows back though!

love to all

Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi

Mo/scruffy/Julie-cant believe we may have to wait 7yrs until we find out all the answers to Lost!!!!!! I think Season 3 has already started in US and my friend told me that because they lost the magnetic field by not touching the button, Rose dies of her Cancer and John ends up back in his wheelchair!!!! Also she heard that it turns out Jack and Kate are half brother and sister!!!!!!! I don't know if any of that is true, but it makes my brain hurt just thinking about Lost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scruffy-I had problems with my hair after each of my m/c and my hairdresser said the same as Suzy, it is the stress. With me it has always settled down after a few months and returned back to normal. Hope you have a nice time tonight at your friends enjoy the wine  

Julie-good news about your scan

Jo-the 2ww is just a rollercoaster of emotions isn't it? Its the part I dread most about having txt again. Only 6 more sleeps until test day sending you some more positive vibes  

CJ-glad to hear your had a good holiday, hope you have a great weekend and happy birthday to the boys for tom   

Well ds seems to be taking to the soya milk now, he is not drinking lots of it yet, but is not spitting it out so that is progress, fingers crossed I can start weaning him off the bf in the next couple of weeks

hope you all have a great weekend

LOL
Kate


----------



## fragile

AAARG!  Kate i wish you had printed a warning do not read if you dont want to know     cant wait to tell DH-he! he!


Scruffy   i hope your having a brilliant night, sounds like a lot of fun, just hope the little ones dont keep each other awake half the night with the excitement!

suzy wow i didnt realise you were a doctor!  hope all is well with you

Jo rude of the clinic not to get back to you, like you say your paying them all this money.  hope your taking it easy

Julie congrats on all your follies, hope all looks good on your scan on Wed

CJ hope you have a lovely birthday weekend with your two boys


just another quickie really, just had workmen in the house all day so have spent ages clearing up & knackered now.  at hospital on Wed to sign the paperwork & order the drugs. start dregging a week on monday, seems to have come round quite quickly and was getting quite excited but then i remembered ive got nearly 3 weeks of dregging to get through which is going to pass sooooo slowly!

lol  mo x


----------



## shiabni12

Sorry mo, I thought about that after I had posted it  I 'm just so impatient to find out what is happening!!!!!!! Very sad isnt it 

Good luck at the hospital on wed and with the start of dr

LOL
Kate


----------



## CJ

Hi all had a fab day despite the rain, got soaked when we first got there but it cheered up later and it was lovely, went on the Safari bus and all the people on there sang happy birthday to the boys,thats the great thing about having twins everyone wants to know this and that, and the bus driver asked how old they were, so I proudly said "2 today" and they were wearing their little tiger macs so when we went through the tiger encloser he told everyone on the bus they had 2 little tiger cubs at Longeat today and everyone was looking out the window to see them   and then he said they were on the bus, it was very sweet (the bus driver had triplets he told us)

Boys stayed up till 9pm  latest ever I think, we went out to dinner with nanny and Grandad and Charlie blew out is own candles without any help, and Finley threw his birthday cake all over the restarant  

Well 2 more parties to go and then we can have a rest  

Hi Mo, good luck with the TX, hope this last week goes quickly, i had to d/r for 3 wks too and it's a bl**dy nightmare, I'm horrid on the drugs, I think coz I'm egg sharing I may have to be on them longer next time , poor DH 

Hi Kate thanks for the boys birthday wishes, we had a lovely day and the hols was great too, how things going with your TX are you any futher forward, when do you think you might start? I'm going in to Dr's tomorrow (hopefully) for day 2 blood test for my FSH and then I can call clinic again.

Hi "Auntie Scruff"   (sweet) thanks for your birthday wishes to the boys, it's lovely to come on here and see them.
Hope you had a lovely time at your friends, sounds like a great plan (adult sleep overs..cool idea) I hope things settle down with your hair it's a horrid thing to happen after everything, and it's not easy if it's stress thats the cause and you can't just turn a switch. My Pompholyx came back on the last day of our hols, and I was lovely a relaxed so that makes no sense my mum thinks it's something I'm allergic to.

Right better go have a party at softplay in 10 mins and the boys aren't dressed....oh well 

A big hello to everyone I've missed will tried and catch up on everyones posts later.

love CJ x


----------



## mojojo

HELP!!!!!

Sorry, this first bit is a me post. My head is all over the place. Have been feeling really down as feeling this hasn't worked, basically spoiling my days (which isn't normally like me). Today I have really bad AF pains convinced AF will turn up any moment and is making me go mad and no other signs. Was naughty today and bought preg tests thinking I'll do an early test Wed (test day Fri) then talked myself into doing it tomorrow instead, then completely crumbled and just did one now as I just wanted to know as I couldn't stand myself moping any longer and can start to accept it then get on with my week off . Have just had a faint positive. Tears ran from my eyes when I saw it just from the thought it might have worked but now I've put myself in the situation where this could have been from my last HG thingy injection, which if it is, I've set myself up for a massive fall if it does turn out neg, which is what my instincts have been telling me. Why on why do I put myself in such situations? I'm not going to tell DH anything yet as it could be a false alarm so no need to raise his hopes for nothing and he will probably tell me off for giving in and testing and I still have horrible AF pains, not ones I would associated with implantation. I guess I will have to do what we all have to do and wait, wait, wait. Really don't know what to think now. Apologies for my whinge.

Hi CJ, glad you had a nice day out. Was it Longleate you went too? I really like it there. If it stops raining we need to go back this week to use up our ticket on the maze etc.

Hi Mo - good luck with the Down reg. Won't be long now. As for me taking it easy .... see above, I'm driving myself mad!

Kate - thanks for the sticky vibes. Glad that DS is starting to get a bit more use to the soya milk.

Julz, how is it going. Do you have a date for EC?

Hi Scruffy, how was the 'camping'?

Hi Suzy, hows it going?

Hi to everyone else.

Jo xxx


----------



## Julz

Hi Jo,

Naughty naughty, testing early!!!!!

I feel really excited for you.  How long ago was the HG injection?  To be honest Jo I think a faint positive is as good as a positive.  I know you don't want to get your hopes up but it sounds pretty good from where I'm standing.  What do you think girls??

I'm back at the clinic on Wednesday so am hoping they say Friday for EC if not I reckon it will be Monday.......really really want it to be Friday though.  Stimms are going really well, no side effects really just a bit tired.  Praying my follies are growing well.

Keep us updated with any news......no more testing until Friday Jo!!!

Take care,
Julie


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Jo-Naughty you!!!  Step away from those pee-sticks, other wise I'll send   round! I can understand why you did though. I really don't know when the HcG is out of your system, I so so hope that it isn't the HcG and you are pregnant.     Keeping everything crossed for you. I know it's hard but try and stay away from the "devil" sticks. Re AF pains I got them on both my BFP's so could be a good sign, so hope so sweetheart.  

CJ-Glad you had a lovely day out, bless the bus driver. Would love to see a photo of the boys in their tiger macs   I laughed when i read your post of Finley throwing his cake around the restaurant    Sounds like you had a wonderful day-aah to them being 2, wish my DS was still 2   I had a lovely weekend at my friends thank you. The sleep over was great, the children loved it and they didn't go to sleep until 10pm! My best friend and I drank way to much and had a good laugh-great tonic while DH is away. 

Mo-Oh wonderful that you start down/regging next week, it has come round quick. This is the one hun.   

Julz-E/C Friday or Monday-great news. Keep thinking positive thoughts for your follies.   

Jules-how you going d/r? When's your baseline scan? hope you haven't been shopping lately!  

Kate-aaaahhhh to Jack and Kate maybe being half brother and sister!!!   Being a romantic I wanted them to get together! Make sense about the magnetic field though, ooh anymore gossip on what goes on? Do you watch Spooks??

Hi to everyone else. Looks like DH is going to be away longer than 3 weeks now   so upset.   Really missing him today. Hoping to book a consultation for as soon as he gets back-but don't know when that will be yet.  

love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## fragile

Hi all

MOJO - hun i dont know what to say except i thought HCG shot was out of your system after 10 days so this really could be your BFP.  why not do another test tomorrow & see if it looks any stronger or not?  fingers crossed for you hun.

Kate -i told DH someone had posted info about Lost he said he didnt want to know but was soon begging me to tell him what happens!!

CJ glad your boys had such a great birthday, the safari sounded like great fun.  

Julie good luck at the clinic tomorrow, fingers crossed for EC being on Friday

Scruffy - how you doing?  hope the little ones let you have a good sleep at the sleep over & your not missing DH too much. i always find the house is LOADS tidier when my dh is away but thats not as nice as having someone to warm your feet on in bed he! he!

hope everyone is ok

lol  mo x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Jo-its such a temptation to test early isn't it, but it is sounding good at the moment for you, sending you loads more positive vibes   

CJ-glad to hear that the boys birthday went well, how did the other 2 parties go? My pompholyx is triggered by nickel and perfume as well as by stress, so maybe you have developed an allergy to something, have you changed your shampoo or washing powder recently. Have you also seen a dermatologist about it as I found that they prescribed a much more effective cream than my GP? Hope your blood test goes ok. As far as our txt goes, we just need to phone Salisbury when we are ready to start, but it certainly wont be until the new year at least.

Scruffy-really sorry to hear that dh is going to be away longer than expected def more nights with your friends needed!!!  !!!!Yes I do watch Spooks, great show, I just want Harry and Ruth to get together though. My dh is always out on  tues night, but I always had Lost to watch, don't know what I shall do tonight!!!!!!!!

Mo-my dh hasnt watched the last 2 episodes of season 2 yet (I recorded the wrong channel last tues, by mistake, so he had to wait until sun to record the repeats) he hasnt let me tell him anything about what happened and thats driving me mad!!!!!! Although he has been looking up theories on the internet and there are some really strange ones out there!!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well

LOL
Kate


----------



## Julz

Good Afternoon Ladies,

Mo - hope everything went OK at hozzi today and you are on schedule for downreg on Monday.

CJ - glad the boys birthday went really well and they had a fab day.  Think I've spoke to you before on another chat forum, I recognised your little boys names.  Hope your blood tests and FSH levels are OK.

Jo - hope you've stayed away from the pee sticks!!!  Hope these last few days of waiting are not too nerve racking for you, only 2 days to go, keeping everything crossed for you hun.

Scruffyted - I can sympathise with you on DH being away.  I'm used to DH being away a lot, he's just spent the last 6 months away, we really missed each other and he so missed DD.  I hope you find out soon when he'll be back and can get that consultation booked.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Got EC planned for Monday.....yippee!!!  Doc said I need to stimm for a few more days as follice size is only 15mm at the moment.  I've got late night injection at 2200hrs on Sat and EC planned for 0910hrs on Monday.  ET is scheduled for next Thursday......roll on!!!

In a bit of a dilemma though, DD usually goes to creche on a Monday morning which is prefect as I have EC.  However we have to be at the clinic for 8.30am and her creche doesn't open until 8.30am.  DH says we should just take her with us to the clinic but that would mean DD going in the room with him to provide sample.......which obviously is not going to happen.  He thinks that one of the clinic staff could entertain her for 10 mins (or less....he he), but I don't think that's fair on the staff.  I phoned my friend today and she said she would have looked after her and took her to creche but her husband goes back to work on Monday and as she's got twins so there's no way she could get DD and twins to the creche.  

Really don't know what to do......there's nobody else I could really ask to look after DD for half an hour then take her to creche.  Anyone else been in similar situation?

Julie


----------



## Hun

Just a quickie as I'm just home from work.

Jo - I hope the BFP stays around and is confirmed on Friday.

Suzy - Good luck for your scan, when is it?

Hi to everyone else xxx
Hun x


----------



## Cuthbert

Hi Girls!

Jo, fingers crossed that this is a BFP - I'll be thinking of you on Friday.

Suzy, how are you doing? I hope that it doesn't seem too long until your scan date, although I can imagine that it's torture waiting for the scan.

Julie, good luck for EC. I'm not quite sure what to suggest for your daughter on Monday. At one stage we thought that we might have to take our two with us for EC but as it is they're now likely to be in school. When we had our last cycle, DH produced his sample before I went in for EC. I hope that you sort something out.

Kate, grr for giving some Lost 'spoilers' - I'm sticking my fingers in my ears next time I read your posts!

Mo, you must be really close to downregging now; I hope that it goes more quickly than my downregging has!

Scruffyted, I've been thinking of you while your DH is away. I hope that you're keeping yourself busy and not missing him too much. How's the hair loss? I'm dreadful for losing what little hair I have anyway but it's always worse with stress, so I'm sure that's what your must be. Look after yourself, sweetie.

CJ, the boys' birthday sounds lovely. You're lucky living so close to Longleat to be able to go and celebrate there; we all love Longleat! I guess that you're still in the middle of all the parties at the moment so I hope that there's not too much birthday cake flinging going on! 

Hi to Hun, Spangle (cheers for the PM - you're so good at keeping me going) and everyone else!

I had my baseline scan today and have started stimming this evening. The Buserelin is still making me very unwell but at least I can start counting down the days until I stop injecting the wretched stuff. I had a bit of a wobble at the clinic today when the lady being scanned after me turned up with her 3 children - a little boy of about 3 and baby twins. I felt insanely jealous of her and felt cross with her for going for more treatment, which I know is irrational and unfair of me. But I'm really feeling the 'loss' of my babies now that they're full-time at school and not babies any more. As the babies outside the door screamed throughout my consultation, it made me relieved that Daniel and Charlotte were such angels when we had to take them with is for the last appointment. Oh, I'm such a cow.

I think it's time for another paracetemol, deep joy!

Jules


----------



## emma73

Hi everyone - havent posted much as have felt a bit in limbo and frustrated about things - now that I have decided to be brave and go again I want to do it like YESTERDAY, but it probably wont be untill next year. 

I am lost with where everyone is - it seems like EVERYBODY is having tx - Good luck.

Suzy - hope you are not going mental waiitng for your scan - how much longer to wait??

HELLO to everyone else - sorry crap post!!

i;m off to the cromwell clinic tomorrow - will take a whole day cos its two hours there and back on the train, but need to have counselling and blood tests. Hopefully will find out soon if I can egg share. 

I'm very anxious about the whole thing, and cant wait for it to be over. 

Emma  xx


----------



## mojojo

Hi,

Apologies but this will have to be a quick one, this evening didn't go to plan and have not been in long so will catch up properly on personals next time, sorry.

Julz - not long now until EC! We had the same prob with childcare when I had my EC. I spoke to the clinic and arranged that DH would drop me off first and DH would then go on and drop DS off at nursery and come back as DH wasn't needed immediately for his bit and if he was a little late that was OK, as long as I was there on time. Would this work for you at your clinic? If not, could the clinic give you a slightly later slot?

Jules - sorry the burs is making you feel ill but hopefully now your stimming it might get a bit better. Your not a cow at all, I can't help feeling jealous either when I see ladies with several children (not that I wish any probs on them). Its a natural reaction for people in our situation.

Have to dash now I'm afraid but will catch up properly with everyone next time. Hope you are all well and goodluck to everyone.

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes. Did another test today (only two days early this time) and it was bfp, darker than last time so hoping this is it. Am not going to get my hopes up too much (impossible though) until official test day on Friday and hopefully, fingers crossed it will still be bfp. Only one more day to go, I'm so nervous!

Take care, Jo x


----------



## Hun

Hi

Been meaning to do a proper catch up for a while, but life has been really busy 

Jo - its looking good sweetie. Congratulations, the BFP list is growing!!!

Julz - good luck for Monday and EC.

Suzy - are you ok hun?

Emma- lovely to see you posting again, hope that all goes well at Cromwell. If you need cycle buddy for the new year I'm your girl!

Jules - Gosh your cycle seems to have come round really quickly - all the best! I can comiserrate on the d/r it makes me feel awful. I am doing a Short protocol next time to avoid all of that.

CJ - really glad your boys had a great 2nd birthday, where has the time gone? Good luck for your forthcoming cycle.

Hi to Scruffy, Kate, Mo, Succotash, Spangle and everyone else I've probably missed

I have started the pill for a long 3 months. I decided not to have a hysteroscopy, maybe i'll regret that decision , but couldn't really justify the £1000 cost, and to be honest after all the dodgy smear crap, I feel like a need a rest from people poking around down there IYKWIM   So next cycle planned for January, hopefully with no d/r this time, by Jan it will be time for baseline and full steam ahead. Lots to do to take my mind of the waiting, Henrys 2nd birthday looming fast, Dhs 60th - booked v posh hotel!, and business trips to US, madrid and brussels, as well as all the lead up to christmas - i think all this will help it speed by!

Love to all
Hun xx


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been keeping a bit of a low profile.

Jo - sounds like a bfp to me - congratulations.     

I had a bit more brown mucous this morning but then nothing, and I have been driving myself a bit mental. Have very sore boobs though and very tired and I think have had a bit of nausea for the past three days. 

I'm having a scan tomorrow, just in my gynaecologists rooms. It'll be a big day as I'm picking up my mum from the airport - she is arriving from the UK first thing to spend 2 weeks here with me and ds, and I'll tell her I'm pregnant (which I wouldn't ordinarily have done until much later!) and we are stopping off at the gynae's rooms on the way to my house to see if its OK on a scan. I think she will die of shock 

Anway, I'm still reading posts every day, and will try and fit in personals over the next two weeks,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Julz

Jo - just a quickie to say GOOD LUCK with testing tomorrow, everything crossed for a BFP......somehow I don't think you need the luck though I think we all know it's going to be a **BFP**.

Jules - you're not a cow.  I get really jealous when I see anyone with more than one child.  DH even made a comment about a girl we know saying she shouldn't be allowed to reproduce as she doesn't really look after her kids anyway.  It was a pretty nasty comment but all the same it was true.  Hope the stimms are going well.

Emma - hope your appointment at the clinic went OK and you can start egg share very soon.

Hun - best of luck for your next cycle in January.

Suzy - good luck for your scan tomorrow, I bet your mum will be over the moon.  I think my mum would faint if I told her I was pregnant again.

My sister has a 2 year old and they decided to try for another baby last year but then got cold feet and she had her coil put back in.  I've just found out that she's trying again for another baby, which in a way I'm happy for her but I will be so gutted if this treatment doesn't work and she gets pregnant.  She got pregnant really quick last time.

Anyway, got my childcare sorted for EC on Monday.  I was asking one of the girls who works in creche this morning about a reputable child minder and she said it's no problem to drop DD off at her house on Monday morning.  Quite good as she stays next door to the creche and has a son the same age as DD so at least she knows them both.  Really glad I've got it sorted.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Julie


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Jo-it is sounding so positive for you, but I know it is hard to believe until you have had that official test so fingers crossed for tom, cant wait to hear how you got on  

Julie-good luck for EC on mon and glad to hear that you've got someone to look after your dd for the morning, it must be really difficult when you are away from family

Hun-sounds like you've got a lot to keep you occupied over the next couple of months, so Jan will be here before you know it 

Jules-I would take my friends Lost theories with a pinch of salt, she hasn't seen any of Season 3 as it only started in the US last night, so probably everything she told me is wrong!!! Its just nice to speculate isn't it!!!

Suzy-good luck for your scan tom and hope you have a great 2wks with your Mum

Hi to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## Lynne1

Hello everyone,

Well I have been keeping a low profile, trying not to think about IF for a couple of weeks before I start cycling again, but I have been reading the posts now and again.

Suzy, I am so pleased to hear about your positive, good luck with the scan.

Jo, hope your test tomorrow confirms the pee sticks, I am sure it will.

Julie, good luck with EC on Monday, I hope there are plenty of ripe ones.

I start downregging again on Oct 16th, so it seems like another cycle is coming around fast.  Still, downregging is the horrible bit!  I am trying not to think about it too much yet, but just collected all my drugs today, so it is hard to avoid it altogether.

We bought the first series of desperate housewives a couple of weeks ago and I think I am addicted.  We have watched half the episodes already.  It is a pretty good diversion!

Hi to everyone
Lynne


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Saw one baby, little heart beating away, in the right place and measured 6 weeks and 2 days which is what I am.


----------



## mojojo

Suzy - what brilliant news. Congratulations, I'm so very pleased for you. How did your Mum take the news?!

Thanks again for everyone's good wishes and sticky vibes. I did get a bfp today but.........although I should be jumping with joy I feel quite down (I am happy and do really appreciate the bfp) but I have had really bad backache the last few days which is just getting worse and worse. The only other time I have had this is when I had my miscarriage so I am really worried and scared now that the worse could happen again. I want to be happy and laughing but can't think past the next few days/ weeks and the awful thought of what might happen again. 

Sorry for the me post and being stressed, I'm really scared now.
Joxxx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Suzy-FANTASTIC news-so pleased the scan went well.     what did your mum say?? When is your EDD? So pleased for you hun.  

Mojo-wonderful news-  so pleased for you hun, but having had a miscarriage I can totally understand your worry and stress. I so hope that everything will be ok, rest and try and relax-hard i know. You must be very scared as you have a back ache but it doesn't mean to say you will-I didn't have a back ache at all with my miscarriage. keeping everything crossed for you.  

Julie-Good luck for E/C on Monday hope you get some lovely juicy eggs.   Glad you have got someone to help with DD, will stop you worrying about her in the clinic so you can relax.

Jules-You are not a cow-I am just the same, everywhere I go and see people with more than 1 child I feel so much jealously and wish it was me.  And those with 1 child/baby, I think I bet they have got another at home or they will have another soon!    Can't help myself. Glad you are stimming now. When's your first follie scan?  

Emma-Hope your appointment went well-I'll still be here next year, maybe we will be cycling together and with Hun.  

Hun-Good luck with the pill, sounds like you are going to be very busy the next few months, good for you. You'll be cycling before you know it. Wow short protocol will be great, will fly by!  

CJ-I will get round to PMing you back hun-  How was all the parties? It's the full moon again, get your eggs! 

Spangle-How you doing? Have you started cycling yet?   

Kate-I love guessing with Lost-I'm the same with Tuesday nights now, I'm lost without lost   I love Spooks, have watched it from the beginning. Wish Ruth and Harry would just "get it on" !!

Lynne-16th will be here soon, hope this will be the one for you   I'm a huge fan of desperate housewives, oh my goodness makes me sound like I am a telly addict! I'm not honest, they are the only 3 programs I regularly watch.   

hi to everyone else. 

It's pouring here!! DH rang yesterday and said he was just about to have a swim in the pool after work as so hot there!!   Wish i was there with him. Been 2 weeks Sunday and probably another 2 weeks or more before he is home   

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## Julz

Jo - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP that's fantastic news.  Try and relax as much as possible, I'm sure the back ache is nothing to worry about.  Try not to think about it too much and enjoy the fact that you are pregnant and there is a sweet lovely baby developing as we speak.  Again huge congratulations to you and DH.

Kate - good news about the scan, bet you feel relieved.  I remember when I was pregnant the last time every scan seemed like getting over another hurdle towards the finishing line.  Take care.

Folks, this is just a quickie, will send another one over the weekend.

Have a good weekend folks.

Julie


----------



## fragile

suzy - congrats! congrats! congrats!! that is such good news.  i am so thrilled that all looks ok for you

Jo - sorry your not dancing for joy & are so worried about your BFP but congratulation on getting your official BFP & back ache is also a pregnancy symptom.  useless me telling you not to worry ive had two mc myself so totally understand how frightened you feel.  im sure the next few days/weeks until your scan will be the longest of your life i just want you to know i have everything crossed for you and we are all here for you hun.  huge hugs to you 

scruffy those 2 weeks seem to have passed pretty quickly! hope he wasnt gloating about swimming & it being so hot - its raining & freezing here too!!!

sorry just a really quick post, me & DS full of stinking cold just wanted to see the results of jo's official test day so hello to everyone, dregging has been put back till wed now, just want to get started!!

lol  mo x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all from a very wet and windy Peak District!!!

Suzy-huge congratulations, I am so pleased for you 

Jo-congrats on the BFP, but sorry to hear that you are suffering with backache, having had a number of mc myself I completely understand where you are coming from, I just hope that the pain resolves soon and that its good news when you go for your scan 

Scruffy-my dh eventually watched the last 2 episodes of Lost last night so at last I can talk about it with him,  

Lynne-Yeh I really enjoyed the 1st season of Desperate housewives but I never managed to watch the 2nd series, so think I will have to get that on DVD!!!

Mo-hope you and dh are feeling better soon

Hope everyone has a great weekend, if the weather improves!!!!!!

LOL
Kate


----------



## mojojo

Hi everyone, thank you very much for your good wishes.

When I spoke to the clinic yesterday, they said it could be an early miscarriage and because of the pain wanted to scan me at lunchtime to check for infection, although they said it would be too early to see anything baby wise. Not too sure whats happening at the moment. The clinic didn't really give me any hope to hang on to. Just said to me if it is a miscarriage it is natures way etc, there was no blood in the womb though but she said I had a thick lining which could either be from implantation or just getting ready for a heavy AF! The scan did show that my ovaries are still very enlarged so they have booked me in for a scan at 6 weeks, they said this is earlier than normal but want to check my ovaries but the paranoid part of me is thinking they saw/ didn't see something on the scan which they are not telling me about and wan't to scan me early for other reasons - I'm probably sounding mad!

The back ache eased off a bit during the night but I can feel it coming back now which isn't a good sign. These should be happy days but instead despair. I am trying to stay positive but you know what its like. I haven't had any HGC levels done but the clinic said if the backache continues they can do a blood test Mon and Weds to see what the levels are like so I might do that, praying for good news.

Anyway, enough about me, how is everyone?

Julz - good luck for Monday, the 2ww is not far away now. Really keeping my fingers crossed for you. Good news that you found some child care as well.

Kate - its a bit sunnier here today, hope the peak district has brightened up for you too.

Mo - hope your colds are getting better. Wed will be here before you know it and you will be on your way. Good luck x

Scruffy - sorry you are missing DH. Hopefully the next 2 wks will go quickly and it won't be long until you and DH can have a big hug.

Emma - hope your appt went well.

Hi Suzy, Hun, Lynn, Jules and everyone (hope I haven't missed anyone).

Have a good weekend,

Jo x


----------



## suzy

Hi Jo,

Poor you . I'm so sorry you have been so upset. How are you going with your back pain?
Just a couple of things they said about the scan - wouldn't it be normal at this stage of IVF/ICSI to have a thick uterine lining?? I understood that the drugs you take were supposed to do that and its a good thing. Also I think it'd be normal to still have stimulated large ovaries (especially with your history of OHSS) and not something worrying. Sometimes, medical staff just want to follow up on those things, but in trying not to alarm you or worry you, all they do is succeed in giving you the impression that they have seen something they didn't want you to know about (which I highly doubt).

The other thing is that back pain on its own, is not really a regular symptoms of miscarriage or early pregnancy failure - I'd expect you to have pelvic pain and bleeding for them to be worried about that. Are you sure its not either cystitis (bladder infection with frequency or pain when you wee), or just usual back pain??

Anyway, I hope you are feeling better. I understand your feelings of despair. I felt like that with my chemical pregnancies. It just feels like you have wanted something so so much that when you get a glimpse of it, its snatched from you. I'm sure this isn't the case with you though - dont' forget you have been having a pregnancy progress - you know that by darkening HPTs. You just need time to go quickly so that you don't have to go through all the hideous waiting.........

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Hun

Hi there

Suzy- great news on the scan. I am praying that all is well over the next few weeks for you.

Jo- I am sorry you are having such a hard time. PLease remember that they say that all pregnancies are different. I had really bad AF pains and backache (sure sign AF is starting) for the first 4 weeks after my BFP when pg with Henry, but I carried to term and all was well. Fingers crossed for you.

Hun xx


----------



## fragile

Jo hun  dont be worrying yourself that they saw something or didnt see something and just dont want to telll you because they WOULD tell you.  my clinic scans around 6 weeks as routine anyway. i know there is no point me saying try not to worry as it will be all you are thinking about every waking minute but hang on in there hun.  could you not insist they do bloods for you just to put your mind at rest even if your back ache has faded a bit?  i know mine clinic wont, when i was bleeding heavily last time they made me wait 2 weeks for a scan to confirm mc rather than do my levels which was very mean of them but your place sounds like they are willing and im sure that would put your mind at rest a little bit.  hope all is well with you today 

Kate was laughing when i read you had recorded the wrong chanel & he had to wait before watching the last of lost, i did that one night DH was gutted!  im also a housewives fan the & last episode was a cliff hanger so looking forward to the next series you are going to have to watch it on DVD before the new series starts or you will be a bit lost i think

Hello Hun, Emma, Scruffy & everyone.  DS has given us a really rough night so been up for HOURS must get more coffee......zzzzzzz

lol  mo x


----------



## Succotash

Suzy, fantastic news about your scan and what a lovely surprise for your mum.  

Jo, sorry to hear you're so worried.  Hope you get some good news with your blood tests - I would have them done even if the backache has eased as it may help you relax a little.  

Julie, hope EC goes well today.  

Big Hello to everyone else.  Even though I'm not posting regularly I do think about you all and dip in to see how things are going.

Love Succotash


----------



## mojojo

Hi everyone,

Julz - hope the EC goes well today. Am thinking of you, good luck x

Mo - hope the coffee has kicked in now! Thanks for the advice, i am going to go for bloods this afternoon.

Hun - thanks, I am hoping it is just normal aches and pains of preg too. I just wish it wasn't so similar to before. Hope you  are well.

Suzy, thanks for the advice. I am hoping it is just normal aches and pains too, like you said the waiting is horrible! Hope you are having a good time with your Mum, are you on holiday?

Hi to everyone, kate, scruffy, jules, succotash (think our posts have just crossed over) hope I've not missed anyone.

Well, back ache did ease off a bit over the weekend but is back today so I have my blood test booked for this afternoon and should have another on Weds too. Not sure when I'll get the results but I just hope its good news and not the worse. One small glimmer of optimism is that I felt sick last night and was wretching this morning, although it seems a bit ealry for that I didn't have this until around 6 wks with DS so it could just be my body/mind playing tricks on me. Ooohh, this waiting game!

I'm back to work tomorrow so not sure when I will  next be able to post but will try as soon as I can.

Thank you to everyone for your kind thoughts and advice. Off to acupuncture now.

Take care,

Jo xxx


----------



## Julz

Hi Girls,

EC went as planned this morning and they got 10 eggs.  Everything went to plan, DH gave sample and he was with me while I was coming round from the anaesthetic....then disaster struck.  The nurse came and told DH he must go the lab immediately.  I was left waiting and wondering what was wrong until he came back and said they found absolutely NO sperm in his first sample!!!!  He had to give another sample.  We were gutted and of course I started to get on at him for having a fly cigarette the other week and drinking some wine last week, thinking I've produced 10 eggs and now they will just go to waste.  I know it was wrong of me but I just couldn't help myself.

We had to wait an agonising 25 minutes to find out whether the second sample would have any sperm.  Thankfully and god knows how but they found enough for all my eggs......strangely enough the sperm result came through at 35% for the second sample where it had been 0% for the first sample.  We really can't get out heads round it.

So now we have to wait until tomorrow for a phone call to see how many eggs have actually fertilised and all going well ET at 10am on Thursday morning.

All in all it has been a pretty stressul day for both of us.  DH is now seeing to DD who is running a temperature....sods law eh!!!....and I'm supposed to be resting.  To be honest I feel fine just a teeny weeny bit tender.

Hello to everyone and I'll catch up soon.

Julie


----------



## CJ

Hi girls hope your all well,

Hi Julie, I have just twigged your from the repromed  i recognise your EC drama  (not funny I know) I have posted to you on there, but so glad it all worked out well in the end. fingerscrossed for your embies now 

Hi Scruffy, no didn't do egg spell, what too p*ssed off as I did both last month and nothing....I'm thinking these spells don't work Hun, can this be true 
How it's going without hubs about  as much as I moan about him I do love having mine about and i really do feel for you as I hate being on my own. Sending you loads of  and 

Suzy lovely news about your scan, how wonderful so pleased for you, don't leave us now will you we want to here all about your PG 

Hi Katie, all the parties went really well thanks, all over for another it's sad but I felt really relaxed once the last one was over as I plan my parties like dinner parities and I constantly worry what the other mums are thinking and have they got enough of everything etc (silly I know)
My Pompholyx is getting abit worse but not as bad as the first lot. I haven't used anything different, my mum was asking them same thing as she thinks it's an allergy. When to dr's thismorning to get some more creams but they aren't that bother in it to be honest just got told that sometimes it just comes on for no reason and to wear gloves when washing up, don't get the wet if poss ( ) and to use the steroid cream as little as poss and you the moisturiser more. Fat help 
Great news about the clinic at least you know you can just ring now when your ready.

Hi Hun, sounds like you have a lot of lovely things to keep you going until Jan, my boys had a great birthday thanks, Hope Henry does too, it's a bit sad to see them growing up so fast but I think I'll still be saying that in 18 yrs time 
I'm hoping for EC in Jan sometime so maybe will be cycling together (sort of) it will be here soon enough and with Xmas too the time will fly by.

Hi Jules , hows the stimming going? How do you feel about the chance of twins again? I was asked at my appt if I wanted just one put back, I know it would be tricky but me and DH would love twins again funny because our nurse seemed shocked at the thought we'd actually want them again  Hope it's all going o.k 

Hi Emma hope your counselling and blood tests went well? Whats the next step for you now?

Jo hope your blood test shows a great result and everything is o.k in there. Sickness is a great sign though I was really ill with my two but it was so reassuring. 

Big Hello to everyone I've missed (I know there a a few) but I haven't been typing on here for ages so lots to catch up on (sorry for the huge post)

Just thought I'd share my news just rang clinic to see how things were going and to tell them my FSH and they informed me that I have been matched!! [] I'm in shock as this woman had said yes to me and been matched up with me for a good few wks and this is the first I have known of it. Feels a bit strange knowing that I'm the last to know and that no one thought to tell me, but of course I am very happy and a bit nervous now as it's all going ahead now.
I have to wait to get our cycles together and then she has to have a trial run so EC will still be in Jan they think, seems a bit more real now.

I wonder how she felt when she got the news [] it was a bit weird as my nurse rang her after talking to me and then rang me back to confirm a few things and it was strange to think that she was talking to this woman and I knew it (if that makes sense).
You can't be told details etc really but she did tell me what yr she was born so I was very happy with that as she is not much older than me.
Not that it makes a difference to me sharing but it really confirmed for me I was doing the right thing as being near my age I didn't think that I'd have to worry about my eggs and she must have though the same a one point, It really hit home that I could be her hope and how lucky I am to be the one to be able to donate.

Will just have to wait for the call now to say what I do next but I think for EC in Jan I won't be d/r until Dec anyway.

Love CJ xx


----------



## sip-london

Hi.
I have a posistive ICSI in 2004 and our daughter was born in 2005. I had to wait to try again, but did another ICSI and FET and none have worked. Have now registered for ARGC centre but would like to know if we can speed up the process. Any contact? Thanks for your help.


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Scruffy-looks like Spooks is going to be a good episode tonight, could it be Ruths last I hope not!!!! Do you know when dh will be back yet?

mo-I will def get housewives on DVD now, I hope the coffee did the trick today?!!

Jo-good luck for your blood test results, I really hope that the retching this am was a good sign for you   Hope you had a relaxing acupuncture session

Julie-sorry to hear you had a stressful time today, but well done on the 10eggs and I hope the phone call tom brings good news

CJ-great news that you've been matched. Jan is not that far off now, it is 13wks until the 6th Jan, I know this because my brother set his wedding date last week for then and has asked me to make the invitations!!!! Which means I don't have much time to do them, when they asked me to make them they mentioned May, then all of a sudden its Jan!!!!!!!!!! With regards to doing the washing up I found it much better to use "sensitive" gloves rather than your usual rubber ones. The best I found are from Boots, they are next to the washing powder etc, they are worth a try, if you haven't already.

Well we are still struggling on here to get ds to drink soya milk, he will take a few sips, but no where near enough to get him through the night, so I am still feeding him myself twice a day, I'm just hoping that by offering him soya milk each night before a bf, he will slowly take more soya and less off me. The only other alternative seems to be making him go cold turkey and just not letting him bf, but I am not sure about that yet!!! I am not that brave!!!!

Anyway, hello to everyone else hope you are all well

LOL
Kate


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Mojo-How did your blood test go today? So hope everything is ok, have been thinking about you a lot, everyone is right they would have told you if they had/hadn't seen anything odd-I know it must be hard after what you have been through before but please try not to worry, easy for me to say but i am like you and would worry worry worry-keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart.    hope the sickness continues!  

Julie-Wonderful that you got 10 eggs but oh my goodness what a stressful day you have had, I bet you and DH were in shock!   So glad the second sample was better, did they give a reason for there being none in the first?? Sending lots of fertilising vibes for your eggs and some good news when you call the clinic tomorrow.   Typical that your DD isn't well! Always the way  

CJ-   yipeeeeee you have been matched, so so pleased for you, that's wonderful has made my poop day into a good day. wow all systems go now then. New home, New year, New baby/ies.    You are doing a truly wonderful thing for that lady and you should feel proud. Hopefully be a few of us cycling in the New (hopefully lucky) year.   
I did do the spell, ***k knows why (sorry language!) as DH isn't here so there is no way I will fall pregnant!!   but i hope I'm storing it up for when we eventually do FET.    i did loose faith in the spell when I miscarried and didn't do it for a couple of months but now I need all the help i can get. It is hard without DH, been 2 weeks now and will be another 2-3 weeks before he is home   really really missing him, at first it was a novelty I could watch c**p t.v and had the whole bed to myself but now I want him home. DS is missing him so much, he sends him a postcard everyday but we have only got 5 so far and we should have 14!! Blinking post!! DS runs to our letter box every morning to see if any have arrived. He phones everyday and speaks to DS then me but it is hard to have a conversation with him especially with the time delay on it! I'm like you I hate my own company always have done but even more so now after everything   

Mo-Is DS poorly then? Good old caffeine, diet coke keeps me going when i haven't slept! Is it this Wednesday you start D/R? how exciting.   well in a weird way, not the side effects obviously.  

Kate-glad DH has finally watched Lost, DH missed it as away so will have to fill him in when he is home, didn't bother to tape it for him   Oh you must watch the 2nd serious of Desperate housewives, it's good!!! can't wait for it to start again.

Jules and Spangle- bet you are both looking forward to half term.  Does it work out well for you Jules for E/C??

Hi to everyone else-hope you all enjoyed the lovely weather we had this weekend  

I am keeping myself very busy, my best friend and another very good friend have been great. They phone me everyday and DS and I go to each of them for tea once a week   This weekend my parents are having DS for the night and I am going out boozing with my best friend as it is her birthday and her divorce has just come through so she wants to get legless!! Sounds good to me, will post any embarrassing stories!!   

love
Scruffy xx


----------



## encore

sip, call argc and let them know you will be available for any cancellations.  you might get in earlier that way.  it often happens.

suzy, congratulations.  hope you dont stress too much 'till 12 week scan.  

hi to everyone else. x


----------



## Julz

Folks - it's been ages since my last cycle and all going well with ET, do you test 14 days after EC or ET?  I think last time it was 14 days after EC but I'm not sure.

Jo - how's it going girl?  I really hope you're taking it easy and relaxing as much as possible.  I'm sure everything is going to be fine.

CJ - I left you a post on repromed but I want to say again how special you are for sharing your eggs.  I really do not know if I could do it.  I'm really really pleased they have found a match and you can start in the New Year.

Kate - really sorry to hear you are still having trouble with DS drinking soya milk.  You really are in a dilemma and not sure what I would do in your situation.  I would be scared to let him go cold turkey but on the other hand you'll never know unless you try it.  

Scruffy - sorry your feeling down in the dumps and missing DH so badly.  I did it on my own with DD for 6 months while DH was away, found it hard at first but then made sure my day was filled jam packed with things to do I was knackered by the time I got DD to bed.  Hope you have a ball this weekend with your friend, sounds like it will be a wild night.  Enjoy it!!

My clinic phoned this morning and things look good.  Unfortunately it was someone who spoke very little English and I don't speak a word of German but between the two of us I managed to find out I have 2 embroys for ET on Thursday and 4 will be frozen.  Bit panicky though that the 2 don't make it to Thursday as she never told me how many actually fertilised so I don't know if they have more than 2 in the running for ET.  Wish it was Thursday.

Me and DH have been talking about the first sample that had NO sperm and think the clinic must have cocked up, DH going to discuss it on Thursday after ET as we don't understand how the first sample was 0% and the second was 35%.  Really bizzarre.  We think perhaps the "pot" got contaminated or someone put it in their tea!!!

Julie


----------



## Scoop

Hi All
Just wanted to say that I am back - I have been reading posts for months but since the site went down in July I have been really rubbish at getting my password sorted to join you all again...
Anyway, after our BFN in July, we took some time out and enjoyed two holidays before deciding to embark on a fresh ICSI cycle. I should start downregging at the end of the month...
Feeling a lot more positive this time and also more ready to add to our family (if that makes any sense!) DS started walking in August and is much more independent and i really think would benefit so much from having a sibling. Of course I know it may never work out this way and our BFN was a big shock to us both in the summer but at least we now know we can deal with that so I am trying to remain upbeat and philosophical...
Anyway, hi to you all, look forward to posting lots more now I am back in action! Missed FF but have kept up with all your news.
Speak soon

Scoop


----------



## fragile

Julie firstly congrats on all your eggs.  OMG what a worry with poor DH's sample, he must have been pretty stressed having to another one!!! your info from the clinic is a bit confusing does that mean 6 have fertilized if they are freezing 4?  my clinic say test 14 days after ET & i have to say last BFP i got a neg on day 14 & it didnt show up till days later although i always test early anyway - cant help myself!  i am crossing everything for you that when you go on thursday you have two fantastic embies and someone who speaks english!  does sound like a bit of a mix up as it seems unlikely his sample was  0% first time. so sorry you have even more to worry about than with the average cycle of IVF, is there not someone who could phone the hospital for you so you could find out for sure what the situation is?  you will be going out of your mind having to wait until thursday! thinking of you x


CJ  - wow!  cant even begin to image how it must feel for you right now.  must be quite strange to think they have a match & you will be dregging over xmas & giving someone a fantastic new year full of hope!

sip-london welcome hun, sorry cant give you any info about getting it all started sooner im not in your part of the country. have you been on the icsi thread?  i think some girls from ARGC post on there & could possibly help you.

Kate poor DS.  i really couldnt stomach soya myself it looks vile so i really feel for him - & you still BF, wow well done you!

Scruffy sorry your missing DH so much. poor DS running to the letter box for his postcards.  sounds like you have great friends & its great you DS is staying with your parents, hope they keep him until after lunch the next day - give you a chance to get over any hangover!!!!  i hardly ever drink but typically because i start dregging tomorrow & wont be drinking i am gagging for a drink!

Mojo so glad you had your blood test i hope they dont make you wait for more than a couple of days for the results after you second test tomorrow.  feeling sick is a good sign & not too early as it can start as soon as when your 2 weeks pregnant. keeping everything crossed for you hun.

Scoop - welcome back! glad to hear you are sounding positive & looking forward to starting a new cycle.

well i start dregging tomorrow, i have been eating really well for the last few weeks & then for the last couple of days i have been stuffing myself with junk - couldnt help myself!- hopefully i can get back on track so i wont be stressing about the quality of my follies - would be one less thing to worry about wouldnt it?!

sorry if ive missed anyone, this is the longest post ive done for ages but DS really should have been in the bath by now so will have to finish

hope everyone is ok

lol  mo x


----------



## mojojo

Hi, its not really good news I'm afraid. The clinic said they would expect HGC to be 100+ but mine was only 60 which they said was low. Having another test tomorrow to see if any increase but I wouldn't be surprised if the level has dropped. Still have back ache. Can't believe this is happening again and have no idea how I am going to get through this. feel devestated, don't know how to describe how I feel. 

I am thinking of you all too and really pleased to hear that peoples treatment is going well, and people starting DR so congrats, but a bit teary at the moment so can't see that well to do personals but will try soon.

Love to you all, Jo


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Jo- I just wanted to send you a big hug. The waiting must be terribly hard. You are in my thoughts....

mo - wow starting again so soon!

Julz - Great news on the embies, hoping that two beauties go back! Have to admit, the sperm sample issue sounds suspiciously like a clinic cockup to me.... Glad it all worked out ok in the end though, and sorry ou had such a stressful day.

Hello again to Scoop, and all you H4AM ladies.....

Just also wanted to say hi to Betty M and Dixie if you are ever in these parts - you must be near D day so Good luck and please inspire those of us still waiting with your good news birth stories!

Hun xx


----------



## Dixie

Hi everyone, Just popping in to say "HI"!
HI Hun!  Still here but I really have just have become a big cyber stalker just catching up with everyone news and not much time for posting, as little miss Caroline keeps me and DH so busy, she is the cheekest of monkeys but worth every bit of it! Keeping up with her during these last few weeks is crazy, she doesn't seem to think carrying around another person in your tummy should prevent you from swinging and sliding with the best of them, so she just gives me a disgusted look   and say's "Daddy slide and swing with me"  and then shoots me the self satisfied there you missed out look   when he goes to play with her. On the good side, she seems to be very excited about the new baby sister coming in about a month although she still thinks baby sister is growing in her tummy.  She will strip off her shirt and stick out her belly to prove it to you  !
Sounds like thing are good with your family with plenty to keep you busy! January will be here before you know it!

Congrats to Suzy on your scan, all the best for the rest of your pregnancy!

Encore, how are you holding up with the twins?

Jo, Big hugs   to you, hoping that you will have a good outcome after all you have been through.  I hope your levels increase really well for you tomorrow, 60 might not be bad news if your little implanted late.  

Hello to everyone else!  Sounds like alot of promising cycling going on, sending you all a bunch of   and will be hoping for a bumper crop of BFPs for you all.  Love to all, Dixie


----------



## Betty M

Hello

Just popping in too to say hello. I do lurk to see how you are all doing and am really glad to see some good news from Suzy. 

Jo - hope your levels are increasing - my DD started out at a level of 46 on 12dpd2t - low in anyone's book and a lady over on my clinic's board had a level of 7 on test day and a week later has a level increasing as it should. Low is just against average it doesn't necessarirly mean anything in any particular case. 

As for me I either go in on 23 Oct for a slightly early indiuction or this one comes out under his own steam.  Stuff is moving though - as of Tuesday my consultant did an internal said I was 2 cm dilated and that she thought he would be out withinb the week so I finally packed my bag last night. No idea what to do with DD though if have to go to hospital at 3 am!

I'll keep you posted - got to go rescue DD from her 10th viewing of Madagascar since Saturday!
Love to all
Bettyx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Betty and Dixie-lovely to see both your posts-not long to go now!! Betty are you having a boy then or just teasing us  saying "he"?? Please let us know when you have both had your wonderful babies.

Jo- I so so hope your levels are increasing, as Betty has said I have read of girls having low levels to start with and going on to have a healthy baby.    Keeping everything crossed for you.

Hun-how's the WW going? I'm trying sooo hard.   

Mo-how did the first d/regg sniff/injection go??    You are on your way.   

Kate-Oh no Ruth has gone    oh bum I wanted her to get together with Harry!! You just get used to a character and they get killed off or leave!   Please not the lovely Adam!

Scoop-Welcome back, lovely to see your post. 

Julie-Hope E/T goes smoothly for you today and your embies snuggle down nicely.   

Encore-Nice to see your post, how's life "down under"??

hi to everyone else, just a quick post as so lovely here going to take DS out on his bike. I have a blooming cold coming, typical as going out Saturday night!!  

love to all
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## Julz

Just a quickie as DH will kill me if he sees me out of bed.

ET went without a hitch today (thank god) got 2 embies transferred with assisted hatching.  Testing on 25th October......roll on.  Also got 4 in the freezer.


----------



## CJ

Hi Julie thats great news, rest up as much as you can, and   and  finger crossed 
Can I ask why you had assisted hatching? I had it with my boys but that was because they we frozen. I was hoping to have it again coz I'm sure I have tough egg shell  but not sure if you have to have a reason for them to do it or if you can just have it done anyway (if you pay of course)

Hi Scruffy hope DS enjoys the bike ride and you enjoy your night out, sorry to hear you have a  cold coming , I had one at the weekend (hope I didn't pass it to you  )

Betty and Dixie lovely to hear all your news and that things are going well, not long to go don't forget to post your news when the big day arrives (when you have a moment spare of course    )

Hi Mo good luck with your d/r , hope I'll be doing that soon (although not looking forward to it of course, I'm not that     ) hope this is the one Hun we definitely needs some more lovely positives on here.
It was very strange to find out someone knew before me, I was expecting so big telephone call, as one of my friends said matching people up is there job and something they do all the time so I guess they don't think it as improtant as me.
Feels odd when people keep telling me how much my boys look like me as it's all to do with DNA but then we all look for similarties in our children and us don't we, as a Nanny people always tell me I look like children I look after and they are nothing to do with me.

Not much happening here baby sitting tonight, thats great as I can finish my book without interruptions. Thinking i should start getting healthy over the next few months ready for the TX, everytime I think about "dieting" my body asks for a biscuit   
Helping my mum move house tomorrow not looking forward to that really, not best time to diet, my stress levels will be too high.
CJ x


----------



## Julz

Hi CJ,

My clinic recommend AH if the outer shell is of a certain thickness regardless of age.  I think a lot of clinics in the UK won't carry out this procedure if you are under 35 or 40 (not sure which one) and I'm not sure if you can actually request it at a clinic......to be honest I think every couple should be given the best chance of a pregnancy and see no reason why a clinic should refuse a couple AH especially if they are paying for it.......a small price to pay for a better chance of success.

We had it the last time too as my outer shell was thick and I was only 29 at the time so outer shell thickness doesn't really go on age.

Everyone - not ignoring you but need to dive back into bed before DH finds me in from of the PC!!!!!  Will catch up over the weekend.

Take care.
Julie


----------



## fragile

Julz im so thrilled it turned out to be 2 for ET and 4 for freezer congrats!! hope you are taking it really easy

Jo, im so sorry your first test was low but dont give up yet.  when will you get the results from wed blood test?  ive got everything crossed that your levels increase hun, thinking of you


Suzy a question for you. i seem to remember a while back you asking was there any statistics about people having a child first try but not on any subsequent tx's did you find out any info on that?  obvioulsy i know it can happen, you are proof of that, but i am starting to think that its never going to happen to me again, this is last ever fresh cycle & i would like to know my chances.

hope everyone is ok, think dregging sysptoms have kicked in, either that or a mother of PMT as AF would naturally be due in a few days.  poor DH is suffering already!!!!

lol  mo x


----------



## scruffyted

Julie-Great news that you have two on board and 4 for the freezer.   I am interested in AH as I understand that embryos can thicken up when put in the deep freeze then thawed out, anyone know if this is true? Also can you do AH with frozen blasts?? Now get back to bed and rest before DH catches you!!

CJ-Bike ride was great thank you although had to run after DS a couple of times!!  Thank you for spreading your germs to me!!    Good job I like you!    I feel pants tonight!  Anyone know any quick remedy's to get rid of it before my big night out Saturday?? 

Mo-Glad you have started D/regging ok. mmmmm blinking side effects.   Don't worry about your question to Suzy, this one is going to work!   

Jo-Any news of your 2nd blood test?   

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## emma73

just wanted to say hello again to say that I havent fallen off the face of the earth - just living in limbo land.

Have left so long since my last post that I have totally lost track of everything!! Havent a chance of doing personals so I'll just send you all a huge hug instead!!

EMma xxx


----------



## mojojo

Hi everyone,

Scruffy - sorry about the cold. If I get really bunged up and need to go out I sometimes use one of those nasal sprays which work well, but I don't think they are very good for you though. Probably not something I would use if on trx cycle. Other than that I normally have to sit and wiat it out! I wonder if there are any homeopathic remedies for colds?

Mo - I don't know the stats I'm afraid but this next try could be your lucky cycle. Fingers crossed for you x

Julz - get back to bed!! Glad to hear it all went well and you had some to freeze also. Hope the 2ww isn't too bad and goes quickly for you. Good luck x

CJ - hope you enjoyed your book and are nice and relaxed in time for helping the house move.

Betty - thanks for the advice, glad to hear you have your bag packed now. Not long to go!

Dixie - thanks for your thoughts. Won't be long until you can get back on the swings!!

Hi Hun, Scoop, Encore, Suzy, Emma and everyone else too.

Thankyou so much for the good wishes I really appreciate it. I don't know whether I am coming or going, in a bit of a daze. As you know my HCG level on Mon was quite low (60) and we were expecting the worse and I have been so upset. Had another test wednesday to see if any rise or fall, was on tender hooks all day waiting but it turns out that the hospital which does the tests for the clinic hadn't sent any of the results back so I had to wait all night. Phone call this am to say my level was 2150! I can't understand it - how can it go from 60 to 2150 in less than 48  hrs? It is good news but now I'm 'Mrs Paranoia' I keep thinking that as the hospt was having problems they have done the test wrong or got my results mixed up with someone else. I just can't belive it! I'm too scared to be happy yet but hopefully, fingers crossed, it might be OK. Its that waiting game again!

Ds is having a 24 hr heart trace at the moment so he is tucked up in bed with a recorder and wires in his sleeping bag, bless. 

Take care,

Jo xxx


----------



## Dixie

Hi everyone, just popped in and saw Jo's and Julz's good news!

Jo, don't be scared, be happy! That is fantastic news!    I know how you feel though, I was very worried at first with this pregnancy after my MC last year, but over time hopefully you will not worry as much. Hang in there and try to relax abit now, your first scan will be here before you know it!  Congrats and all the best for the rest of your pregnancy!

Julz, sounds like everything went perfectly, all the best for your 2WW!

Hi to everyone else and as always good luck and tons of babydust  to you all!
Love, Dixie


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Jo-Brilliant news, so pleased for you hun. I can understand you are scared but those levels have more than doubled thats wonderful.     Are you going for any more blood HcG tests or waiting for the scan now? I am so happy for you sweetheart-congratulations   How did your poor DS get on last night all wired up??      As I'm not cycling have been taking beechams flu tablets and inhaling vickes stick, but so far nothing has worked, feel like poop, blinking typical   So want to feel better for tomorrow night!

Emma-hi hun, how did your appointment go??  

CJ-Hope your day wasn't too stressful moving your mum!   

Feeling very down to today, my colds not helping but also went into town today and everywhere i went it was all about Christmas   and as my due date was the 20th Dec, I so don't want Christmas to come    really missing DH today as well   I have booked my review appointment at the clinic it isn't until mid Nov (so DH 'should' be home by then!) I needed something to focus on as so down. I wish I could fast forward to the New Year and hopefully start tx   

hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok and enjoying this unusual warm weather.

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## Cuthbert

Hi Girls!

Scruffy, sending you huge hugs . It must be so hard having a due date so close to Christmas and I hope that your review gives you something to look forward to. Hope you're feeling better soon as well.

Jo, try not to worry. It's all good news at the mo and hopefully that'll continue for you. I hope that DS's heart trace was OK.

Julie, great news about ET and those frosties. Keep resting.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry that I'm not up to lots of personals but I've had a horrid day. My scan showed that I haven't got enough follies so I'm now downregging again and will start stimming again (hopefully) with a higher dosage at the end of the month. I'm so frustrated that I've 'wasted' all of the stimming drugs that I've been using over the past 9 days and I really don't want to go back to the hell of downregging again. I feel that it all went so smoothly last time (no side effects, trouble free EC and ET and twin pregnancy) that this second cycle was bound to go wrong ... and it has. Oh well, things can only get better.

Jules


----------



## encore

jules, the only way is up now.

scruffy sorry youre feeling a bit [email protected]

jo, i bet they bu**ered up the first test.  congratulations.

as for me, elbowing my way into the public health system here in melb.  Its funny how different things are.  for example in the UK they dont routinely do the diabetes test - you just wee on a stick at every appointment and they check blood sugar levels that way.  but here it's routine.  but its been a bit of a debacle trying to get it done.  first time i showed up i had my dd with me and they kept me waiting for 45 mins (it takes over an hour to do the test as they make you drink some stuff, wait for an hour, then do the test).  dd was getting cranky enough after 45 mins - rightly so i thought so i thought sod it i wont do it.

next time i saw the gp i told him and he got all stern and said well i'll have to say you refused it against medical advice blahblahblah risk to baby blahblahblah.  so i made arrangements to do it the next day, and turned up on time, AND had fasted as advised and the woman said oh i hope you've had a nice breakfast and i said no i was told to fast and she said oh no you're supposed to eat something because if you dont you'll feel sick when you drink the glucose stuff.  So i said ok well give it to me and i'll go over the road to the cafe and eat and she said no you have to sit still for an hour and not move too much.  And i said......errrr have you noticed the 1 year old that is in the process of trashing your office??.....yeah, thats right, the little person over there that has just emptied out that box of plastic body parts and then taken the stethascope off the door handle and is chewing on it?  yeah, thats the one.  anyway the short story is i havent done it yet.  funnily enough first time 'round i would have been happy to take every test under the sun but now i'm much more relaxed.  i may not be able to get pg without a bit of help but once that bun is in the oven so to speak i really prefer that everyone bog off and leave me to it!  anyway, the way i see it is that if it isnt done in the uk, then it can't be that vital.  even if you do do it they still check your wee at every visit anyway.

oops dd woke up must go.


----------



## Julz

Jo - I'm so so pleased for you, you must be thrilled.  I really don't think the hospital have got test results mixed up with someone else.  I do think though that they have had a major cock up with not sending your results away.  Do these people not realise what we go through!!  Is DS OK?.....heart trace?  Sounds scary, does he have a murmur?

CJ - hope your mums house move went OK.  I'm sure the odd biscuit won't harm you over the next few months, that is unless it's a whole packet you are eating at a time.  I was like that with Jaffa Cakes when I was pregnant, I could eat a whole box at a time, what a pig!!

Mo - sorry down regging has kicked in but that's a good sign that it's doing what it's supposed to.  How long are you dregging for? 

Scruffy - yip you can do AH with frosties, I think you have too as the outer shell does toughen up with the freezing process.  To be honest I don't think I would do a cycle without AH now and it really doesn't cost that much extra - for my 2 embies to be AH it cost me 195 euros!!!  Cheer up, its the weekend.

Dixie - not long now until the baby arrives, you all must be getting excited, are you organised?

Jules - sorry you have to downreg again, what a bummer.  Although I got DD from 2nd cycle I didn't respond too great too the drugs (3 vials per day for 10 days) and only got 1 egg!!  This time I was on 4 vials a day for 12 days and got 10 eggs.  I'm sure next time they will have the correct dosage for you and you'll have loads of follies.  Hope the down regging doesn't give you too many side effects.

Encore - What a palava.  I sympathise with you going to appointments with a 1 year old.  I had to take DD to some of my appointments and it was a nightmare, like you I had to wait nearly an hour one day and DD was going mental by this time....a mixture of boredom and tiredness.  I ended up putting DD in creche 2 mornings per week to suit my appointments and it was much better.

Anyway must go, DH got back from shops, sent him out food shopping, dread to think what he's bought.

Take care.
Julie


----------



## lotties mom

Hi everyone.
Not sure if this is the right place to be.
We had ICSI just over 2 years ago, and were extremely lucky to get pg on the first attempt, and now have a beautiful daughter.
We are starting treatment again this Friday, hoping for a brother or sister for her.
I am a full time Mom, and love it to bits.  It is the most rewarding job I have ever done.
I am very nervous starting the treatment again, and just have my fingers crossed that all goes well for us again.  I can't help but feel that we were so lucky last time, that it will never work again, but you don't know if you don't try do you.
Everyone on here was so supportive last time, thank you.  
Wish us luck.


----------



## bluesky510

Hi everyone - I posted ages ago on this thread - then went into recluse mode as my husband and I tried to decide whether to go back for more tx - but I have been following you all in secret!
Having been back to see the clinic (argc) we have decided to plough on ahead with FET next cycle in November - so I am feeling those horrid feelings of being anxious and alone and as if we are the only couple in the entire world who are having to conceive this way.
Lotties Mum - you made me get back on line with your story - I have given up my career to become a full time mum to my little boy (9 months and a bit now) and it is indeed the most rewarding and fulfilling thing that I have ever done - and I take every day as a blessing - but I am so overwhelmed by the need to have another child and a little brother or sister for my little boy. We were successful too on outr first attempt and I can't help but feel that that was just luck too - but you are right - you have to try and keep on trying because there really is no reason why it won't work again i guess.
I am so glad that you are all there - it would be the most lonely journey otherwise
X Kitty


----------



## fragile

Hi all, what a lot ive missed, will type as fast as i can as DS will need collecting from playgroup very soon!

Lotties mum - welcome to you, you are certainly in the right place!

Kitty - Hi, not long until you start cycling too!

MoJo - Brilliant news - blimey what a HUGE jump in hcg, so pleased for you hun.

Emma - hi hun, hope you are doing ok.

Scruffy - sorry your not looking forward to christmas time but i fully understand.  it is really hard to get to your due date after losing your baby.  i hope DH will be home for your appointment so he can go with you & you get some positive news.  i was thinking about you last night, have you been to see the counsellor again?  if so how is it going?  hugs to you - just getting over a stinking cold myself just barking like a seal now!

Jules - so sorry your back to dregging, i know it must be so disappointing for you but hopefully they will have learnt things from this & you will respond brilliantly to any adjustments they make to your drugs etc.

Encore - glad your so relaxed about it all.  poor DD - hope she trashed the place good & proper for making you both wait like that, what a nightmare!


stressing a bit myself if AF doesnt show up in the next couple of days i will have to dreg longer & my EC dates will change & ive just arranged all the time off with work which will be a right pain to change & i really dont want to move my EC dates, just feel it will jinx it all somehow - ah well best go get my little tiger

lol  mo x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Jules-oh sweetheart, bless you, you must be feeling a bit mixed up at the mo   Poor you having to down reg again, but at least they didn't abandon this cycle, not much comfort i know but hopefully this time they will up your stimming drugs and you will get a lovely lot of good follies    It's often the cycle that you think isn't going to work out that does, I've read it so many times.    Just stay away from the fruit and veg aisle for a while!!  

Julz-hope you are still taking it easy-sending you lots of snuggling in vibes.    Will ask my clinic when we go re AH on blasts, very interesting.

Kitty-welcome back to this thread, are you doing a med or natural FET? November isn't far away-hope you have a wonderful extra xmas pressy to tell everyone this year.    That is the great thing about this thread we all understand the want and desperation for another baby on here. We all so want a sibling for our DS/DD.  

Lottie's mum-welcome to you to, wow are you d/regging this Friday then?? It has worked for you once it WILL work again for you.    so hope first time for you again.  

Mojo-Hope you are ok, when is your scan date?  

Mo-thank you for thinking about me hun   , I'm ok. Yes i am still seeing my counsellor and was making good progress but with my due date getting ever nearer i feel I've taken 4 steps back!   Blinking colds, don't like them make you feel poop! Try not to stress to much about AF (hard i know) as this could be holding off your AF-will do an AF dance for you       -hope it works. IF and IF you do have to change your dates, it won't jinx you, think of it the other way, it was meant to be delayed.   

Encore-OMG!! What a nightmare-thought OZ was more forward in "patient care" than us Brits?! You sound so laid back about it all-good for you.

Suzy-Hope you are ok and enjoying having your mum with you, especially at this lovely special time.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Well I dosed myself up Saturday, and felt much better. OH MY what a night, it was fab!!! Didn't get to bed until "silly" o'clock!!! Suffered the next day but hey, was worth it-especially as I bumped into some very old school friends, that i haven't seen for years! Normally I would have not liked the usual questions of how many children etc but as was so erm erm "drunk" was proud to say I have a gorgeous son and yes I would like another one or two-all without getting upset! Anyway cold is on it's way out thank goodness, DH still away, still no date of his return   into the 4th week now!  
Right off to get myself ready for a date with Spooks and the yummy Adam!!! Hope you'll be watching as well Kate, but Adam is all mine tonight!!   

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## fragile

just a quick question

local library copy of zita west is out, anyone have any info on improving egg quality?  might be a bit late as im dregging but worth a shot.

scruffy thanks hun, your so right if its late  "it was meant to be delayed" but still hoping AF arrives in time.  Glad to hear you are making good progress with counselling, im sure you havent really taken 4 steps back but talking through it all must leave you feeling raw & exhausted and your due date looming well, i know how that feels.  you are doing so well hun, especially as DH is away, you always sound really cheerful and are full  of support for everyone on here and as for making it through saturday night meeting up with old friends & getting through the interrogation about children- well, i think your a STAR!    well done you  & thanks for all  your positive posts  

lol  mo x


----------



## CJ

Hi all hope everyone is well,

Scruffy did you give me back my cold   I had another one this weekend, If was a gift to you Hun you didn't need to give it back. 
Sounds like you had a great night out, "silly" o'clock"   I love it!
Hope your DH comes back soon, 4 wks , I think your doing really well I'd be   all the time I hate being on my own.

Jules so sorry to hear about your tx what a nightmare, I hope upping the stimms will sort this out but what a waste of time as well as money etc  

Hi Julie, I'm a 1 packet girl not 1 biscut   that could be the prob. Not doing very well have put on 2lbs! thats what happens when I say the word diet my body panics, must try harder.
Hope your two little ones are snuggling in well, I'm going to ask to have AH done this time too, hope my ages doesn't go against me, but after it worked so well last time I would love to try it again.

Hi to everyone sorry being lazy to will catch up on everyones progress later.

Feeling really Pooh and cross   today as DH had SA results back thismorning and they are sh*t again, from nearly normal 2mths ago to worse than ever  how? 
Also his count has gone from 220mil which is mega high to 44mil which is normal but it's dropped loads and on top of all this other probs (mainly having no real motility) this is bad news for the trying au natural route. I don't know why I kid myself, I hate it when you get hope and then it's taken away, it would have been better to stay cr*p.
Been paying out 50 pounds a month for his reflexology and vits, what a waste.

Just received some okp's and preseed I got off the internet what a waste of money, fed up 

Love CJ


----------



## bluesky510

Hi everyone - 
I am so glad that I found this thread ! I think it might keep me sane for the next while ...

Mo - Mr Taranissi's tip at the ARGC was to drink 2 litres of milk a day to improve egg quality - I know that sounds horrific - but I used to make it more palatable by drinking choc M&S milk - it's something about the amount and type of protein in the milk - so get started.

CJ - your husband's SA sounds fab anyway - the most my dh produced was 1 mill/ml - not spectacular at all...but we were told we only needed a few normals..

Scruffy - not sure yet whether it will be a natural or medicated FET - have been told that it will depend on my hormones - so we shall see - I am v anxious already. Plus I am full of the cold too - like you.

Hi to everyone else - hope you are having a lovely pm.

xx Kitty


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

have been AWOL for a few days as I have been feeling pretty low, just a few family issues and this ongoing prob with ds milk and bf, added to that ds nearly choked last night on a piece of apple.He has got food stuck before, like they all do, but nothing like this. It was a really scary experience, I had to keep on slapping his back while tilting him downwards until it came up, they dont tell you in First Aid how hard you have to slap!!!! Then of course once he got that up he brought up all his dinner (TMI!!!), he cried for ages afterwards, I think he was as shaken as I was, poor little thing. Anyway, I have just had a big catch up reading all your posts.

Hello to lottiesmom and kitty look forward to getting to know you here and good luck for your upcoming txts.

Scruffy-did you watch Spooks last night?! Adam and the Nanny!!!! I was soooo jealous!!!!  Glad to hear your cold is getting better and that you had a good night out on Sat. I think I could do with one of those, its just a chance to put things aside for a few hours isnt it and let your hair down.

Mo- how are the dr side effects?

Jo-so pleased to read that your hcg went up to 2150 thats fantastic news well done you 
how did your ds heart trace go?

CJ-sorry to hear about dh SA results, it must be really frustrating particulary as he has obviously been taking care of himself with the vits and refelxology. 

Soz its short and sweet

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well

LOL
Kate


----------



## mojojo

Hi everyone,

Haven't been able to log on for a while and now I have caught that horrible cold too!

Kate - oh that must of be so scary for you and DS.Hope you are all OK now.

Kitty - good luck for the FET. Sounds like we all have a cold at the mo!

CJ - sorry you are feeling fed up. I think I remember that being stressed, or ill can effect sperm counts as a one off several months later. Maybe your DH just had a blip and hopefully it will get back to normal soon. I will still keep my fingers crossed for you ttc naturally x

Mo- not sure about egg quality but I have heard about milk too - I didn't drink it though as I can't stand the stuff, the most I could do was hide a tiny bit of cheese in my baked beans but that was hard enough for me! How is the down reg going? Good luck x

Scruffy - glad you had a fab night out. Hope your DH will be home soon. I never found out my exact EDD but it would have been in Dec too and I am also starting to think about it. Hopefully we will get through it though x

Lotties Mom - good luck for your trx. It is scary but it will be worth it in the end.

Julz - hows the 2ww going? When is test day? Good luck!

Encore - sorry they keep messing up your tests. I had the db test here and I had to fast. Was so hungry by the end of it was shaking! Your GP sounds a bit scary!!

Jules - sorry you have to tart dr again but hopefully they will have your drug levels right this time so you should get some nice juicy follies. Keep my fingers crossed for you.

Hi Dixie, thanks for the advice.

Hi to everyone.

Thanks for everyones good wishes. I have a 6 week scan this Friday. Really don't know what to think or expect now. I don't feel any different either and keep worrying if thats a bad sign and last night kept dreaming that I was having another MC and keep thinking of how far I still have to go. I should be excited and happy but it still seems too good to be true. Really hoping I get some good news on Fri so can maybe feel excited just a tiny bit - fingers crossed. Sorry if I'm not making much sense, wish I could just be 'normal'!

DS heart trace seemed to go OK we get the results next week, he didn't managed to pull it off but it has left him with sticky marks all over his chest! 

Hope everyone is well, really must go an lie on the sofa now.

Jo xxx


----------



## CJ

Thanks girls, it's not the result it's self that has upset me so much as we got so close last time and now it's come back worse than any others wv've ever had.  Thought with the vits and reflexology we had found some miracle cure, as silly as that sounds.

Jo wishing you loads of luck for this Friday, hope your scan is a wonderful experience.
Sadly DH's SA result this time is the noram for himl, it was the one 2mths ago which shocked us all, we have had about 9 SA over the 6yrs and they have all been rubbish apart from that one which was nearly normal at 42% motility, cons did tell us not to get are hopes up but you do don't you. 
Lucky to still have ES to look forward to so it's time to concentrate on that. Looking forward to hearing your good news on Friday  x

Hi Kate, god I really feel for you with your DS and the choking , I shuddered reading your post as choking is the one thing that really gets to me, it's so scary. When Finley choked a while back on a sausage it seem to last for ages and he went blue, I turned him up side down and whacked him on the back so many times it would have looked awful if anyone saw but I was terrified and it did come up but I had to put my finger in to fish it out as it came up so far but not enough. I was shaking for ages after and poor little fin was white as a sheet and hysterical (a lot to do with me crying and shaking as thing else) . Hope he's all o.k now, what a fright for you both,  are apples off the menu you for a while then?

Hi Kitty , I know my DH's count at 44mill is normal and that might sound good but sadly only 3% of them move and they are all sluggish and they have 0% progression (so they basically wiggle slowly on the spot) so they wouldn't get to an egg anyway. It is of course fine for ICSI but I was talking about for trying naturally.
I know it only takes one so not giving up hope but just sad that we had that one nearly normal SA.
Welcome to the thread and good luck with your FET  

CJ x


----------



## owennicki

Hi Girls

I'm back!  we were about to start treatment in America a few months ago and my DH got made redundant so we have moved back to the UK, living with my parents at the moment so a little frustrating! just waiting for the contract to end on the tenants in our house.

We have however had a refferal put through for treatment and it was going to take 13 weeks to see the consultant, so i looked in to other clinic's called back to my clinic and they have now decided that i don't need to see the consultant and i have an appointment for 2nd Nov! was shocked at how quick it was  - they called today to say we could get into next weeks 'group meeting' - have to go as it's over 2 years! We were all excited as we thought we could get treatment before christmas but they are saying it look unlikely as they close for 3 weeks over Christmas, now really disappointed. had to pinch myself that i am being totally silly and that it's still much quicker than we dreamed, isn't it silly once you get a sniff you not only want a bite but the whole thing!! 

Well i hope to be around a little more now, only problem is the fight for the one computer in the house!!

best of luck to you all, love
Nicki x


----------



## Julz

Hello Ladies,

Lotties mum - welcome on board, what stage of treatment are you at?  Have you just started downregging?  I too have give up work to be a full time mum and love it......it is definately harder staying at work though than actually going out to work.

Kitty - Good luck with FET next month, let us know how you get on.

Mo - hope AF has turned up.  My AF was 5 days late before I started downreg, typical isn't it!!!

Scruffy - Glad to had a fab night out, you deserved it.  It's been a long time since I suffered a hangover, I don't miss them.  Hope you have recovered and have some news of DH getting home.

CJ - I think you and DH should give AH a try, you've got nothing to loose and I don't see how the clinic can refuse you.  All my DH's SA have been really crap and we were told there was no way we would conceive naturally.  Don't worry about the biccies, I can't resist them either. 

Kate - poor DS choking, how scary, dunno if I would have coped so well.  Well done you.

Jo - Good luck this Friday.  I'm sure everything is going to be just fine.  You're so lucky, really really hopes this works for us, dunno what I'm going to do if we get a BFN.

Nicki - keep us updated with your progress.

Well my 2ww seems to be going pretty quick.  I was at the clinic on Monday for a scan, ev OK and no sign of OHSS and had to get a jag in my bum which was sore.  Can't believe I test next Wednesday.  Apart from having an extremely large belly only symptoms I have is sore boobs and loads of wind.  When I say my belly is big I'm sure I look about 5 months preggers, so much that the woman in the corner shop asked me if I was expecting, really wished I could have said yes but had to make up some excuse about getting really bloated before AF arrives every month.  Anyway she was mortified and so apologetic.  DH thinks it was a good omen as it happened on the last cycle before we found out we had a BFP.

Haven't really had a chance to relax either with DD running riot every day, I'm sure she's going through the terrible two's early.  Oh yeh and found out today that we're moving house in about 3 weeks.  We're still staying in Germany but moving a few hundred miles east of where we are.  It's no problem though because the removals pack everything for us but it's just came at a bad time.

Oh before I forget, this may be TMI for some people but when I was inserting my pessaries yesterday lunchtime I felt like a sort of big lump inside and I'm now paranoid that I've got an infection in my cervix or a prolapse.  Do you think I'm just being paranoid?  Maybe I put my finger in too far (sorry if TMI) when putting the pessary in.  God really hope it's nothing serious.

I'm off now to watch a bit of telly before bed.

Julie


----------



## fragile

Kate - what a nightmare - so scary for you both.  i did a baby first aid course but thumping the back of a plastic doll that isnt actually choking isnt quite the same & i always wonder if it came to it would i do it right, guess instinct just kicks in - well done you. 


MOJO  hope you get over your cold soon.  wow your scan has come around quickly.  so sorry you are not yet able to enjoy your pregnancy without worry, hopefully the scan will put your mind at rest a little  glad DS trace was ok, have you tried baby oil on the sticky stuff?

Nicki - wow that appointment is so quick lucky you but i know what you mean you just want to get started right away

Julie - all the signs look good if the symptoms are the same as last time.  bet that woman in the shop was mortified - poor thing - hopefully you will be ale to go in soon & tell her she was right!  

CJ - sorry to hear natural isnt possible & it will have to be icsi after all the good things DH has been doing with reflex & vits.

Kitty blimey thats a LOT of milk.  bit confused as the one thing i remember someone saying is that Zita said no milk or dairy.  still obviously worked for you am doing my best for 2 litres of water a day, nuts for protein but will tot off & have a hot milk now  & keep my fingers crossed.

AF finally arrived today - yey- now i just hope it wasnt too late & that all looks ok on my scan on Monday so i can start stimms on Wed, really hope they dont delay it

hope everyone else is ok, just a quickie as im in work tomorrow & want to have a nice long soak

lol  mo x


----------



## lotties mom

Hello again
Thank you all for being so welcoming again.  I seem to remember some of your names from wen I was last on here.  My DD was born 3/4/5 so anyone who was around a bit before that I will probably remember.

Kate - It must have been horrifying to see LO chocking.  My DD has only done it once, and I was really surprised that I seem to go straight into first aider mode, and after a lot of slapping, we got the cheese up.  I then had to calm down a very upset toddler, and an equally upset and frightened Daddy.  It is very very scary though.

Julz - I agree it is much harder being at home full time.  I was an area managers PA before I left work, and it was much easier making sure offices and managers ran on time and to schedule than it is being at home.  The woman in the shop should have been mortified, reading it did make me laugh though.  It must be a lucky omen for you, I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Owennicki - We had just as quick an appointment as you, I phoned up on the Friday, and had a appointment for the following Thursday.  Amazing how much quicker it is when you are private.  In fact it has only been 6 weeks since we originally saw the consultant this time, and I start downregging tomorrow!

Hello to everyone else too, I am sure I will get to know you all and your stories on here soon.

As I have just said we start downregging tomorrow.  This time I am more nervous than last.  Part of it is because I know what I will be going through, and my DH keeps reminding me how bloated, and mardy I was last time.  I really hope that wen I have a mood swing I will not shout at DD for no reason, but my Mom will be around most of the time, and she remembers it from last time too.  Oh well here goes tomorrow.

P.S. Can anyone tell me where I can get a reminder of all of the abreviations as I can't remember them all.


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Have tried getting on FF for a couple of nights now and as soon as I sit down the damn phone rings   which is nice as it's normally one of my friends phoning for a natter   to check I'm ok as DH away, end up being on the phone for ages   and to tired to log on!!!

Mo-aaawwww bless you honey for what you said about me, you made me cry (good tears) Thank you so much, you have made my night tonight.   Don't think i was a star Saturday night just drunk!!! ooops    So pleased that AF has arrived, my little dance helped then. I'm sure it's not to late for it to have started and all will be fine at your scan Monday, i have been to baseline many times still bleeding. Re improving egg quality i have read about drinking milk and also upping your protein intake, from stims though so you are not too late. Good luck for baseline on Monday    Got a good feeling in my bones.  

CJ-aah sweetheart, sorry you are down about your DH SA results. They do change oh so much every month. I have to say OMG at 220mil!!!  Sounds like super stud to me!!  I was always told anything over 20 mil is ok?? DH was 21mil before we had DS, last SA beginning of this year was down to 13mil, but that 's not including the morph side of it though.  I totally understand you hoping for a natural miracle as do we, knowing full well it will never happen   but it keeps me going in a strange way hoping that we may be one of those lucky ones you read about, don't give up hope honey.    I've just got some preseed again as well for when DH returns home   but chances are it's a waste of money or he won't be home when I ovulate!! Oh well, can be a waste of money like my elephants    Is that your dog in your photo?? He/she is lovely. How is your cat by the way, just remembered she was poorly a while back? Hope she is ok now.  I wanted to give you your cold back as I like you so much.   

Kate-OMG   poor you and DS, bet it frightened you both. Ah bless him bringing his dinner up as well, bet he was so upset. Have to say it gets worse (well in a weird way, yours is far more serious) DS had a tic-tac the other day,I keep a packet in my bag, anyway the next think he is panicking and crying he had only put it up his nose!!! Now usually i would have panicked but I laughed   not funny but couldn't help it, boys and their fiddling! I manged to get him to snort it out, eewww, and then he laughed, I did tell him it was very silly and they were for eating! Apparently DH was the same when he was a boy  
oooh Spooks was good wasn't it-oh how I wanted to be the nanny, lucky girl!! He hasn't seen you and me though has he   Sat was fab thank you and yes your right it does you good to let your hair down now and again.

Jules-how's the d/regging going this time?  Have you a date for baseline yet? Do you ever hear from Spangle? If you do please pass on my hellos and hope she is ok.

Julie-wow they do things differently out there, I've never had a scan in the 2ww, have they always done that? I had loads of wind with my BFP so heres hoping for you.    Won't be long and you'll be going back into that shop and telling that women yes you are pregnant.    Sorry have no idea re the pessary, wouldn't think it is anything to worry about. Who knows what is inside our body's normally before we go routing around in there!!

Nicki-Hi and welcome back, your new photo of your DS is gorgeous. Sorry your DH got made redundant, must have been hard coming back to the UK? Are you here to stay? My goodness you are lucky getting an appointment so quickly. Hope your appointment goes well on the 2nd and the New Year will be here before you know it.  

Kitty-damn colds! sorry you have got one as well. Any news on your dates yet?? Would you prefer natural FET?

Jo-How you doing? Good luck for your scan tomorrow, don't panic if they don't see anything as you are only 6 weeks, so so hope everything is ok.    Please let us know as soon as you can, keeping everything crossed for you.   Hope your DS results are ok next week as well, poor mite having to wear that all night. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

So glad it's half term next week, no clock watching yipeee. DH, MAY pop home the weekend after this one for a couple of days to see us as we are missing him so much but he will have to go back to finish the job off   not sure how long that will be for but he did say he would fly back again for our appointment   so could be for a while again. 

Well got a date with an ironing board  

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Lotties mum, what a cute photo of your DD, Good luck for your first D/reg sniff/injection tomorrow.    Wonderful that your mum will be around so much to help. Hope you don't get to many side effects.  

love Scruffy xx


----------



## CJ

Hi all, 
Lotties mum good luck with the d/r I always turn into a completely      when I'm d/r'ing, normally have to do it for 3 wks but next time might be long  hope you don't have too much of a rough time. I found that I was fine with the boys and never lost my rag around them but as soon as DH opened his mouth to speak I jumped down his throat, I'll be nicer to him when I start my next TX 

Ahh Scruffy when your hubby coming home, even I've had enough now and he's not even mine   It has been a long time Hun your coping really well (just have to think about if it was my hubby and I panic) It sound like he's planning a bit longer out then  
Be nice if he comes back to see you and DS next weekend, albeit only a few days, you've probably forgotton what he looks like.
Your so kind sweetie giving me back my cold but I insist you keep it (I'm so kind like that) How are your elephants doing, with 7 elephants (did you get 7  ) you can't be lonely at bedtime   still haven't got mine, if yours work can I borrow them?  
I've heard good things about that preseed, were on the right days at the moment so just trying it out     
DH did have a huge count, I know it's a amazing he kept that many little   up there, shame they didn't move   oh well you never know, as they always say it "only takes one" you'd think out of 44mill one would make it, if you did 44mill goes on the lottery you'd win right? 
Yes thats a pic of my dog, Murphy, my poorly cat (Milly) died Hun , she died 3 days after we moved into this house in March, seems a life time ago now but her brother is always here to remind us of her. We have a new little friend now called "bumble" (bl**dy Flowertots ) she is nearly 6mths and we got her from the RSPCA when she was 3mths, she's lovely but god is she brave, thinks nothing of taking on the dog, poor Murphy's had more than he bargained for on may occasions.

Hi Julie, god moving in 3 wks   that's short notice, how come ? sorry nosey, is your DH in the army or something ( hope that doesn't sound like a thick question you've probably said that somewhere already  )
Wow testing next week it comes around quickly, fingerscrossed for you   
Oh the terrible two's is a lye it starts at 18 mths (it's just that doesn't rhyme as well as two  ) 

CJ x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi CJ

I am so sorry you lost your lovely cat Milly, i feel so bad for not remembering to ask after her before now    especially as a cat owner/lover myself I know how upset I would be to loose our cat. He has been a great comfort to me in the evenings while DH is away. Your kitten sounds lovely though, I LOVE the name  , it's sweet and I am a Bumble Bee fan, hence my aviator picture (think that's what it's called  ) Murphy is gorgeous, how old is he? My goodness you have a full house!!     Yes my DH is planning to be longer-Mmmmm 3 weeks my foot!!!  Be 5 weeks by the time he pops back for the weekend then who knows how long!!  It is good for the business (as they keep adding on jobs) but oh we miss him   I'm hoping I will be a slimmer wife time he gets back!    3lb so far but seem to be stuck on that-can't shift any more!    He has a photo of DS and I next to his bed (or so he says, probably still in his suitcase. )  Of course you can borrow my elephants if they ever work, but you are not going to need them!! Your next tx will work, I just know it.   
I must insist you keep your cold, honestly I don't mind you keeping it.  
Good luck with the preseed and  -would be wonderful if it worked for you hun.   
Terrible two's (18months   ) just to warn you girls, it goes on and on and on.....   love it though.

Julie-oh my goodness must have missed reading you are moving-3 weeks time OMG!!!! 


night night girls

Scruffy xx


----------



## Julz

Good Afternoon Ladies,

Mo - glad AF has eventually arrived, it's so annoying when it's late especially when you're willing it to arrive.  Hope your scan goes OK on Monday.

Lotties mum - I was a PA too!!!  I agree organising people is much easier than organising a baby or toddler.  So you've just started downregging, before you know it you'll be on the 2ww.  To be honest I found this cycle far much easier this time than previous cycles, I think it's because I now have a child and it won't be so devastating if I get a BFN.  Besides you don't really have the time to think about it with a toddler running riot!!!

Scruffy - your story about the tic-tac made me laugh.  It reminded me of a friend who's DS put a baked bean up his nose and she couldn't get it down, he then sniffed so she had to take him to A&E to get it removed.  Not funny at the time but very funny now.  Yes they do things very different at my clinc in Germany compared to UK.  As with my last cycle I got a scan before ET and a jag in my bum, think it was to improve the uterus lining or something and then a scan 4 days after ET to check the lining again and get another jag.  They also check for OHSS.  Think it's because over here people get sued for silly things so they are just covering their own backs.  Don't give your DH a hard time when he gets back and I'm sure he does have a photo of you and DS next to his bed.

CJ - Sorry to read of your cat.  We had 2 cats (Tyson and Bonzo) when we moved out here and sadly Bonzo died while I was pregnant and I was devastated.  We've decided just to stick with the one cat at the moment.  Yes DH is in the army and we've been living in Germany since March 2004 now.  He got promoted to Sargeant while in Afghanistan in June, and usually a promotion means a move as well, which we didn't expect until January really.  Anyway were supposed to be moving on 7th November but it changed today to 13th.  5 more sleeps till I test, can't wait.

Felt a bit yukky this morning when I got up and had really bad backache when I got out the shower, so bad I had to lie down for 15 mins.  Don't know what it's all about but am trying not to look too much into it.

Over and out for now folks, have a great weekend everyone.

Julie


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

just a quick post as ds has managed to end this fun packed week with a stomach upset, I was up with him most of the night last night, he has stopped vomiting today, but now as a temp and a cough!!! I for one will be glad when this week is over!!!! But thank you for all your kind words about the other ds incident!!!

Scruffy-I hope your ds enjoyed his 2 hrs of "tic tac freshness"!!!! I really hope that your dh manages to come home for the weekend, what line of work is he in? Have you seen that Sky 1 has bought Lost so it wont be shown on channel 4 anymore!!!!!! Disaster!!!!!!

Jo-hope the scan went well today  

fragile-glad to hear that AF arrived so good luck for your scan on mon

There is loads more I want to post to you all but I am absolutely shattered and its taken me about 15mins to write this!!!!! So, sending you all lots of positive vibes and hope everyone has a good weekend.

LOL
Kate


----------



## CJ

Only just notice your tick tack story scruffy, I kept thinking what are these girls on about..tick tacks  . Ahh what delights I have to look forward too. 

I took the sides off of the boys cot beds tonight   , thought it would be fun , not sure how I'll feel tomorrow when they are jumping about at 4 in the morning   They look so cute though, Finley had fallen out but I put a double duvet (folded over) in between their cots and 2 bean bag chairs on top of that to try and act as a barrier, well it didn't work and Fin was fast asleep sitting up leaning back on one of the bean bags when I went in, then while I was watching him his head fell forwards and landed in his lap, then he heard me creeping about and sat up looked at me then tried to craw towards me but as he was in his sleeping bag he fell forwards and was just laying face down on the duvet, I was all ready for the tears he didn't cry but the poor little thing just went back to sleep again. He must have been just too tired to move, I was wetting my self with laughter it was so funny. DH said I was mean, I know it sounds a bit mean but to watch it all happen was so funny (sorry but it was ), anyway he's back in bed now. I'm going to buy some of those bed guards things tomorrow so it doesn't happen again. Just hope he stays there now.

Anyway hope your all well, Hi Kate and Julie will do a better post tomorrow, we seem a bit thin on the gound on here lately where is everyone?  

CJ x


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been AWOL lately, I've been reading, but just had no time to post what with my mum staying with us.
She is going back to the UK on Monday evening, so should be able to post more then,

Everything OK here.

Love,

Suzy


----------



## fragile

Hi all

Kate - WHAT!!!!!! i dont have sky does that mean i wont be able to watch the next series of Lost/ OMG!  hope DS is a lot better & you have had some rest

Julie - im so thankful that all DS sticks up his nose is his fingers, hope you are feeling better today

Lottiesmum - congrats on dregging today.  ive been a bit snappy but DH has the brunt of it!

Scruffy - thanks for the reasurance its not too late - how much protein in a bar of dairy milk?  so glad DH will be with you for your appointment & fingers crossed he makes it next weekend

C>J - was laughing you saying you will be nicer to DH next tx.  i think my DH takes it as doing his bit in the tx.  after all i have to go through the jabs & EC etc so the least he can do is put up with a bit of nagging!!

Suzy - hi there hope all is ok with you.


im getting excited about my scan on monday i so hope all is ok to start stimming on Wed!  have a good weekend

lol  mo x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Kate-NOOOOOOOOOO-   they can't do that!!! I haven't got Sky, what am I supposed to do-why did they do that-oh poop!  Have to wait until it's out on dvd  
Bless your poor DS, hope he is a little better today  
 2hr freshness-that made me laugh - forgot they say that in the advert.  

CJ-aahh I remember doing that with DS cot, they are growing up   We have such the same humor-sorry I would have found it funny as well    When DS went into his big boy bed I remember hearing a big bang, we ran upstairs and yes he had fallen out of bed but must have tried to climb back in as he had his head on the bed but his body was kneeling on the floor-oh dear I did laugh    Still smiling about it to myself now as i type it   
Oh i so hope I get to use our lovely cot again soon  

Mo-  protein in dairy milk-yes I'm sure there is   ooohh I'd love some right now-yum yum  

Suzy-Glad everything well with you, guessed you were busy with your mum, must be nice having her there.

hi to everyone else-I'm the only saddo on here on a Saturday night    Wish it was last Saturday!!  

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

No scruffy you are not the only saddo on here on a Sat night I'm here to!!!!!!  Just left ds downstairs with my dh after he has had another vomiting session, I think he is making himself sick now. This happened earlier in the year after he had a tummy bug, he didnt eat properly for about a month afterwards, he would only take baby rice if you gave him anything else he would eat it and then promptly chuck it back up!!!!! Lovely!!! We haven't got sky either, but I have to admit my guilty secret!!! I have already seen the first 3 episodes of season 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh, got to go now my dh is shouting me
Hi to everyone else for now
LOL
Kate


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Kate


Aww your poor DS, and you. So hard when they are sick. I remember when DS was younger he had a bug once and then after  that wouldn't eat, it was as if he was scared to eat in case he was sick again-sending you hugs hun   really hope he improves soon.
Nooo you can't go without telling me what's happened in Lost season 3!!!   Oh you must tell me...but I guess Mo may not want to know-oh poop again    Is it good?? So cross they are going over to Sky, serves them right if they loose a lot of viewers as not everyone has Sky! 

love
Scruffy xx


----------



## mojojo

Hi, thanks for the good luck messages.

We had the scan and although its still early days we saw a flickering heartbeat, have to go back a week Monday for another scan so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Have started to feel sick throughout the day as well and thinking about food starts me off wretching, still a long way to go but I'm hoping thats a good sign. 

Julz - sending you sticky vibes and lots of good luck for Wednesday. Bloatedness and back ache can be a good sign so fingers crossed !X

Sorry but I am going to have to dash, I have left DH on his own downstairs so had better go and spend some time with him. 

Take care,

Jo xxx


----------



## scruffyted

Jo

That's fantastic news, so pleased for you    . I know it is early days (as we both know   ) but it's fantastic that you are feeling sick and that you are wretching. Keeping everything crossed for you for your scan Monday week.  

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## Imogen

HI everyone,

It has been so long since I've been on here (the Spring....) that I'm not going to even attempt personals, other than to say, congratulations to those that have had luck and hugs to those that haven't.

I wanted your advice really.  
Since our disasterous spring cycle (dh got severe virus during tx, clinic told us to carry on, after EC his sample had only 1 sperm and needless to say, we got a bfn).  Dh got very very depressed and we went through a very rough patch.  
Things a little better (not much!) and we've decided to try again.  Clinic gave us 'credit note' for spring cycle (after threats of legal action...) so I have just started downregging.  Trouble is, have just found out that Dh has really severe varicoceles on both testicles and will have to have an op (either smallish or biggish) soon - can't get any more info from the hosp yet.  He's been feeling unwell for ages and no one would listen and we finally now know why he has MF.  Feel completely overwhelmed by tx anyway (beloved 14 dog become doubly incontinent and I'll have to have him put to sleep and I just can't bear it, just moved to big run down house with no funds - BIG mistake- and lots of financial pressure) and thought of Dh being ill, plus me having tx/being pg with no outside help feels v scary.  Dh feels if we put it off this time we'll never do it (I'm 39 in Jan) and really wants me to carry on.  I'm just in tears all the time (could be the d/r...) and am tempted to call hozzy and see if we can defer.

Hope it's okay to put this on here as I know there are lots of folks who are waiting to cycle and probably think I'm a silly moo but I just dont' know what to do and can't help feeling that if I feel this down it isn't a great time to hope for a sticky embie, is it

love to all,
Imogen.x.


----------



## fragile

Hi all

Kate & Scruffy I WANT TO KNOW!!!!! & lets face it i dont have sky and im never going to get the next season on DVD so this will be my only way to find out. 

Mojo so glad all was well on scan, all signs are good-so pleased fo you!

imogen - so sorry your having such a hard time.  for sure the effects of dregging are making it harder to handle and having no info from the hos re DH op is leaving you in limbo so its no surprise its all overwhelming for you & so sorry about your dog.  i really dont know what to say except your not silly & we are all here to support each other, i hope you can get some clarity on the situation soon re DH op, maybe then things will seem a little clearer.

DS wants me to go & hide percy under his building bricks so will have to dash!  hope everyone is ok

lol  mo x


----------



## Julz

Hi Folks,

Hope you are all well.

Kate - Poor DS, what a shame.  DD have a stomach bug once when DH was away and I was like a zombie for about 5 days.  As it the puking everywhere wasn't bad enough she developed really bad diarriah (sorry about spelling) for about 5 days.  Hope your DS hasn't got any worse and is now on the mend.  Do you know when Series 3 of Lost will be shown on Sky?  I'm just dying to see it.

CJ - what a funny story about the boys beds, hope the boys are adapting to sleeping in beds now.  I'm dreading taking the sides of Abbie's cot, oh god just imagine her running around daft before bed and when she gets up in the morning.

Suzy - hope you got plenty of time to put your feet up while your mum was visiting.....isn't it nice to have people running after you once in a while?

Fragile - hope you scan went OK today.

Scruffy - no you weren't the only person who logged in on Saturday night, I did too......we lead such exciting lives eh!!

Jo - a flickering heartbeat is fantastic news, you and DH must be well chuffed.  I can understand you not wanting to get your hopes up but sounds like everything is just dandy.

Imogen - you poor thing and you are not a silly moo.  I'm assuming the hospital where you are having tx knows that DH needs to have an op?  Does DH know how you are feeling?  You certainly have a lot going on at the moment and I know it might sound out of order but do you think it's the right time to be going through another cycle?  I really hope I haven't offended you but don't want to see you getting stressed over this tx too......stress isn't good for the eggs!!!  I also see you're a Scottish lass - me too!!!

Well I'm feeling pretty negative today, don't know why, somehow I feel deep down that it hasn't worked.  I test on Wednesday and sent DH out to get a HPT today only to text him and tell him not to bother as I'll wait until Wednesday.  I've got no AF yet, the usual sore boobs and that's about it apart from the odd AF pain usually once or twice through the night.  I think it's because on my last cycle I never got any AF type pains.  

The only thing that gives me a glimmer of hope is I've felt a bit sicky in the morning which I've put down to hunger, peeing loads which I've put down to the pessaries and my really bloated tummy - don't know how to explain this but you know when you're preggers and you lean on something with your bump it's a weird feeling, well I've had that for a few days when DD has been sitting on my knee and leans against my stomach - I'm putting this down to a swollen uterus or whatever is swollen inside.

Anyway need to go, DD calling.

Take care.

Julie


----------



## Hun

Julz - I think it sounds *really  * positive, in fact I'd place a fiver on the fact that you have a bean in there....time to pee on a stick I think!!!

Imogen lovely to see you here, I think you should do what stresses you least. Write a list of fors and againsts doing it now and doing it 6 months time, and see what wins....I think you should do it when the time is right, but I also know that waiting can be stressful too, and in some ways there is NEVER a good time. Family, work, money pressures are just about constant in my life! Sending you hugs and hoping all goes well.

Hi to everyone else
Hun xx


----------



## helenab

hi everyone - sorry i've been awol but just felt so ill for, well, the past 18 weeks!    All is well with me, DH, little Sienna and the twins but I am soooo tired.....  Anyway, what a massive amount to catch up on - serves me right!  

I have been thinking about you all and sending lots of postivie thougths so now I am going to go back over the last 2 months and catch up properly......

But first I did see your news just now Suzy and woo hoo !  I am so pleased!!!!!!  

Will post properly later when i've read it all!

Lots of love
Helena
XXXX


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

Helena-good to see you back, so sorry that you have felt so ill, but hope you are feeling better now.

Julie-these last few days of the 2ww are so difficult aren't they, you analyse every little twinge, sending you loads of positive vibes for wed   

Imogen-its sounds like you have certainly got a lot on your plate right now, whatever you decide to do it will be the right decision as long as you feel comfortable with it.

Jo-fantastic news on seeing the heartbeat 

Scruffy and mo-I will def fill you in on all the Lost goings on, but perhaps I better do it by IM tom, just in case someone else doesn't want to know!!!!!! Spooks tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well ds seems to be doing a little better he is eating only small amounts and although he is retching after eating he hasn't vomited since Sat, so thats an improvement. I have had some sad news today tho, my Mum has been diagnosed with parkinsons disease. I had a feeling that she had got it and it was confirmed by the consultant today. She is shocked and a little shaken but seems to be doing ok. Hopefully she should start drug therapy in the next couple of weeks.

Hugs to everyone else

LOL
Kate


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Helena-lovely to see your post, sorry you have been so sick, hope it is passing now. 

Mo-yippee, glad you want to know about what happens in Lost as well   How did your scan go?? Do you start Stimms on Wednesday?    Another "Thomas" fan I see    DS loves him.

Kate-yes yes yes you must now tell us!!!   Maybe by IM would be better just in case any other Lost fan's dont want to know. Had to tape Spooks   a friend rang for a chat   and has only just put the phone down, my goodness she can natter!!! Will watch it tomorrow, was it a good one? Ooh I hope Adam had his top of again!!    I am so sorry to read your sad news about your mum, even if you did suspect it it must have been a shock. I don't know much about Parkinsons other than what I have read and that Michael Fox has it-sending you and your mum huge hugs sweetheart-  Will the drugs control it at all?

Imogen-nice to see your post-you certainly have a huge amount on your plate at the mo  Huns idea of a list sounds like a really good idea-whatever you decide will be the right one for you. You are not a silly moo at all and we are all here to support one another what ever stage they are at. The d/reg drugs will not be helping how you are feeling at all-what do the hospital say about your DH? Will his op effect your tx? So sorry to hear about your dog, sending you hugs hun   

Julz-Ooohh hun is right, sounds very promising to me    Sending you lots of positive vibes for your test on Wednesday    

Hun-nice to see your post, hope you are ok x

CJ-Hope the boys haven't fallen out of bed anymore   

Jules-Any news on how your d/regging is going this time?   

Hi to everyone else.

DH is coming home on Friday          he is home until Monday or Tuesday ( 4-5 days will be great to see him, won't want him to go back though   )then he is flying back out for a week or so (mmm how long is 'so'     )  I am so excited to see him, roll on Friday!!! So hope he is back again in time for our Consultation in November, he did say that he would fly back again for the day and evening then fly back again if need be to finish the job off if it isn't finished in time for our appointment-still with me, bit confusing all this flying about!!   
I'll have to get used someone in my bed again-after 5 weeks of having the bed to myself!  

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## CJ

Hi girls just a quick one, 

Goodluck Julie with testing tomorrow, not sure if you have lasted or if you have done a sneaky test yet  
Fingers are tightly crossed for you Hun    

Hi Scruffy,  yea! so glad your hubby is coming home, be lovely to have him back (if only for a short while  ) Hopefully it won't be too long until he's back for good  

Well this bed business is driving me nuts today, we have had not real probs at night apart from Charlie climbing into fin's bed to go to sleep (soo cute!) he loves the closeness and love to cuddle up but Fin doesn't.
So today I have put Charlie's sides back on because I have just spent 1 and a half hrs running up and down the stairs. Charlie keeps getting into Fin's bed and he hates it, an it's worse for day time naps because it's so light in there room, they went to sleep fine when in there cots but today it's just been playtime up there. Poor Fin was trying to go to sleep (he look so tired) but Charlie kept getting in on top of him and stealing his bear too which has brought little fin to tears about 8 times already.
So far so good now though, Charlie is caged in his cot   and Fin is in is big boy bed (with a bed guard as he was falling out before  ) and they have gone straight to sleep. Will keep things like this for now I think.

Hi to everyone , sorry I'm being lazy I will post more later, desperately need coffee and biscuts right now  

CJ x


----------



## Julz

Just a quickie - managed to stop myself from buying an HPT on Monday and today and going to wait until my blood test tomorrow.  I think I've got to the point now where I don't care what the result is I just need to know......I do care really about the result.

Need to get back to packing as we're leaving tomorrow lunchtime to head for the ferry port in Amsterdam to get us back to the UK for 10 days....god just think this time tomorrow I'll be full or joy or full of tears.

Hope you are all OK.

Julie


----------



## CJ

Hi just another quick on while boys are watching PP, but I need a little rant 
I'm pretty pee'd off because I just rang clinic to see whats happening and I was told that my recipient is going on hols in Jan and she doesn't want to cancel as it's been booked for a while so TX won't be starting until Feb    I'm gutted as I have been gearing up to start in Dec and now I won't be d/ringuntil at least Feb and EC maybe in March. I feel the clinic should have told me before as they have said all along I'd behaving EC in Jan and when we spoke two wks ago it was going to be early Jan    if she's had her hols booked for a while why didn't they know this 2 wks ago  
I know it's only 2 mths difference but it annoys me I only find these things out when I call them.
Plus I'm doing something very special (I think) I really think my feelings should be considered and be kept in the " loop" 
I hope that doesn't sound selfish as I know that lots of people would love to be able to egg share or be able to have more TX but I just think were being treated as 2nd best in the whole thing, they never call me to tell me anything.
Right rant over.

Hi Julie, good luck with the packing, when are you gong to test if your leaving tomorrow?, what a busy day you'll have. best of luck  
Love CJ x


----------



## fragile

AAAARGGGG! its done it again, ive just typed loads & its vanished!!

CJ very shortened version - i would be raging too if i were you.  how could these people put a holiday before going ahead with trying for a baby? especially as you are doing something so special for them.

Kate thanks so much for the LOST update.  very secretive getting the news via IM!  sorry for all the extra typing you will be doing but much appreciated!  

Julz good luck for tomorrow, got everything crossed for you

Helena nice to see you back

scruffy, so glad DH will be home this weekend, wont be seeing you on here much then!     all well with my scan starting stimming tomorrow.

as i said very shortened version, took me half hr to type the last lot.  why oh why does it vanish? GRRRRR

lol  mo x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

CJ-  no wonder you are feeling p**d off!! You ARE doing something very special. I am very surprised that they don't go by the egg giver's calender   surely that makes more sense as you are giving the gift of a possible baby to someone. I do think your clinic should have told you but maybe they didn't know she was going on holiday either. I know it must be very frustrating as you were geared up to start d/r in Dec, try and think of the positives that you can have a drink New Year   and also when you do have E/T, if it is in March, it is a wonderful month (my birthday! ) sending you a hug hun as you sound really fed up, which I don't blame you for I would be too- 

Julz-good luck for testing tomorrow, really hope you will full of joy    You've got a busy day tomorrow then!!

Kate-Thank you so much for the IM re Lost-oh my goodness how confusing   I so want to see it now!!! Damn Sky1!! Will IM you with questions on it all  

Mo-So glad your scan went well and that you start stimming tomorrow-oooh how exciting.   
You're right won't be around much at the weekend but I'll be back....  

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## Julz

Well just spoke to the doc on the phone and it's a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!.......oh and going with the levels he said it's possible that the two have implanted.  Me and DH are delighted and can't believe how lucky we are........although we've a long way to go.

Need to get off to the ferry port now.

Take care.
Julie


----------



## shiabni12

Julie
huge congratulations thats fantastic news  and maybe twins as well!!!!!!
Hope you have a good trip back to the UK and take care of yourself
LOL
Kate


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,

FANTASTIC NEWS! Julie!!!  Let's hope you have a smooth and happy 9 months ahead.  Just brilliant  

CJ - I have only come in on the 'end' of your story about your egg share but it doesn't sound at all right to me that you are the last to be informed - I cannot imagine ANYTHING more special in the whole world than to help another person have a baby - it is an incredible thing to do - and the lack of respect being shown to you is simply not on. 

Scruffy - what does your Dh do then, all this flying around the world?  Sounds very glam?

Sorry no other personals, I have a lot of catching up to do, I think  

I am not feeling much brighter today, sorry to say.
One of the probs is the dog - he is now nearly 14, deaf and doubly incontinent (sorry if tmi).  He's on a lot of drugs and I just manage by being very very vigilant with the dettox etc but it is very wearing and worrying with a toddler in the house too.  He doesn't cope with being left alone and therefore we don't go out for very long and I now dont' have friends over in case it's a bit niffy.  So, what with moving somewhere new and knowing no-one, losing my car with no replacement in sight, and Rupert having a dose of the 'terrible 2's' this week (and the Synarel) I'm just about in bits all the time.  I know the only sensible thing is to have the dog put to sleep (he's got cancer and isn't going to get any better) but I was given him just after I lost my first baby 14 years ago and I got him 'mixed up' with that baby I think.  I also come from a very abusive background and this dog was the first person (he is a person to me) to ever show me unconditional love and I just can't 'pay him back' by having him put down but I can't really carrry on like this, trapped in a smelly house in tears all the time.  I just don't think I could add being pg (how do I try to create a life at the same time as I am choosing to end one?), yet alone having another baby, to the mix without cracking!
Sorry for protracted whine, and sorry to non-dog lovers who will prob think this is a load of self pitying drivel.  Okay, I'm in tears again (getting tired of this myself now) so off for a cuppa whilst screamypants - aka my ds - is having a much needed nap.

love to all.
Sorry.
IMogen.x.


----------



## CJ

YEA! CONGRATULATIONS   

Well done Hunny, I'm so pleased for you, and could be twins  fantastic, best of luck with the next 9mths and look forward to hearing all oyur news.
When's your scan dates?

Well rang nurse and told her my worries about lady putting holiday before our tx and I was concerned, she said she could ask her to cancel (but then I'll feel like the bad person in it all)she said the next best thing is for her to fiddle with the dates so I d/r for longer so I'm ready the moment she gets back.
I've said i'll do what ever makes thing easier but I hate d/r, they have said they will ask her to do her trail run before she goes away so that will speed things up but I don't know why I'm left feeling like I'm making probs for them when it's them who keep changing the rules. 
Oh and they did know she was going on hols but they thought they could arrange tx around it so thought there was not point in telling me, but she has since said that she doesn't want to start until after so as it's now going to effect it they thought they would tell me....ummm I rang them and thats how I found out [:x]

So she has to go away now and try and work things out to be "fair" to us both, also she says it will depend on my af's.
Anyway after all that she think I may start d/r end of Dec anyway (apparently I was going to start the end of Nov for EC in Jan  So although starting d/r is only a month later I will have to d/r for much longer now so I'm ready , but surly that will mean 8 wks of d/r that can't be right 

Thanks Mo and Scruffy for your replies, I feel the same way, our tx together (me and recipient) should come before anything else we do.
Nurse will probably change it all as she did say it depends on my AF's so it could all change again and be even later starting .

Love CJ x


----------



## CJ

Ahh Imogen     you do sound very upset at the moment, and rightly so you have a lot on your plate. I guess being an outsider I can say what I would do but then I don't have the emotional attachment, and your sounds stronger than most because how he's helped you through the yrs. 
My sister is going through something abit similar her dog of 7 yrs has got cancer and they had an op to remove it but it came back, a tumor which is just getting bigger and it's on the top of this head   she has to make the same decision. She called last week because he was in a bit of a state with weeing everywhere, and she has young children and is 7mths pg and it was getting a bit much.
The problem for them is that he just carries on so hard to be normal in that if they go to his lead he gets up like clock work and gets excited, same with food although he's not eating much.
She said it would be fine if she could see if we in pain as she would see it as ending his suffering but because he's not showing her that she feels like if they put him to sleep she'd be doing something wrong as he can still get up and walk about and seems to enjoy things.
All I said to her was to take him to the vets and to go through how he is at the moment and what his life is like, what he can do etc and see what they say because they will have a better idea what would be best for him.
She's not answering my calls at the moment so not sure if thats bad news or what, it's hard too as he has grown up with her older two children so he's such a huge part of there family.
Sorry not making things any better for you but if you do decide that it's time then don't feel like your letting him down as he's old and had a lovely life with you and he does sound in a poorly state which is no fun for him..if only they could talk 

Love CJ x


----------



## Imogen

Thanks, CJ.
Sorry for going on so.
Just don't feel able to cope with much at the moment. 
    
I.x.


----------



## CJ

Don't say sorry Hun you have a lot going on with your dog and having TX, d/ring makes you feel totally c*rp anyway (I feel like I'm constantly sad and down when I'm d/ring, it's a really dragging feeling for me), and having no car and not being able to go out for very long, crumbs sweetie I think your doing so well just to hold it together Truly .
I'm dreading my d/r and I don't have any of your other probs, I know I would go mad with out my car and if it couldn't go out much, and if Murphy was ill too it would be too much, I'd be in tears.
Wish I could say something to help you.
Loads of hugs to you (and sleeping screamypants   )

CJ xxxxx


----------



## Imogen

CJ - you never said what you would do?
I.x.


----------



## jdrobinson

Imogen,
          So so sorry to see you so upset. 

I have a dog who is 11 yrs old,she was my 'baby' before Beth came along and I know how hard it would be for me to make a decision regarding putting her to sleep.I hope you don't mind me saying this or that I upset you more but personally I would think what is best for your dog.
Your right,they are like a 'person' to you but it is so so hard to watch them suffer.I watched my mum's dog,exactly the same as yours,start to suffer and I can honestly say it was the best thing for the dog to put him to sleep.He didn't have any quality of life and it was heartbreaking to see him like this.

Sorry if I offend anyone but just thought I would try and help you in your decision.

    love and hugs to you    Janet  xxx


----------



## Hun

​Well done Julie!!!!!!​Another H4AM BFP!​    ​
Told you so....I knew those signs looked good!
Love
Hun and henry xxx


----------



## Hun

Hi Imogen

I'm sorry to see you so upset too.   Really wish I could do more.
We too had a dog when I was growing up, and ended up having to make the horrible choice to have him put to sleep. I agonised over that decision, but when the deed was finally done I did feel like I had done the right thing ( for him if not me as I wept buckets for days). His end was very peaceful, and it looked just like he went to sleep in my arms. 

Hoping that life gets a little better for you soon, and sending hugs for now xxx

Hun xx


----------



## Hun

I just wanted to comiserate with CJ over the egg share thing. Unfortunately, though us ladies would like to think otherwise, for the clinics this is no more than a business arrangement. For ladies donating it feels like a much bigger deal than that, but unless youve done it you probably don't appreciate what a big deal it really is. My point is, it is absolutely pants that they haven't kept you in the loop, but try and rise above what basically boils down to poor communication on the part of an 'organisation' and focus on the fact that you are going to potentially change an individuals life for the better!!

Hun xx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Wonderful news Julie-       and could be twins, how wonderful   

Enjoy your trip back to the UK, are you visiting family?

                                         

love
Scruffy xx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Kate-Thank you for the 2nd installment, oh my goodness it all goes on in series 3 then!!!   I WANT TO SEE IT NOW!!! I watched Spooks last night, had my weekly fix of Adam   did you see next weeks preview?? doesn't look good for Adam.....nooooooo!!!!

Imogen-Ah hun, you sound so down. I don't have a dog but a cat and he is a 'person' to me and very much part of our family. He is a great comfort to me, especially when i miscarried, so i can understand what you are saying. Although the abuse you suffered sounds awful    What do the vets say? Is he suffering at all?
It is so hard to make a decision.He knows how much you love him and will do what is best for him. It must be so hard to be without a car and stuck indoors. I have to get out in the day, I cannot stand being indoors, made worse since my miscarriage, and I'm not d/regging, so must be very stressful. Even more so as you don't know anyone near by. I so wish I could help you sound so very down. Sending you a hug  
DH is an engineer, nothing glamours I'm afraid.  

Hun-You were right about Julie, how spooky is that!!! Can you forsee my future please.  

Mo-How was the first stimm injection?? You are on your way.   

CJ-Glad you rang the clinic, mmm not sure i like the sound of d/regging for such a long time though!! Must be so frustrating not knowing when you are going to start. Hun is right you are doing a truly wonderful thing. When are the clinic going to let you know what dates etc? I can understand there reason for not telling you but think i would have rather known up front she was going away, even if the dates did work round her holiday.   

Going to pick DH on Friday from the Airport, DS is soooo excited that daddy is coming home. 

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## suzy

Julie - congratulations on your BFP. How wonderful 

Imongen - just had to write and give you a big  . I know a bit of how you feel as we had our beloved dog Tessa put to sleep nearly a year ago noe. She had cancer, was doubly incontinent and in the end, lost the use of her back legs. It was a really distressing time for us all. She was my special dog only in that she was like my baby - a kind of substitute one. The grief we felt at putting her to sleep was only tempered by us knowing that it was the right thing to do, and the last kind act to her. At the end, we had ran out of choices and there were no other options. I'm thinking of you and your dear doggie,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Dixie

Hi everyone, just popping over to say Congrats to all the great news here lately and give some big hugs to those that need it.  

Congratulations to Julie on your BFP !
Jo, Fantastic news on your scan, just keep taking it one positive step at a time! !!
Suzy and Encore, Congratulations and I hope your little babybeans are not giving you too much trouble or morning sickness  !!

Hopefully my new little girl will make her appearance sometime soon, as Caroline (who was 2 weeks late by the way   ), DH, and I are getting very excited about seeing her!

Also I wanted to give big hugs   to everyone who is not having a easy time of it right now. Hopefully things will take a turn around for everyone soon as we'll a whole new load of BFPs soon!!

Imogen, I am so sorry about your doggie and can't help but cry as writing this. We lost our little ChiChi "Bebe" in April to congestive heart failure we had her for 13 wonderful years.  We were able to control her disease so it didn't affect her quality of life too badly for about a year after she was diagnosed.  Unfortunately, the medication stopped working in April and she was suffering and struggling to breath so much it was very difficult for her to get up and go outside.  So we used Doggie diapers for about a week or so, which worked OK but then she stopped eating and we made the hard decision to have her put to sleep.  She actually passed away in my arms peacefully while sleeping after the vet administered the final drug.  If your doggie's quality of life is suffering badly, you and your vet are the best one to know it and make the decision. The process is not painful at all and quite peaceful for the animal based on my experience, it is just hard on you.  
Also don't be sorry for going on about your doggie, I realized a while back that the things that seem most important, most unbearable and painful for me weren't subjectively the most important, most unbearable and painful things that happen in this world but merely what is closer to home.  Take some comfort in the fact the pain and grief you are feeling in making your decision about your doggie is a merely a measure of how immensely you love him. Whatever you decide to do, know that your doggie knows you have done all the best for him and have loved him unconditionally as he has you and your family.  My thoughts are with you, your family, and your dear doggie at this difficult time.


Love and loads of babydust   to all, Dixie


----------



## mojojo

Julie - Big Congratulation on your BFP. I'm really pleased for you. Have a good time in the UK. Congrats

Jo xxx


----------



## emma73

Julie - congrats, thats great news. 

Hi to everyone else - just saying hello to let you know I'm still alive. My family is having a hard time at the moment (the latest is that my little brother almost lost his hand on Tues night after loosing his temper and punching glass) -  and I'm feeling mighty feb up. I have been accepted for egg share - thats great news but I cant feel positive about it, I dont have the faintest idea when I will start.      

Hi Hun, Cj, Suzy, Scruftyted, Dixie, and everyone else - sorry for a rubish post - just wanted to check in really.

Emma xxxx


----------



## Lynne1

Hi everyone,

I just want to do a quick check in as well. Work has been hectic so I haven't had time to post, but I have been sort of keeping up to date.

Julie, congrats on the BFP, great news.

I am currently downregging and should start stimming on Tuesday.  I have to go on a business trip tomorrow, so I will be taking all my gear with me.  So I will have to deal with all that liquids on the plane stuff with my vials (I'm not packing them in case they lose my luggage!).  Should be fun.

Hope everyone else is doing fine.

Lynne


----------



## fragile

Hi all

Julie HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH!! so pleased for you hun, take it easy & hope the move isnt too stressful

Emma, sorry to hear about your brother, life can change in an instant.  so pleased you have been accepted for egg share.  why dont they know when you will start?

CJ  that is a HUGE amount of time to be dregging, you will be a hormonal basket case by then surely ?!!! (going on my experience of max 3 & half weeks dregging)  i really do think you should be put first in all this after all you are donating some of your eggs but glad the hospital are taking your concerns to heart. hope you get some more info soon, wonder why dreggins so long..?

Scruffy - have a great weekend with DH

imogen - wow.  you really are having a hard time.  i understand how you feel about your dog, our dog was my substitute baby too but i think maybe you should talk to your vet.  the condition of your much loved friend is upsetting you and it may be kinder if your dog is suffering to ease his way out of his pain by putting him to sleep.  you will be grieving for a long time but you would feel happier knowing that he wasnt in pain and the load and stress of being stuck in the house would ease too.  dregging isnt helping i know, have you a counsellor attached to the fertility unit that you could maybe talk to?  i know you were worried about your tx & DH needing an op & maybe it would help to talk it all over with someone.

Lynne, wow you are cycling again.  good luck with the trip, must be a nightmare worrying about flying with your drugs, hope you dont have any probs at security & all goes ok

hello to everyone else, DS jumping in & out of bed so must dash & sort the little tink out

lol  mo x


----------



## Scoop

Hi All
Congrats on the BFP Julie, that's such good news! 
Hello to everyone else, sorry it's been ages again since I posted but I do keep up with the thread and all your news - there's always so much to read if you miss it for a few days tho!
Imogen, sorry about your fdog, we had to have our's put down about 4 and a half years ago and it was trhe hardest thing I've ever had to do but ultimately we knew we'd made the right decision. He was such a spirited thing that it was awful to watch him getting slower and slower and luckily he did not suffer at all at the end and we were able to be there with him when the vet finally put him to sleep. But it is never easy and they are such a huge part of your life that it is heartbreaking. we still miss him even now and my DS would have loved him to bits!
News from me is that I started d'regging on Friday, dreaded injections etc! Am trying to be more positive this time - my head wasn't in the right place at all in the summer but am feeling so muicyh btter about it all now! Fingers crossed...
One thing the clinic are doping this time is reducing the amount of menopur as last time I developed mild OHSS and they said this time they would rather have fewer eggs of better quality. As a result i will have lots more blood tests and scans in case the dose needs to be increased. I know last time that i was really surprised that out of the 21 eggs they collected we only ended up with 4 good quality embies. They call this a step down protocol which doesn't sound very positive does it? I said they needed to come up with a better name for it.
Anyway, that's where we're at, so looking at EC and Et at end of Nov I think.
Hope everyone's well, i will try and do more regular updates!
Scoop


----------



## Imogen

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to say a huge THANK YOU to everyone who has been kind enough to say something about my sad post about my dog, George. 
I have taken him to a new vet as I had lost trust in my last one.
She said that it IS bad news - G has quite advanced prostate cancer which has spread to his liver and likely his kidneys.  She feels it would be wrong to treat him for it at this stage and that it will be necessary to have him put down.  He's not suffering yet, but he will and could very well suffer a massive fit from the toxin build up in his body and that would be dreadful for him.  Although it is very sad, it is what I've suspected and I now know what I need to do for him.  It is very hard though, this weekend we spent walking with him in the sunshine, in the woods (woofling around in the lovely leaves and sticks and aycorns) and on the beach (trotting happily in and out of the surf and woofing for stones etc),coming home for a big dinner and a snooze in his bed by the radiator and dreaming of doing it all again tomorrow.  He's remarkable, you'd really never never  know that he's so ill.  Except he is.  Depending how he is, we will wait until a fortnight today when Dh can get time off so that we can say goodbye to him in a decent way, and in a way that Rupert can understand and cope with too, as they've been such very good friends.  We have a place for him on some private land at the top of a wild scottish clifftop, where he'll be by his beloved sea and I can always see him.

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to turn this thread into 'animal hospital' as I know it's actually about other things, but I do appreciate so so much more than you can know being able to talk about this on here.  I'm okay (ish) about it now, and that's partly to do with the straightforward vet but also lots to do with being able to speak about it on here and to feel the care coming back from you guys. Bless you.

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## fragile

~AARRGGGG~ just when i went to copy my post before it could vanish it bl**dy well vanished on me again.

very shortened version

Imogen, im so sad for you but im also glad that you have seen another vet & come to a decision.  your post sounds a lot more positive than the last couple so im thinking that maybe a weight has been lifted from your shoulders now the decision has been made.  i know it will be heartbraking but you have a lovely spot picked out & i bet you are going to make the next 2 weeks the happiest of your dogs life.  just glad you are sounding brighter

Scoop -all sounds good from you & like the hospital are going to be keeping a really close eye on you to make sure you get some good looking follies with hopefully fantastic quality eggs - good luck

Lynne - good luck with stimming tomorrow, hope you are managing ok away from home

scruffy hope you had a fantastic weekend, how long till DH back again for your appointment?

well im just back from my scan.  5 on the right & 3 or 4 on the left same as always!  dont know why they give you an appointment time, was getting a bit stressed at waiting 40 mins past my scan time i was " do i dash to the loo again, or what if they call me while im in there?"  anyhow they are upping my stims, not to get anymore just to improve maturity.  the didnt do that the last 2 cycles even though i questioned it as i was on a raised dose the first time but i saw a different Dr this time (was the Dr who scanned me last year the week before 1st mc)  he is lovely & im so glad i saw him & not the usual fertility nurse as i know she wouldnt have upped my dose so im feeling quite happy & optimistic about it all whereas yesterday i was thinking why am i bothering it wont work anyway.  next scan thursday, cant believe EC is a week today!!

hello to everyone else, sorry i did type more but DS has to go & do teeth now so im not going to type it all again

lol  mo x


----------



## suzy

Hi all, 

Imogen - your post about your doggie made me cry . They are so precious to us aren't they and they are only really on this earth for a short time. And I think for those of us who struggle with ttc, they do take the place of our children as we cherish, care for and nurture them. So its little wonder then that the grief we feel when they die is enormous. And they are irreplaceable. We took Tessa our for one last time to the beach and she sat in the water on a hot afternoon, and dragged herself around by her front legs, and she even had her last meal. It was unbearably difficult and I really wished at the time, that she would just die naturally. The thing I realized though is that by putting her down, it really was the right thing to do and very peaceful and humane. If she had suffered more, it would have got much more difficult. I'm crying buckets as I write this, must be all the hormones. I still miss her so much.

Fragile - good luck with your cycle - it looks good with your follies. Glad you are happy with your dose of stims now.

Scoop - know what you mean, step down doesn't sound very postive, but there does seem to be a general idea that if you have fewer then the quality is better. 

Hi Dixie - good luck with your delivery 

Emma - that's good about your egg share. Its good in a way that you aren't getting excited about it. I think one of the things about coping better with ivf is to iron out the ups and downs of treatment.

Lynne - hope your trip goes well,

Hi to everyone else,

Must go and do chores - its so HOT today. I can't bear to go outside.

Love,

Suzy


----------



## jojomama

Hi ladies, haven't posted for ages again, but just wanted to let you know & ask you all for for some baby dust as am due for FET this Saturday unmedicated. Very very nervous about it all, am desperate for a new cherub & I must be mad but have 5 close friends/relatives all about to give birth in the next 3 weeks & 2 friends that gave birth last week! Hoping that somehow it rubs off on me 

love to all

JoJo


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Just a quickie as flying out the door to go on a ghost train ride!!!  Had a lovely weekend with DH, DS was so pleased to see him. He has now gone back again    Will be away a week or so   

Will be back later to do personals  

love
Scruffy xx


----------



## fragile

JoJO - WOW FET this saturday, wishing you lots of luck hun will be thinking of you with everything crossed!

Hi all, was just a quick hello.  DS ill AGAIN!! trying to keep my distance but a bit hard when the snot monster wants kisses & cuddles.  just pray i dont come down with anything before EC on monday.

Scruffy, wont be long till he is back with you.  my DH away now so i know how you feel

lol  mo x


----------



## shiabni12

Hi all

sorry I've been completely AWOL again, this has turned about to be a complete nightmare of a couple of weeks, as if ds being permanently ill at the moment and my mums diagnosis wasn't enough to cope with, my b****y MIL has caused a huge row between me and dh, it has been brewing for a long time but it all kicked off last week and is not resolved yet. Also my gorgeous fur baby dog went missing on sat night and we only got her back today, I've been so worried about her.

Anyway, haven't much time to catch up on everything that has been going on, but

Imogen-so, so sorry to hear about your dog, its awful isn't it, because they are one of the family

jojo-good luck for FET on Saturday sending loads of baby dust your way  

Mo-glad to hear that you scan went well and that you are feeling optimistic, cant believe its ec on monday

Scruffy-glad that you had a great weekend with dh, hope he's not gone too long this time.

Hi to everyone else, sorry no other personals, have got to go and feed ds and yes he is still bf at night!!!!!! At this rate he will still be bf when he starts at University!!!!!

LOL
Kate

PS Scruffy could you forward the IM I sent you re Lost episode 2 to mo as I forgot to save it before I sent it ta, I will IM you with E3 details tom!!!!!!!


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Suzy has asked to step down from being moderator on this thread and I have been asked to take over   I am very flattered and hope I do a good job. Hope you girls don't mind me being your new Mod  

Suzy-Please don't leave the thread though hun as we want to hear all about how big your bump is getting ands all about your scans. Really hope I can do a good job like you did. Thank you.  

Kate-I'm so sorry you and DH have had a huge row, especially as your MIL has instigated it!  Poor DS still being ill and what wit your mum you really are going through it at the mo-sending you hugs sweetheart.   Laughing at your comment on DS breastfeeding until he goes to university   Will forward the 2nd Lost episode to mo now-don't worry about the 3rd, when you have time hun.

Imogen-So so sorry to hear about your dog, it is so very hard. You do sound more positive about it and I'm glad you got a second opinion.  

Jojo-Wow FET Saturday, great news. Hope all goes well for E/T.   

Mo-DH away as well, ah hun is he away for long? It's hard isn't it. I was freezing in bed last night and had no-one to put my cold feet on!!   Wow E/C Monday, that seems to have come round quick to me   Really hope you don't get DS cold.    Going to PM you with the copy of Kate's Lost.

Back later to continue - door bell just rung. 

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## CJ

On becoming our new MOD   welldone Scruffy I'm sure you will do a great job Hun as you look after us all so well anyway  

Sorry to hear you have step down Suzy, hope that doesn't mean your leaving us, as Scruffy says we want to hear all about your bump  

Sorry I'm too cold to post personals, I have the heating on and my coat, whats going on, plus PC is poorly keeps losing my posts even if I cut and copy them  

Hope everyone is well, anyone having fireworks this weekend? We are (and it's my birthday) so it's party time and lots of booze   First time the boys will have seen fireworks hope they like them (can't hold both boys with a glass in my hand  )

We promise not to be too naughty on here Scruffy 

Love CJ x


----------



## scruffyted

Right where was I .....

Emma-OMG how's your brother?? Hope he is ok, will he have scars on his hand? Great news that you have been excepted for egg sharing-wonderful thing to do. Have the clinic given you any idea when you might start?

Lynne-how did the first stimming injection go? Happy stabbing!  Hope your business trip goes ok, what do you do? Sounds glam?!

Scoop-Never heard of 'down protocol' -how's the d/r going?  

Jules-any news on when you can start stimming again?  

CJ-I'm keeping a close eye on you!!!  I know what you're like    Remember I follow you wherever you go!!! -Thank you for the congrats, feel quite chuffed to be asked. ohhh fireworks, I love them. I am taking DS to a display Saturday night, we always go-will seem very odd going without DH   every year I cry and say will I have another baby by next fireworks night   and wish on them all-silly moo. oh wow it's your birthday as well,        for Saturday. Have a drink or two for me, will be thinking of you when the bangs start. The boys will love them I am sure, we took DS for the first time when he was two and he just stood there mesmerised by them-wasn't frightened at all. Cold here as well   DH rang and said it's 28c there!!!  he's got it hard hasn't he, also not dark out there until 8pm! 

Hi to everyone else-hope you are all ok.

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## Cuthbert

Ooh congrats, Scruffy, on the mod role - are you going to show your bossy side now?  How long is it until DH is home (from sunny climes) again? Bless ya for asking after me - you're such a sweetheart. I'm now stimming again after my scan on Tuesday showed that I'd downregged OK, although I have a small cyst on my right ovary. My next scan is next Thursday so here's hoping that it's more successful than the scan last month.

CJ, enjoy the fireworks. I know that Daniel and Charlotte would hate to go to a display (they're wimps like I was at their age) but they enjoy watching fireworks through the window.

Kate, sorry to hear about the row, I hope that you've been able to sort things out now. And I hope that DS is starting to get well again - he seems to have been ill forever, poor little thing.

Mo, sounds as if the scan went well. Good luck for EC. And I hope that DS is better as well.

JoJo, good luck for Saturday, I hope that the FET goes well.

Imogen, I'm so sorry to hear about George. I hope that you're having a wonderful last couple of weeks with him.

Scoop, how's the downregging going?

Lynne, I hope that you were able to sort out the needles/liquid/plane situation.

Emma, that's good news about egg share. How is your brother now?

Dixie, I hope that your little girl doesn't keep you waiting for too long.

Julie, congratulations on the BFP! How's it going?

Suzy, how are you doing? I hope that you're not suffering too much in the heat.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Jules


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone!!

I'm still here , and not planning on leaving the thread or the board!! COngratulations Scruffyted, I'm certain you'll do a great job 

I just thought that as I'm now pg, I should step aside and let someone else be the moderator on this thread . I wanted to thank you all for your enormous support and for being there for me every step of the way. I would have folded before now without ff, and I feel very close to everyone.

I definately won't be leaving the thread and am intensely interested in what's been going on for you all. My fingers are permanently crossed for everyone. In the meantime, I've been asked to be the moderator on the prenatal care and voting room thread, so I'm flattered about that , and glad I can still contribute to the board.

The only bump I have is an extra "triple" roll of fat, just below my diaphragm 

Love,

Suzy


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Jules- Oh yes you'll see my bossy side now!!   My DH SHOULD be home Tuesday night, hope so as our appointment is on the Wednesday for our consultation! Yippee to you stimming again    bet you are feeling better now after d/regging again. Really hope your scan next Thursday shows you have a lovely amount of lovely follies growing    -have they changed your drugs at all this time? 

Suzy-So pleased you are not leaving the thread, I don't think anyone would have minded you still moderating this thread at all-but now I've got my stars I want to keep them!!   Seriously though don't feel you don't belong here now you are pregnant, you so do belong here. Really pleased you are still a mod, it's lovely to be asked isn't it. We want to see pictures of your bump when it develops. When do you go for your next scan? 

love
Scruffy xxxx


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Thread continues this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73057.msg985764#msg985764


----------

